# Seguimento Europa - 2019



## xtremebierzo (5 Fev 2018 às 23:46)

Por volta de alguns dias, bastante soltos em termos de neve, a nebulosidade do norte é mantida nas montanhas, apenas nevou um pouco na quinta-feira.

Agora limpo
*-6,0ºC*
74% de umidade

Fotos da mini nevada do día 02/02/18


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Jan 2019 às 17:13)

*Tópico para o Seguimento Meteorológico - Europa 2019*


*Links úteis

Alemanha:*http://www.dwd.de/EN/Home/home_node.html;jsessionid=01CB719F4B0A44D29557A0FDB5ADB2D4.live21064
*Bélgica: *http://www.meteo.be/meteo/view/en/65239-Home.html
*Croácia: *http://meteo.hr/index_en.php
*Eslováquia: *http://www.shmu.sk/en/?page=1
*Espanha: *http://www.aemet.es/es/portada
*Estónia:*http://www.ilmateenistus.ee/?lang=en
*Finlândia:*http://en.ilmatieteenlaitos.fi/
*França:*http://www.meteofrance.com/accueil
*Grécia:*http://www.hnms.gr/hnms/english/index_html?
*Hungria: *http://www.met.hu/en/idojaras/
*Inglaterra: *http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/
*Irlanda: *http://www.met.ie/
*Islândia:*http://en.vedur.is/
*Itália: *http://www.meteoam.it/http://www.ilmeteo.it/
*Letónia:*http://www.meteo.lv/en/
*Lituânia: *http://www.meteo.lt/en/
*República Checa: *http://portal.chmi.cz/?l=en
*Roménia:*http://www.meteoromania.ro/anm/?lang=en_us
*Sérvia:*http://www.hidmet.gov.rs/index_eng.php
*Suécia: *http://www.smhi.se/en
*Suíça:*http://www.meteoswiss.admin.ch/home.html?tab=overview
*Turquia: *http://www.mgm.gov.tr/en-US/forecast-5days.aspx

___________________________________________________________________

*Avisos Europeus:*
http://estofex.org/
http://www.meteoalarm.info/

___________________________________________________________________

*Eventos meteorológicos severos:*
http://www.eswd.eu/cgi-bin/eswd.cgi

___________________________________________________________________
*
Anos anteriores:*
- Seguimento Europa 2018
- Seguimento Europa 2017
- Seguimento Europa 2016
- Seguimento Europa 2015
- Seguimento Europa 2014
- Seguimento Europa 2013
- Seguimento Europa 2012
- Seguimento Europa 2011
- Seguimento Europa 2010
- Seguimento Europa 2009
- Seguimento Europa 2008
- Seguimento Europa 2007
- Seguimento Europa 2006


----------



## hurricane (1 Jan 2019 às 18:35)

2019 comecou bem na Belgica (ironia). Frio nem ve-lo com uma passagem de ano bastante quente (8C). So se safou o tipico falta de sol.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Jan 2019 às 21:27)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Jan 2019 às 22:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2019 às 10:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2019 às 10:55)




----------



## F_R (2 Jan 2019 às 18:48)

Boas, por aqui a tudo bastante parecido com o que o hurricane reporta de Bruxelas, a entrada em 2019 também foi feita com cerca de 8°C e o sol quase que não apareceu nas ultimas 2 semanas. 

Por curiosidade desde que instalei a estação a temperatura minima foi de -2.4°C no dia 27 e a maxima de 13.6°C a 17 e 22
e 73.5mm de chuva 

Por agora 2.1°C e as temperaturas vão voltar ja a partir desta noite


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Jan 2019 às 11:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2019 às 11:11)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2019 às 11:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2019 às 14:09)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Jan 2019 às 16:26)

Condições bem adversas no Sul de Itália com muito vento, frio e neve.


----------



## Toby (4 Jan 2019 às 17:15)

Mapa dinâmico atualizar todas as horas. (+/- )


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Jan 2019 às 17:23)

Sul de Itália com tempo invernoso e o Norte com incêndios.


----------



## Snifa (4 Jan 2019 às 17:36)

*Frio chegou à Grécia e até na praia há bonecos de neve
*
As temperaturas baixas que se fazem sentir na Grécia deixaram grande parte do território coberto de branco. A neve chegou mesmo junto a Atenas, surpreendendo habitantes e turistas. Depois de um verão marcado pelas temperaturas altas e os fogos selvagens, o inverno chegou com força ao país.
































https://www.jn.pt/mundo/galerias/in...te-na-praia-ha-bonecos-de-neve--10397287.html


----------



## Orion (4 Jan 2019 às 17:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2019 às 18:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2019 às 21:53)




----------



## Pek (5 Jan 2019 às 05:29)

Nevoeiro constante pelo décimo sexto dia consecutivo no vale do Ebro:


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2019 às 20:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2019 às 20:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2019 às 21:01)

*Entretanto 1 morto pelo frio na Grécia...
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...after-blizzards-hit-greece-idUSKCN1OZ0KY?il=0*


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jan 2019 às 13:14)

A carga de neve que está no telhado de casa, parece-se até com um queijo, a casa também deve ter uma boa estrutura para aguentar com aquele peso todo em cima.

Áustria, 4 de Janeiro.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jan 2019 às 14:37)




----------



## hurricane (6 Jan 2019 às 17:19)

Aqui por Bruxelas o inverno continua uma miséria. Este ano está a ser demais. Nem frio, nem neve, nem chuva, nem tempestades. É uma coisa deprimente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jan 2019 às 20:20)

Postăvarul - Poiana Brașov, Romania. Report: Poiana Brasov/ Romania via @MeteoplusRO

A Roménia está congelada.


----------



## The Weatherman (7 Jan 2019 às 12:48)

Mais uma ronda de neve para Grécia e Bálcãs

http://www.severe-weather.eu/mcd/lo...ece-over-the-next-24-36-hours-january-7-2019/


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jan 2019 às 21:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jan 2019 às 21:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jan 2019 às 21:58)




----------



## hurricane (8 Jan 2019 às 08:44)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Much of the continent? Onde? A neve tem caido apenas nos Alpes e nas Balcas. UK, Benelux, Franca, Alemanha, Dinamarca, Iberica, etc nao tem uma ponta de neve!


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2019 às 10:51)

hurricane disse:


> Much of the continent? Onde? A neve tem caido apenas nos Alpes e nas Balcas. UK, Benelux, Franca, Alemanha, Dinamarca, Iberica, etc nao tem uma ponta de neve!


----------



## hurricane (8 Jan 2019 às 10:53)

Pois sao as previsoes para esta semana. A minha sina é ficar sempre no limite.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2019 às 13:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2019 às 13:07)

Que foto fabulosa!


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2019 às 20:22)




----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jan 2019 às 19:44)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2019 às 20:34)




----------



## Pek (9 Jan 2019 às 21:12)

Vento de tramuntana e gregal começando a soprar com força em Menorca e no nordeste de Maiorca. Rajadas de 116 km/h em áreas do norte, ondas de 8,5 metros de altura na bóia de Maó. Na Catalunha 150 km/h em Portbou i El Port de la Selva:


P.S.: 120 km/h agora


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2019 às 10:06)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2019 às 10:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2019 às 10:46)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Jan 2019 às 11:01)

Snifa disse:


> *Frio chegou à Grécia e até na praia há bonecos de neve
> *
> As temperaturas baixas que se fazem sentir na Grécia deixaram grande parte do território coberto de branco. A neve chegou mesmo junto a Atenas, surpreendendo habitantes e turistas. Depois de um verão marcado pelas temperaturas altas e os fogos selvagens, o inverno chegou com força ao país.
> 
> ...



Fotos simplesmente brutais  Ainda tenho o sonho que 2006 , e 2009 se voltem a repetir por cá


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2019 às 11:34)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2019 às 12:02)




----------



## Pek (10 Jan 2019 às 12:08)

Dia de inverno por aqui com a iso -4 a 850 hPa acima das nossas cabeças agora mesmo. Chuviscos ocasionais acompanhados de neve granulada e vento moderado (forte na costa norte esta madrugada com rajadas de 130 km/h). As ondas atingiram esta manhã alturas de 9,2 metros na bóia de Maó. Cota de neve em 400-500 metros que vai descer progressivamente a partir da tarde até cerca de 200 metros, não descarto maiores descidas ocasionais e pontuais.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2019 às 13:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2019 às 13:53)




----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Jan 2019 às 14:05)

Pek disse:


> Dia de inverno por aqui com a iso -4 a 850 hPa acima das nossas cabeças agora mesmo. Chuviscos ocasionais acompanhados de neve granulada e vento moderado (forte na costa norte esta madrugada com rajadas de 130 km/h). As ondas atingiram esta manhã alturas de 9,2 metros na bóia de Maó. Cota de neve em 400-500 metros que vai descer progressivamente a partir da tarde até cerca de 200 metros, não descarto maiores descidas ocasionais e pontuais.



Desculpa o off topic, mas a forma como te expressas em Português é extraordinária! Como escreves tão bem?


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jan 2019 às 10:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jan 2019 às 10:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jan 2019 às 11:19)




----------



## hurricane (11 Jan 2019 às 13:30)

Os modelos parecem comecar finalmente a mostrar uma mudanca de padrao para a segunda quinzena de Janeiro. Fruto do aquecimento estratoferico!? Veremos se ainda tenho sorte de ver alguns nevoes em condicoes e frio!


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jan 2019 às 15:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jan 2019 às 17:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Jan 2019 às 20:44)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Jan 2019 às 21:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jan 2019 às 10:34)




----------



## hurricane (14 Jan 2019 às 13:40)

Os modelos por aqui ainda nao estao certos. O frio a serio e alguma neve continuam a ser adiados. Parece me que este ano nem o aquecimento estratoférico nos ajuda. O ano passado, apesar de seco, ainda tivemos frio intenso, mas este ano. Ja a 14 de Janeiro e nem Inverno tenho


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jan 2019 às 19:51)




----------



## Gerofil (14 Jan 2019 às 22:39)

Top level #RedAlert for extreme winter conditions for Austria, parts of southern Germany and Switzerland. Heavy falls of new snow over the weekend aggravated the problems for transportation and infrastructure and heightened the risk of spontaneous avalanches in the Alps. Heed all warnings and advice from national meteorological services and local authorities. Stay up to date with Europe-wide situation at http://www.meteoalarm.eu
Photo via SevereweatherEU of Gesäuse National Park, Austria 13 Jan from helicopter inspection team.

World Meteorological Organization


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jan 2019 às 23:30)




----------



## hurricane (15 Jan 2019 às 08:09)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Meu Deus! É impressionante a quantidade de neve. O efeito orografico realmente muito presente. Aqui as previsoes ja retiraram a neve toda. So frio!


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2019 às 19:23)




----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jan 2019 às 21:10)

É caso para ficar mesmo admirado, pois não é todos os dias que se ve um camião "enterrado", na neve.
Na Áustria.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2019 às 21:48)




----------



## hurricane (16 Jan 2019 às 09:10)

Os modelos continuam moderadamente promissores. Vamos ver. A partir de amanha, o Inverno parece chegar finalmente e manter-se por algum tempo


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jan 2019 às 16:27)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jan 2019 às 22:23)




----------



## Pek (17 Jan 2019 às 17:40)

Anfíbios "_on the rocks_"


----------



## c0ldPT (17 Jan 2019 às 20:01)

Pek disse:


> Anfíbios "_on the rocks_"


Mas que lindo!  Pena os animais que sofreram com isto


----------



## hurricane (17 Jan 2019 às 22:06)

Finalmente a neve chegou a Bruxelas. Apesar de molhada e nao acumular com temperatura 1.5C.  Foi pena nao haver frio acumulado porque em altitude a temperatura está muito baixa. No entanto o Inverno parece vir para ficar. Mas para variar vem seco.


----------



## hurricane (18 Jan 2019 às 10:31)

O GFS está um sonho para aqui a partir de terca feira frio e neve! Vamos ver se se vai concretizar


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jan 2019 às 18:31)

"Na Áustria a brincadeira é outra! Maravilhoso mas ao mesmo tempo assustador! 
Fotos: Severe Weather Europe"




Fotos lindas, até parece que saíram de um cenário de um filme, é uma verdadeira "casinha" no meio da neve, o pior mesmo seria entrar ou sair de casa, aliás o telhado deve ser mesmo muito resistente para aguentar com aquele peso todo em cima, creio que se fosse cá em Portugal, bastava 1/3 daquela neve para ele cair, lá está também não estamos preparados ou tão perto habituados para ver por cá um forte nevão destes.


----------



## hurricane (18 Jan 2019 às 19:23)

Pedro1993 disse:


> "Na Áustria a brincadeira é outra! Maravilhoso mas ao mesmo tempo assustador!
> Fotos: Severe Weather Europe"
> 
> 
> ...



Sao imagens mesmo maravilhosas mas para aqueles lados nao é exceptional. Entretanto os modelos apontam para uma semana invernal para a Europa Ocidental finalmente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jan 2019 às 19:24)




----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jan 2019 às 20:02)

hurricane disse:


> Sao imagens mesmo maravilhosas mas para aqueles lados nao é exceptional. Entretanto os modelos apontam para uma semana invernal para a Europa Ocidental finalmente.



Pois era excepcional, era se ver um nevão desses cá em Portugal, e jão não falo nos locais mais propícios para tal.


----------



## hurricane (19 Jan 2019 às 09:56)

Bem que machada no modelo Europeu. O frio praticamente desapareceu para o proximo fim de semana depois de tantas saidas consistente com o GFS. A ver se o GFS vai atras na proxima saida ou nao. Ja o GFS decidiu nesta saida tirar toda a precipitacao para Terca e la se foi a neve! Que sina!


----------



## Pek (19 Jan 2019 às 13:03)

Segundo dia consecutivo de neve na cidade de Leão:


----------



## Pek (19 Jan 2019 às 17:28)

Neve também em outras cidades de Castela e Leão, por exemplo Soria. Imagens de agora do jogo de futebol da Liga 123 entre Numancia e Córdoba:


----------



## hurricane (21 Jan 2019 às 08:29)

-7 C as 8.30 a sair para o trabalho. Pelo menos era o que diziam as apps. Infelizmente a estacao oficial do Instituto belga parou as 2 da manha. Param logo quando mais precisamos delas! Nao havia era muito gelo porque o tempo está muito seco. Para amanha a queda de neve será 100% certa mas a quantidade varia consoante os modelos entre 2 ou 7 cm. Vamos ver.


----------



## Pek (21 Jan 2019 às 11:40)

62 mm nas últimas 24 horas na minha casa. Vento moderado de 60-70 km/h, ultrapassando os 100 km/h no norte da ilha. Semana interessante nesta área do Mediterrâneo.

Uma imagem peninsular:


----------



## Pek (21 Jan 2019 às 14:38)

Video:


----------



## hurricane (22 Jan 2019 às 09:37)

E finalmente neva em Bruxelas!!! Apesar de nao ser com grande intensidade como estao -3C a neve fica logo nas superficies. Quem é que consegue agora trabalhar com esta beleza?


----------



## hurricane (22 Jan 2019 às 11:13)

Por Paris tambem muita neve. Por aqui continua a nevar de forma leve talvez com quase 1 cm. Dentro dos parametros normais para Bruxelas segundo dize,


----------



## Pek (22 Jan 2019 às 12:02)

Nível de aviso vermelho por neve no nordeste de Navarra







Maranha nunca falha 







P.S.:

_Waiting for Severe Weather Europe... _


----------



## hurricane (22 Jan 2019 às 12:53)

Nevao acima das expectativas. Na ultima hora deve ter caido uns 2 a 3 cm. Neva intensamente. Que lindo!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Jan 2019 às 12:57)

hurricane disse:


> Nevao acima das expectativas. Na ultima hora deve ter caido uns 2 a 3 cm. Neva intensamente. Que lindo!




Vá lá, assim não vale! Partilha isso aqui também com os "pobrezinhos" 

...Ahahaha! Inveja, mas da boa , claro


----------



## ClaudiaRM (22 Jan 2019 às 13:14)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Vá lá, assim não vale! Partilha isso aqui também com os "pobrezinhos"
> 
> ...Ahahaha! Inveja, mas da boa , claro



Apoiado!


----------



## hurricane (22 Jan 2019 às 13:28)

Vou tentar publicar 'a noite. 

E pronto a frente de neve ja parou e sem pos frontal portanto nao vai acumular mais. Apesar de durante a noite ainda preverem qualquer coisa. E acumulou quase 8 cm. Quando a maior parte dos modelos apontavam para 2 ou 3.


----------



## hurricane (22 Jan 2019 às 13:38)

Bem esta saida do GFS é um sonho!!!! Tem diminuido as temperaturas e agora em vez de chuva so preve neve a partir de Sexta! Frentes de neve todos os dias! Espero que nao mude mais!!!


----------



## Pek (22 Jan 2019 às 15:30)

Gif de Maraña








Cidade de Burgos:

P.S.:


ClaudiaRM disse:


> Desculpa o off topic, mas a forma como te expressas em Português é extraordinária! Como escreves tão bem?



Obrigado! Provavelmente é devido à semelhança entre as duas línguas e à similaridade das formas de expressão e construção de frases. Além disso, já há alguns anos que estou no fórum, minha familia materna é de muito perto da terra transmontana (quando criança às vezes via a RTP, havia um forte vínculo com aldeias vizinhas, etc.), e, em caso de dúvida com uma palavra, há sempre Google


----------



## ClaudiaRM (22 Jan 2019 às 16:22)

Pek disse:


> Gif de Maraña
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nada a agradecer. Constatei um facto. Expressas-te melhor em Português do que muito Português de gema. Parabéns. Até a acentuação é impecável.


----------



## João Pedro (22 Jan 2019 às 22:56)

hurricane disse:


> Bem esta saida do GFS é um sonho!!!! Tem diminuido as temperaturas e agora em vez de chuva so preve neve a partir de Sexta! Frentes de neve todos os dias! Espero que nao mude mais!!!


Tanto choraste, tanto choraste que um dia teria mesmo de nevar em Bruxelas! 
Vou começar a chorar também, pode ser que assim ainda caia um nevão aqui pelo Porto... 

Fotos, queremos fotos da Grand Place com neve por favor!


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jan 2019 às 01:03)

*Snowing in London - January 22nd 2019 - Hoxton*

Ian Phillips


----------



## hurricane (23 Jan 2019 às 08:02)

Mais neve que caiu esta madrugada. Esta uma acumulacao que eu acho que nunca tinha visto desde que moro em Bruxelas. Tenho de publicar os videos.


----------



## Pek (23 Jan 2019 às 14:33)

Episódio muito intenso de neve nos Pirenéus:







Alguma neve também em Maiorca

Em Menorca tempestade marítima e de vento muito forte nas próximas horas. Estamos no nível de aviso vermelho. Espero rajadas de mais de 110 km/h na minha casa e mais de 150 km/h em áreas da costa norte:








ClaudiaRM disse:


> Nada a agradecer. Constatei um facto. Expressas-te melhor em Português do que muito Português de gema. Parabéns. Até a acentuação é impecável.



Obrigado mais uma vez!


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jan 2019 às 15:51)

*The first snow of winter falls in Brussels and the rest of the country*

Sharjah24 News


----------



## Pek (23 Jan 2019 às 20:42)

Água ascendente em Maiorca 

Rajadas de 116 km/h já na parte norte do arquipélago

Neve na superfície gelada da albufeira do Pontón (Segovia) ontem:

_Torb_ ou _ventisca_ (_blizzard_) na província de Lérida

Castro Urdiales (Cantabria)

Cheias em Asturias


----------



## João Pedro (23 Jan 2019 às 21:39)

Gerofil disse:


> *Snowing in London - January 22nd 2019 - Hoxton*
> 
> Ian Phillips


Ai se a inveja matasse... 
Também quero disto cá!


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jan 2019 às 23:18)

*Disneyland Paris in the snow January 2019*

dlrpfans


----------



## c0ldPT (24 Jan 2019 às 00:31)

Gerofil disse:


> *Disneyland Paris in the snow January 2019*
> 
> dlrpfans


Mágico!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Jan 2019 às 09:24)

Gerofil disse:


> *Disneyland Paris in the snow January 2019*
> 
> dlrpfans



Quando fui a Disneyland confesso que na altura todos os adultos com quem fui , quase que gostaram tanto ou mais que as crianças, eu inclusive  Vê.la assim  então, é simplesmente encantador  Magia a dobrar  Parece "cena" de filme


----------



## hurricane (24 Jan 2019 às 12:30)

Por aqui continua o Inverno! As temperaturas quase estaveis entre 0 e -1C por causa da neblina. A neve mantem-se em praticamente todos os sitios onde nao é pisada. Infelizmente a saida do GFS que dava neve para o fim de semana foi isolada e as temperaturas vao subir ligeiramente e trazer bastante chuva. Mas parece que a partir de Segunda volta a neve. É pena esta chuva; se fosse neve a acumulacao seria brutal.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jan 2019 às 12:40)

*Snow in Amsterdam - January 2019*

Gosse Bouma


----------



## hurricane (24 Jan 2019 às 12:42)

Gerofil disse:


> *Snow in Amsterdam - January 2019*
> 
> Gosse Bouma



O maior nevao que apanhei na vida foi em janeiro de 2012 em Amesterdao. Simplesmente magico!


----------



## Danilo2012 (24 Jan 2019 às 15:52)

hurricane disse:


> Por aqui continua o Inverno! As temperaturas quase estaveis entre 0 e -1C por causa da neblina. A neve mantem-se em praticamente todos os sitios onde nao é pisada. Infelizmente a saida do GFS que dava neve para o fim de semana foi isolada e as temperaturas vao subir ligeiramente e trazer bastante chuva. Mas parece que a partir de Segunda volta a neve. É pena esta chuva; se fosse neve a acumulacao seria brutal.



 Eu confesso que depois de tanto frio desse ano eu estou ansiando pela primavera rs. 
 E estranho porque até ano passado eu era igual voce rs é legal ver alguem com as mesmas particularidades que agente.
 acho que voce iria gostar de morar em Nagaoka la neva igual boss todo dia neva, tipo janeiro a media de snowy days é 25-26


----------



## Pek (24 Jan 2019 às 17:58)

*4 mortos* em Astúrias:

Muitos problemas em Cantábria:


----------



## Pek (24 Jan 2019 às 18:47)

Pirenéus


Por Menorca forte tempestade de tramuntana, Depois coloco um vídeo que gravei em Favàritx.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jan 2019 às 19:22)

*Tempestades nas Astúrias provocam quatro mortos*

El Pays


----------



## Pek (24 Jan 2019 às 19:28)

Espero que desfrutrem como eu fiz  Recomendável aumentar o volume 

P.S.: 2:10 máxima intensidade do vento.


----------



## hurricane (24 Jan 2019 às 21:04)

Bem entao aqui vai algumas fotos da neve em Bruxelas:

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1-yilQeLTMReAXWjBvht9H0MbAoJUa7Jn
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1lYnnNIk8Hedslhwvmv89gNLGcHC0wUFq
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1mtM070xNvDUperpSoQF8up-83YPIkl3v
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1X1q-hmOMd0DsTnGQcxEy7tRs-aMZsETe
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1bX7VQxEAnlvN9OxrvdzXYLXfemhQGuT4

E um curto video:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Fff_ICRlPEkia_xFaMNvWH0VAMpGV3JU


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jan 2019 às 15:42)

*Winter Rail Travel in Europe on 7 Day Interrail / Eurail Pass*

Live Less Ordinary


----------



## Pek (27 Jan 2019 às 11:35)

Astúrias

Cantábria

Baqueira-Beret (e o Vale de Arán) esplêndida ontem...

...mas perigosa:


----------



## Pek (27 Jan 2019 às 11:52)

Roménia:

Limite Burgos-Álava:


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Jan 2019 às 20:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Jan 2019 às 20:09)




----------



## hurricane (27 Jan 2019 às 22:34)

Bem por aqui regressa a chuva com 2C mas estao a prever neve forte para terca e quarta!


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jan 2019 às 10:30)




----------



## Gerofil (28 Jan 2019 às 11:14)

A tempestade Gabriel configura uma ciclogénese explosiva, formando-se hoje no Atlântico a noroeste da Península Ibérica (1019 hPa às 12h00 UTC) e deslocando-se para o interior da Europa (991 hPa às 12h00 UTC de amanhã; 984 hPa às 00h00 de Quarta-feira), atravessando o norte da França. Uma superfície frontal fria associada à tempestade irá cruzar o território de Portugal Continental, dando origem a vento forte, com rajadas, especialmente no litoral oeste e terras altas. Atenção especial também para a forte ondulação provocada pela tempestade.


----------



## hurricane (28 Jan 2019 às 12:51)

Por aqui a noite nao trouxe neve. muita chuvas mas com temperaturas a rondar os 2C. Nas regioes acima dos 300 m muita mas muita neve.


----------



## Pek (28 Jan 2019 às 14:34)

Mais uma tempestade e episódio de neve nos Pirenéus


- Ventisca (_blizzard_)

- Alto risco de avalanches:

- Cidade de San Sebastián

P.S.: Llanos del Hospital (Huesca) transformado no hotel do filme _Shining 






_
E cada vez mais:
_



_


----------



## Pek (28 Jan 2019 às 20:50)

Teruel

Pirenéus


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jan 2019 às 00:01)

*Freezing rain derruba 800 árvores, atrasa voos na Roménia*

Autoridades dizem que a chuva congelante na capital da Roménia derrubou centenas de árvores e linhas de electricidade, danificando carros e causando longos atrasos nos voos.

The Travelling Foot

fotostefanro


----------



## Pek (29 Jan 2019 às 10:39)

Estação da rede niveometeorológica de AEMET (NIMET) de Linza (1335 m, Huesca)

*FJ Bronte*‏@FranEzkaurre 1 hHace 1 hora
Ya son 120 cm los que acumula el refugio de Linza a 1335 m en el Valle de Ansó. @AEMET_Aragon @APManolo @meteodelnorte @eltiempo_atv @CyNPirineos





















Este verão eu estive lá. Ainda tenho o reportagem pendente...   Por baixo dessa espessa camada de neve há um grande estacionamento invisível...


_The Shining  _Cuidado com Jack...


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Jan 2019 às 10:48)




----------



## Pek (29 Jan 2019 às 15:17)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Sim, não muito longe da minha aldeia no vale do Lozoya, antes de vir morar a Menorca, mas não tantos como na foto.  São chamados _rollos de nieve _em castelhano.

O mesmo local com uma semana de intervalo. Pletas de Baqueira (província de Lérida) dia 22 de janeiro vs hoje:






Autor: *molieres*. Fonte: Seguimiento meteorología e innivación. Enero 2019. Climaynievepirineos.

Valdezcaray (La Rioja). Se aproxima Gabriel:

P.S.: Composição RGB com as características das massas de ar:


----------



## Pek (29 Jan 2019 às 17:50)

Zarautz (província de Guipúscoa):

Somport, Vale do Aragón (província de Huesca):

Cerroja-Euskalmet (província de Biscaia):................. 143 km/h
Machichaco-AEMET  (província de Biscaia):............... 142 km/h


----------



## hurricane (29 Jan 2019 às 19:56)

Bem preve-se mais um nevao para esta madrugada e amanha, cerca de 10 cm e mais que a semana passada. Vamos ver!


----------



## hurricane (30 Jan 2019 às 08:19)

E volta novamente a nevar desde a madrugada. Mas na regiao de Bruxelas muito menos do que o previsto para variar. Neve fraca e ainda sem acumulacao nas estradas e passeios. No entanto a fase pior é por volta da hora de almoco, portanto vamos ver. Apesar de tudo ja é bonito ve-la cair. Temperatura de -1C.


----------



## Pek (30 Jan 2019 às 11:58)

Quase 1,5 metros já na estação da rede niveometeorológica de AEMET (NIMET) de Linza (1335 m, província de Huesca):

*FJ Bronte*‏@FranEzkaurre 2 hHace 2 horas
Se acerca al metro y medio el espesor acumulado en el refugio de Linza en el Valle de Ansó. @AEMET_Aragon @meteodelnorte @APManolo @CyNPirineos @eltiempo_atv






















Venta de Juan Pito (1165 m, comunidade de Navarra)

Salardú (1275 m, província de Lérida). Comparação:


----------



## Gerofil (30 Jan 2019 às 15:54)

hurricane disse:


> E volta novamente a nevar desde a madrugada. Mas na regiao de Bruxelas muito menos do que o previsto para variar. Neve fraca e ainda sem acumulacao nas estradas e passeios. No entanto a fase pior é por volta da hora de almoco, portanto vamos ver. Apesar de tudo ja é bonito ve-la cair. Temperatura de -1C.



A queda de neve deve ter-se prolongado até ao meio da tarde de hoje... Esperamos por fotografias...

https://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfs.php?lat=50.85&lon=4.37&lang=en&type=txt&units=m


----------



## hurricane (30 Jan 2019 às 16:20)

Gerofil disse:


> A queda de neve deve ter-se prolongado até ao meio da tarde de hoje... Esperamos por fotografias...
> 
> https://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfs.php?lat=50.85&lon=4.37&lang=en&type=txt&units=m



Desta vez nao tirei fotos, so fiz um story no Instagram. E foi um autentico flop na regiao de Bruxelas. Caiu sempre de forma fraca o que nao permitiu grande acumulacao e muito menos que na semana passada. Alias ja esta praticamente derretida. No entanto noutras regioes da Belgica houve acumulacoes de quase 15 cm.

Para aqui esperava muito mais neve. Ate os modelos de curto prazo previam uns 10cm. Penso que so 1 modelo é que mostrava pouca neve. A meteorologia tem destas coisas e as coisas tendem a mudar rapidamente e na hora. 

Por agora estao a prever mais neve na noite de Quinta. O Inverno comecou tarde mas tem sido algo generoso nestas duas semanas. Apesar de as temperaturas estarem na media ou ligeiramente acima.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jan 2019 às 22:52)

Deslizamento de terras em Pomarico, Basilicata, Sul de Italia


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jan 2019 às 17:47)




----------



## F_R (31 Jan 2019 às 18:59)

Como sempre ficamos no limite, na terça feira por volta das 20 horas ainda cairam uns flocos misturados com chuva devido ao vento, nesse dia a temperatura desceu dos 8°C para os 2°C numa hora mas depois ficou ai.

Em Anger a 70km daqui chegou a nevar, em Rennes também e depois para Este foi um fartote


----------



## hurricane (31 Jan 2019 às 21:52)

E volta novamente a nevar por aqui depois de um dia gelido. A temperatura nao subiu acima dos -1C. Tudo gelado.


----------



## hurricane (1 Fev 2019 às 08:21)

Tudo branquinho de manha com cerca de 5 cm de neve! E logo no meu dia de aniversário! Nao podia pedir melhor prenda.


----------



## xtremebierzo (1 Fev 2019 às 12:42)

Boas, por aquí nevando desde esta manha  0.8º a 702 metros de altitude

Deixo un video que grabei fai un rato


saudos¡¡¡


----------



## xtremebierzo (1 Fev 2019 às 16:13)

Nevando muy intensamente por aquí* 0.2ºC *a 702msnm


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Fev 2019 às 16:32)




----------



## hurricane (2 Fev 2019 às 08:17)

Grande nevao a cair agora quando acordei. E as previsoes apontam para todo o dia com neve forte. A possibilidade de acumulacao é que nao é tao grande porque a temperatura está muito ligeiramente acima de 0C e tem difficuldades em acumular. Mas está a cair com tanta intensidade!


----------



## Pek (2 Fev 2019 às 11:49)

Valle del Lago (Astúrias)

Puerto de Ventaniella (Astúrias-Leão):

P.S.: Pirenéus 

- Valle de Hecho





-Salardú





- La Renclusa


----------



## hurricane (2 Fev 2019 às 12:33)

A temperatura subiu para 1C e a neve deu lugar a neve molhada com chuva e a acumulacao ja comecou a derreter.


----------



## Pek (2 Fev 2019 às 12:42)

Candanchú (Huesca)

Formigal (Huesca)


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Fev 2019 às 14:30)

Excelentes fotos da neve. Isso por Espanha anda animado. Obrigado. 

@hurricane parabéns atrasados. 
Ontem não deves ter ido trabalhar. Eu percebo o porquê:


----------



## João Pedro (2 Fev 2019 às 14:41)

Pek disse:


> Valle del Lago (Astúrias)


Descobre as diferenças entre o inverno e o verão... 




Valle de Lago. Somiedo Natural Park, 23-08-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Dos sítios mais bonitos onde já estive 

@Aristocrata lol 
@hurricane Parabéns! O meu é daqui a uns dias, será que vou ter uma prenda igual à tua?  Provavelmente não...


----------



## xtremebierzo (2 Fev 2019 às 15:40)

Nevando a ratos por aquí, temperatura que se desploma hasta 1º cando neva, sube hasta os 2º  cando para de nevar

Foto de agora mesmo




Foto de esta manha





AUTOESTRADA A6 aquí.


----------



## Pek (2 Fev 2019 às 15:42)

Aristocrata disse:


> @hurricane parabéns atrasados.
> Ontem não deves ter ido trabalhar. Eu percebo o porquê:






João Pedro disse:


> Descobre as diferenças entre o inverno e o verão...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um lugar espectacular em termos paisagísticos e biológicos. Eu tive uma série de reportagens sobre essa área no fórum, mas infelizmente perderam-se as imagens:

Somiedo (Asturias). El Último Paraíso
Somiedo. Ruta 1: Valle de Saliencia
Somiedo. Ruta 2: Alto Valle de Somiedo
Somiedo. Ruta 3. Lago del Valle. Parte 1
Somiedo. Ruta 3. Lago del Valle (gelado). Parte 2 y Final
A morada do urso-pardo. Somiedo. Ruta 4: Valle de Pigüeña

Canfranc Estación (Huesca) 

Villablino (Leão)


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Fev 2019 às 19:38)




----------



## xtremebierzo (3 Fev 2019 às 13:00)

Boas.

Mínima *-5.5º*
Máxima e actual *4º*

Fotos de agora
*





*










Saudos


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Fev 2019 às 11:05)




----------



## xtremebierzo (4 Fev 2019 às 11:40)

Bom dia, a nebulosidade impediu que a temperatura caísse ainda mais. Um mínimo decepcionante.

Minima* -6.2ºC*
Maxima e actual * 3.2ºC

fotos da situacion actual














*


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Fev 2019 às 12:33)




----------



## Pek (5 Fev 2019 às 10:30)

Imagens destes dias:


----------



## Pek (5 Fev 2019 às 10:35)

Mais:


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Fev 2019 às 10:40)




----------



## Pek (5 Fev 2019 às 10:46)

E o sol saiu:


E agora dorsal e alguma frente pelo extremo norte...


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Fev 2019 às 16:25)

Fantástica foto de Stavros Kesedakis, tirada no dia 30 de Janeiro na ilha de Rodes, Grécia:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Fev 2019 às 18:55)

Tiagolco disse:


> Fantástica foto de Stavros Kesedakis, tirada no dia 30 de Janeiro na ilha de Rodes, Grécia:




Brutal


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Fev 2019 às 19:25)

Ventos extremamente severos estão passando pela noite do sul da Islândia, as rajadas de pico estão chegando a 165-181 km / h!


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Fev 2019 às 20:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Fev 2019 às 15:27)

Um ciclone profundo e uma forte e potencialmente perigosa tempestade de vento para as Ilhas Britânicas e para a Irlanda amanhã e no sábado! Grandes ondas também esperado (em W França e N Espanha também)!


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Fev 2019 às 16:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Fev 2019 às 16:27)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Fev 2019 às 21:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Fev 2019 às 22:02)




----------



## hurricane (8 Fev 2019 às 09:10)

Aqui por Bruxelas, o tempo aqueceu mas tem permanecido a chuva e hoje muito vento derivado do cliclone no Norte. 

Mudando de assunto, estou a planear uma viagem de 6 dias a Suica (finalmente ver montanhas e neve) e portanto se alguem tiver dicas agradeco. Principalmente em tentar nao gastar tanto e qual a melhor maneira de viajar.


----------



## Pek (8 Fev 2019 às 16:35)

Tuc de la Llança (Pirenéus, província de Lérida)


----------



## Orion (9 Fev 2019 às 14:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Fev 2019 às 13:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Fev 2019 às 20:43)




----------



## hurricane (14 Fev 2019 às 08:36)

Este anti-ciclone no meio da Europa nao da qualquer sinal de quebrar. Este mes de fevereiro, tirando a alegria do sol, é um descalabre para quem gosta de Inverno. O mais alarmente é que o Inverno so veio quando houve uma destabilizacao da estratosfera no Artico. Nao fosse isso, e o inverno nao vinha este ano.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Fev 2019 às 16:07)

Tempestade de neve leva caos a Moscovo

EuroNews PT


----------



## Pek (15 Fev 2019 às 10:50)

A manhã mais fria do inverno até agora na minha casa. Algumas fotos :



























E um par das orquídeas gigantes (_Himantoglossum robertianum_) com restos da geada


----------



## hurricane (15 Fev 2019 às 12:59)

Aqui em Bruxelas está um tempo completamente primaveril com temperaturas nos 15C e sol. Sabe bem mas puxa as medias para valores bem altos. A anomalia deve andar quase nos 10C


----------



## Orion (16 Fev 2019 às 11:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Fev 2019 às 21:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Fev 2019 às 21:26)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2019 às 10:26)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2019 às 17:23)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2019 às 19:15)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2019 às 13:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2019 às 16:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2019 às 18:04)




----------



## Gerofil (25 Fev 2019 às 22:39)

Parece-me que hoje as temperaturas chegaram aos 20,0 ºC no Reino Unido, o que é um feito inédito naquele país no Inverno.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2019 às 22:42)

Gerofil disse:


> Parece-me que hoje as temperaturas chegaram aos 20,0 ºC no Reino Unido, o que é um feito inédito naquele país no Inverno.


Sim, foram quebrados recordes de temperatura máxima para Fevereiro em Inglaterra, França, Bélgica e Holanda.


----------



## Pek (25 Fev 2019 às 23:13)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim, foram quebrados recordes de temperatura máxima para Fevereiro em Inglaterra, França, Bélgica e Holanda.



E em Espanha também:


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2019 às 14:35)

O recorde de inverno no Reino Unido se foi novamente hoje - com o Porthmadog chegando a 20.8C. O recorde pode ser quebrado novamente em breve, com Teddington Bushy Park em 20.7C às 2 da tarde (já um recorde de inverno Inglês), que parece ir ainda mais alto ...


----------



## hurricane (26 Fev 2019 às 16:01)

O record deFevereiro foi tambem novamente batido hoje na Belgica com 20.2C. Amanha ainda estao prever mais calor portanto ainda poderá subir acima


----------



## blade (26 Fev 2019 às 16:21)

21,2ºc no Reino Unido


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2019 às 16:35)

Temperatura novamente muito excessiva esta tarde e desafiando os registros de # suavidade do mês de fevereiro - Localmente 20 ° C e mais Norte e até 25 ° C em #Nova Aquitânia , o limiar do calor # - mapa: Modelo AROME


----------



## Pek (26 Fev 2019 às 16:52)

P.S.: *20,2 ºC* em Bruxelas-Uccle


----------



## Pek (26 Fev 2019 às 17:30)

Alguns recordes de hoje em França:






23 ºC a 930 m 





E no entorno e costa basca e cântabra vento foehn do sul:
26,3 ºC em Socoa, 24,8 ºC em Dax... 27,1 ºC no aeroporto de San Sebastián... 26,9 ºC em Santander...


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2019 às 20:54)

Recorde em Londres 21.2 °C!


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2019 às 22:30)

*Recorde de chuvas mensais europeu quebrado em Creta, grandes inundações destroem ponte histórica de Keritis, na Grécia.
Chipre registra segunda maior temporada de chuvas desde 1901.*


----------



## Pek (26 Fev 2019 às 23:08)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Recorde de chuvas mensais europeu quebrado em Creta, grandes inundações destroem ponte histórica de Keritis, na Grécia.
> Chipre registra segunda maior temporada de chuvas desde 1901.*



Em relação ao recorde não é certa a notícia. Há registros mensais oficiais de precipitação muito superiores aos de Creta e Noruega, acima dos 1600 mm.

P.S.: Sem ir mais longe, em março do ano passado Grazalema-AEMET atingiu os 1476 mm e não é o recorde.


----------



## homem do mar (27 Fev 2019 às 15:41)

Parece incrível mas em fevereiro temperatura a 26 graus e a praia cheia de gente em Hendaye(França), até parece um dia normal de verão não sei onde isto vai parar .
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Fev 2019 às 16:33)

webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen
Peixe, Peixe, Peixe 

Esta situação, fez lembrar-me logo desta cena da Rua Sésamo quando era puto




* não consigo colocar o vídeo do sapo


----------



## Pek (27 Fev 2019 às 17:09)

Teruel AEMET: -3 °C de mínima e 23°C de máxima


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Fev 2019 às 19:49)

Pek disse:


> Em relação ao recorde não é certa a notícia. Há registros mensais oficiais de precipitação muito superiores aos de Creta e Noruega, acima dos 1600 mm.
> 
> P.S.: Sem ir mais longe, em março do ano passado Grazalema-AEMET atingiu os 1476 mm e não é o recorde.



Não tenho dúvidas que o recorde seja outro.
Embora aqui referem-se a uma estação urbana, não uma estação de montanha ou zona rural. Penso que seja isso a que se referem.
Em Março de 2001 uma estação aqui no meu concelho registou 890 mm de precipitação. Acredito que na zona do Gerês o valor tenha sido excedido amplamente - bem mais de 1000 mm certamente. Mas lá está, é uma zona de montanha com outras por essa Europa fora.


----------



## Pek (27 Fev 2019 às 20:17)

Aristocrata disse:


> Não tenho dúvidas que o recorde seja outro.
> Embora aqui referem-se a uma estação urbana, não uma estação de montanha ou zona rural. Penso que seja isso a que se referem.
> Em Março de 2001 uma estação aqui no meu concelho registou 890 mm de precipitação. Acredito que na zona do Gerês o valor tenha sido excedido amplamente - bem mais de 1000 mm certamente. Mas lá está, é uma zona de montanha com outras por essa Europa fora.



Eu também falo de estações urbanas. Grazalema-AEMET, por exemplo (e não é o recorde) é uma estação na entrada da aldeia de Grazalema (2.200 habitantes). A notícia fala de Askifou, uma aldeia em Creta ainda menor (300 habitantes). O caso norueguês nem é urbano


----------



## Pek (28 Fev 2019 às 18:39)

França





Hungria

Espanha

Áustria


----------



## Pek (4 Mar 2019 às 15:00)

Algumas imagens da sexta-feira (feriado do Dia das Ilhas Baleares) e sábado:

- Talis:




















Son Bou










- Prat de Son Bou














- Barranco de Algendar. Florestas de loureiro (_Laurus nobilis_), azinheira (_Quercus ilex_), zambujeiro (_Olea europaea_) e ulmeiro (_Ulmus minor_) sem grafiose.














Alguns grandes exemplares de azinheira










E como um extra um par de animais distantes: Subespécie mediterrânica do corvo marinho de crista (_Phalacrocorax_ _aristotelis_ susbp. _desmarestii_) e _Pontia daplidice_


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Mar 2019 às 20:29)

Bom dia, 

Hoje fui ao país do @Pek e do @xtremebierzo. Claro que estou a falar do país vizinho, não é? 

Foi num dia para explorar a zona de Doñana, um parque nacional "perto" da Raia, "praticamente ao lado" de Huelva. 
No caminho para lá, nota-se de há uns anos para cá uma enorme falta de manutenção das estradas. Por exemplo, a autoestrada que liga a fronteira a Huelva está com o alcatrão a desfazer-se e a criar crateras e rachas de grandes dimensões. 

Depois de um belo almoço com vista para o estuário do Rio Odiel, seguimos em direção a Matalascañas. Pelo caminho deparámo-nos com o maior incêndio em Espanha de 2017, que ocorreu na mesma altura do Incêndio de Pedrógão Grande e que destruiu metade do Parque Nacional. 
Pelo caminho estava uma praia que já foi considerada uma das melhores da Andaluzia. O caminho para lá ficou destruído com o incêndio. No entanto, puseram uma placa de julho de 2017 a indicar que iriam reconstruir o passadiço em 4 meses, mas as obras ainda nem sequer começaram, quase 2 anos depois. 

A seguir, fomos passear às Lagoas de Acebuche, que estavam cheias de água e de aves, apesar da seca.  Foi um passeio muito engraçado e bastante calmo. Contudo, a chuva fraca e o vento obrigou-nos a voltar para trás, pouco depois. 

E aqui estão algumas imagens do passeio (só para dizer que não são imagens minhas): 





Estuário do Rio Odiel





Cuesta Maneli, antes dos incêndios





Lagoas de Acebuche 

Por falar do tempo, esteve muito húmido e por volta de 17°C com vento praticamente o dia todo.


----------



## Orion (4 Mar 2019 às 20:31)

Fevereiro memorável


----------



## João Pedro (4 Mar 2019 às 22:11)

Pek disse:


> Algumas imagens da sexta-feira (feriado do Dia das Ilhas Baleares) e sábado:
> 
> - Talis:
> 
> ...


Que fotos magníficas, Pek!  Esse mar...


----------



## Orion (5 Mar 2019 às 12:28)

Boa altura para visitar os Balcãs. Para os amantes do frio, a Lapónia ainda estará agreste.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mar 2019 às 18:35)

*Rajadas de vento máximos durante a tempestade até 160 km / h nas elevações mais altas através do Eberhard hoje, 130 km / h na planície. Infelizmente 2 mortes na França e 1 na Bélgica. Relatório: Kevin 'Leclercq*


----------



## Pek (11 Mar 2019 às 12:02)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Hoje fui ao país do @Pek e do @xtremebierzo. Claro que estou a falar do país vizinho, não é?
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela crônica. Doñana é uma maravilha, por alguma razão é considerada a reserva natural, biológica e ecológica mais importante da Europa. Uma nota ilustrativa, apenas no Parque Nacional (54.000 ha) encontram-se, dependendo da época do ano, quase 400 espécies de aves. Infelizmente, o uso excessivo dos aquíferos para o cultivo de morangos e outros "frutos vermelhos" ameaça o Parque, e a gestão não está a ser adequada.
Uma nota final, a superfície afectada pelo fogo não pertence ao Parque Nacional, mas ao Parque Natural que o rodeia:












João Pedro disse:


> Que fotos magníficas, Pek!  Esse mar...



Obrigado! Como parte do meu trabalho uma vez por semana eu faço esta mesma rota em um itinerário de contagem de borboletas. Mais algumas de anteontem com o mar ainda mais calmo e a água mais transparente e turquesa que na semana passada. Situação meteorológica diurna típica do final da primavera. Incrível (hoje mudou):


























Meus cães. Ao fundo o hotel de Son Bou, uma das principais distorções da paisagem da ilha. Felizmente, quase o 75% do litoral é virgem e tem alguma figura de proteção











Cavalos de raça menorquina, Atrás o caniçal da área úmida de Son Bou


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mar 2019 às 20:09)




----------



## Paelagius (12 Mar 2019 às 06:20)

Bom dia,

Ontem, pelas 17h30, (16h30, hora de Portugal Continental), uma shelf cloud, acompanhou a descida do ar frio na costa abruzzese, Italia.

http://citynews-ilpescara.video.stgy.ovh/~media/mp4-hd/49322299168001/video-sandro-barile-2.mp4


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Mar 2019 às 11:54)

*EXTREMOS ventos em partes da Islândia S ontem à noite, localmente rajadas de vento de 175-210 km / h foram relatadas! Pico na estação meteo Steiner - 245 km / h por volta da meia-noite.*


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Mar 2019 às 23:03)

Pek disse:


> Obrigado pela crônica. Doñana é uma maravilha, por alguma razão é considerada a reserva natural, biológica e ecológica mais importante da Europa. Uma nota ilustrativa, apenas no Parque Nacional (54.000 ha) encontram-se, dependendo da época do ano, quase 400 espécies de aves. Infelizmente, o uso excessivo dos aquíferos para o cultivo de morangos e outros "frutos vermelhos" ameaça o Parque, e a gestão não está a ser adequada.
> Uma nota final, a superfície afectada pelo fogo não pertence ao Parque Nacional, mas ao Parque Natural que o rodeia:
> 
> 
> ...



Sem dúvida, Doñana é um paraíso para quem gosta de natureza. Há uns anos atrás, visitei o parque de Doñana e fiz um percurso de jipe pelo parque incluindo as dunas até à foz do rio Guadalquivir, mas a fauna é impressionante com tanta riqueza que existe. Um local a visitar quem sabe brevemente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Mar 2019 às 20:39)

Tempestade brutal ao largo da Noruega deixa este cruzeiro em apuros...


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Mar 2019 às 12:02)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Tempestade brutal ao largo da Noruega deixa este cruzeiro em apuros...


----------



## PedroNTSantos (26 Mar 2019 às 23:48)

Segundo estudo do AEMET o Verão meteorológico dura, atualmente, mais 5 semanas do que na década de 80 do século passado:

https://elpais.com/elpais/2019/03/26/album/1553596767_150534.html#foto_gal_1


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Mar 2019 às 22:26)

Vários países europeus com incêndios florestais...
*Macedónia*

*Itália*


----------



## hurricane (1 Abr 2019 às 09:05)

Mes de Marco novamente com temperatura acima da media, principalmente a temperatura minima. Ja ha mais de um ano que a temperatura tem sido sempre acima da media.


----------



## JPAG (1 Abr 2019 às 19:03)

Impressionante os vídeos do MeteoBadajoz sobre o granizo caído nesta província.


----------



## Pek (2 Abr 2019 às 09:08)

Ciudad Real

Alicante

Badajoz


----------



## Pek (3 Abr 2019 às 19:50)

Maraña (Leão) agora


----------



## Pek (4 Abr 2019 às 10:44)

Posada de Valdeón (927 m, Leão)






Manhã fria em boa parte do território ibérico. Em localidades habitadas mínimas até os -11,3 ºC na estação de Meteoclimatic de Riocavado de la Sierra (1130 m, Burgos) e os -9 ºC na estação automática de AEMET de Cuéllar (795 m, Segovia). Destacam também, em áreas de montanha, os -17,3 ºC da estação de Meteopirineu no Estany Saburó (2470 m, Lleida).


----------



## Pek (5 Abr 2019 às 09:01)

Agora no Cebreiro (1200-1300 m, Lugo):





E no Canizo (1070-1080 m, Ourense):





P.S.: Geada em Menorca (70 m, Alaior)


----------



## Pek (5 Abr 2019 às 16:45)

Somosierra (Madrid). Auto-estrada A-1








P.S.:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Abr 2019 às 22:56)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Boa noite,
> Lá por casa acumulou hoje 4,3 mm, elevando o total do evento para os 20,3 mm.



Aqui por Granada, Espanha, chove, chove, chove, chove, chove, chove...  Desde as 20:00 espanholas (19:00 em Portugal) que não pára de chover. O acumulado deve rondar os 50 mm, de certeza absoluta. Tinha que calhar em época de férias. 

E, pelo que eu estou a ver nos modelos, esta chuva é para durar, pelo menos até à madrugada de segunda.  A orografia é tramada!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Abr 2019 às 08:08)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Aqui por Granada, Espanha, chove, chove, chove, chove, chove, chove...  Desde as 20:00 espanholas (19:00 em Portugal) que não pára de chover. O acumulado deve rondar os 50 mm, de certeza absoluta. Tinha que calhar em época de férias.
> 
> E, pelo que eu estou a ver nos modelos, esta chuva é para durar, pelo menos até à madrugada de segunda.  A orografia é tramada!



E não é que continua a chover!  Chuva forte e persistente desde as 20:00 de ontem. Às vezes parece que para, mas depois volta a fortificar-se. 
De acordo com um nosso amigo, isto nunca é assim. Aliás, raramente chove por aqui. O acumulado anual nem deve chegar aos 250 mm.


----------



## Pek (7 Abr 2019 às 12:26)

Menorca hoje. Várias trombas de água:




"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Aqui por Granada, Espanha, chove, chove, chove, chove, chove, chove...  Desde as 20:00 espanholas (19:00 em Portugal) que não pára de chover. O acumulado deve rondar os 50 mm, de certeza absoluta. Tinha que calhar em época de férias.
> 
> E, pelo que eu estou a ver nos modelos, esta chuva é para durar, pelo menos até à madrugada de segunda.  A orografia é tramada!



Sierra Nevada (Granada)

Urbión (Soria)


----------



## Pek (7 Abr 2019 às 12:59)

Mais de Menorca


Maiorca

Festival de trombas de água esta manhã

P.S.:


"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> E não é que continua a chover!  Chuva forte e persistente desde as 20:00 de ontem. Às vezes parece que para, mas depois volta a fortificar-se.
> De acordo com um nosso amigo, isto nunca é assim. Aliás, raramente chove por aqui. O acumulado anual nem deve chegar aos 250 mm.



Granada-Aeroporto. AEMET (567 m):................................... 365 mm (1981-2010). 76 dias de precipitação apreciável.
Granada-Albaicín. Universidade de Granada (730 m):....... 445 mm (1988-2018).


----------



## Pek (7 Abr 2019 às 17:32)

Tripla tromba de água em Sant Pol de Mar (Barcelona) 

Ciclo de vida de uma trovoada unicelular em Barcelona

Sierra Nevada (Granada) 

E algumas imagens do meu amigo Álvaro García da área da minha aldeia em Madrid com a neve e a floração e foliação das zelhas (_Acer monspessulanum_):


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Abr 2019 às 14:12)

*Incêndios na Sibéria. Já arderam 2000 hectares em 2 dias...

*


----------



## Pek (9 Abr 2019 às 14:50)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Abr 2019 às 20:17)

Nos últimos dias tem estado um tempo fantástico aqui por Alicante, e visto que amanhã acabam-se as férias, decidi ir à zona de abrangência do @Pek, a Benidorm. E não é com surpresa que descobri isto: 




_Créditos de _lacritica.eu 
Calma, isto não é no Dubai. Este edifício é o Intempo, o maior prédio residencial de Espanha e um dos 6 prédios nesse país a superar os 200 metros, sendo que quatro são em Madrid (todos edifícios de escritórios) e dois em Benidorm. Com que então arranha-céus num cidade de praia, aqui "tão perto" de casa... 

Esteve um tempo excelente. 19/20ºC de máxima, com sol e vento de sudeste fraco. 

Entretanto segui para o Interior e fui até el Castell de Guadalest, uma aldeia típica na Cordilheira Ibérica, a 30 km de Benidorm. O caminho até lá é difícil, por estradas estreitas e cheias de curvas, mas valeu a pena. É uma aldeia parecida com Marvão, construída numa penha calcária e rodeada de rios e montanhas. Tem um castelo em ruínas e um centro histórico bem arranjando. Lá em cima, estava um pouco mais frio. 16,5ºC e vento moderado de sudeste. 





_Créditos do blogue _Los Pueblos más bonitos de España 

Na volta para a costa, ainda passámos por umas fragas, les Fonts de l'Algar. Neste caso, não gostei. Um grupo de privados apoderou-se das fontes naturais para criar uma espécie de "praia fluvial" paga, com uma cancela que fecha a horas diferentes, dependendo da época do ano. 




_Créditos de _Desert Morocco Adventure

A seguir, segui caminho para la Vila Joiosa. É uma vila muito pacata, parecida com certas vilas italianas, cheia de cor nas paredes e de esplanadas em cima da praia. Já não preciso de ir a Veneza. 





_Créditos de _Pavapark

Infelizmente, esta zona tem imensos turistas. Qualquer sítio que se vá é pago e o acesso às praias é controlado. Já tenho saudades das praias selvagens portuguesas. Viva Portugal! 

Entretanto, ao cair da noite, começaram a aproximar-se frentes de humidade a partir de Oeste. O vento rodou para noroeste e começaram a formar-se nevoeiros. Estavam à pouco 16,5ºC.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (15 Abr 2019 às 14:18)

27.º em Sevilha e Sol


----------



## PapoilaVerde (18 Abr 2019 às 07:02)

A cerca de 20 km sul de Cadiz, chove e já se ouviram 3 trovões.

Hoje é dia de subir pelo interior e abastecer em Badajoz.


----------



## Pek (18 Abr 2019 às 18:58)

Sevilha


Archidona (Málaga)

P.S.: Grande relato @"Charneca" Mundial. Apenas uma nota: Guadalest está localizado dentro das Cordilheiras Béticas, a Cordilheira Ibérica é mais para o norte:

- Cordilheiras Béticas






-Cordilheira Ibérica





Aliás, chuvas torrenciais são esperadas nesta área de Guadalest e arredores nos próximos dias.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (18 Abr 2019 às 21:28)




----------



## Mix7 (20 Abr 2019 às 01:12)

Trovoada neste momento nos arredores de Paris. 

Quem quiser acompanhar ao vivo, encontrei esta webcam onde dá pra ver... 
Segue o link: https://www.webcamtaxi.com/en/france/ile-de-france/montparnasse.html


----------



## Pek (20 Abr 2019 às 12:20)

Torrevieja (Alicante). Quase 200 mm em 24 horas

Sancti Petri (Cádiz) 

Los Filabres (Almería) 

Olba (Teruel) 

Cidade de Alicante


----------



## PapoilaVerde (21 Abr 2019 às 21:26)




----------



## Pek (21 Abr 2019 às 22:02)

SCM







Denia (Alicante) 

Presa de Isbert (Alicante)

Precipitações hoje:

Em 4 horas + vídeo de Denia


----------



## PapoilaVerde (21 Abr 2019 às 22:08)

Impressionante a chuva nesta zona de Espanha.

É impressão minha, ou aquela zona de Múrcia e Valência dão muito suscetíveis a fenómenos complicados de episódios de chuvas muito intensas?


----------



## Pek (21 Abr 2019 às 22:12)

Nível de aviso vermelho

*240 mm* em Jávea (Alicante) em 4 horas e meia

P.S.:


----------



## Pek (21 Abr 2019 às 23:55)

Agres (Alicante)


----------



## Pek (22 Abr 2019 às 14:53)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Impressionante a chuva nesta zona de Espanha.
> 
> É impressão minha, ou aquela zona de Múrcia e Valência dão muito suscetíveis a fenómenos complicados de episódios de chuvas muito intensas?



Sim, é exactamente assim, principalmente o norte de Alicante e o sul de Valência. Uma área de torrencialidade extrema. Dados das últimas *20 horas *em Jávea (Alicante). +300 mm :


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Abr 2019 às 20:14)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Impressionante a chuva nesta zona de Espanha.
> 
> É impressão minha, ou aquela zona de Múrcia e Valência dão muito suscetíveis a fenómenos complicados de episódios de chuvas muito intensas?


Há uns tempos atrás, tínhamos um tópico aqui no Fórum sobre o clima de Espanha. Infelizmente, a última publicação nesse tópico foi de setembro de 2018. Desde então que ninguém publicou nada lá. E ainda hoje me pergunto: o que se passou? 
*Desculpem pelo tema fora de tópico, mas tinha que dizer alguma coisa sobre o assunto. *


----------



## Gerofil (24 Abr 2019 às 13:55)

Muita turbulência na última hora no leste de França:

Blitzortung

Radar de precipitação


----------



## Pek (24 Abr 2019 às 18:01)

Barcelona 

Ferreras del Puerto (1280 m, Leão)  

Valdezcaray (La Rioja) 

Cidade de Valladolid (690 m) 


Temperaturas na Europa 







Resumo do episódio torrencial no Mediterrâneo Ibérico na rede AVAMET:






Cotos (Segovia-Madrid)


----------



## Gerofil (24 Abr 2019 às 18:56)

As tempestades deslocaram-se para leste e agora "atacam" a Alemanha Ocidental...

Cerca de 40 000 descargas eléctricas só nas últimas duas horas.


----------



## Pek (25 Abr 2019 às 12:14)

Pirenéus


Refúgio Josep Maria Blanc (2300 m, Parque Nacional de Aigüestortes i Estany de Sant Maurici, província de Lérida) esta manhã:


----------



## Gerofil (25 Abr 2019 às 15:59)

Tempo quente e seco pelo Reino Unido, propício à ocorrência de fogos florestais (e ainda só estamos em Abril). Pela Polónia relatos de tempestade de poeiras.

Mark 1333


----------



## rokleon (30 Abr 2019 às 19:59)

Lindo mas assustador!


----------



## hurricane (2 Mai 2019 às 16:35)

Mais um mes acima da media na Belgica. Um mes de Abril quente e principalmente seco! Em breve a terao de subir a media, porque os meses tem sido sempre quentes


----------



## hurricane (3 Mai 2019 às 22:44)

Apesar do Abril quente, Maio comeca com uma poderosa frente fria polar pouco usual para Maio com temperaturas muito baixas. Previsao de neve esta noite nas zonas mais altas da Belgica!


----------



## clone (7 Mai 2019 às 00:53)




----------



## hurricane (1 Jun 2019 às 22:44)

O tempo é de facto imprevisivel. Depois de um Maio record em 2018 como sendo o mais quente desde que ha registos na Belgica, agora em 2019 tivemos um dos mais frios dos ultimos anos e seco sem as tipicas trovoadas da primavera. Foi tambem o primeiro mes com temperaturas abaixo da media desde ha muitos meses. Agora comecou o Junho e o calor que ja sabe bem.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jun 2019 às 12:47)

Alemanha (centro oeste):

Es treten Gewitter auf. Dabei gibt es extrem heftigen Starkregen mit Niederschlagsmengen über 50 l/m² pro Stunde sowie schwere Sturmböen mit Geschwindigkeiten bis 100 km/h (28m/s, 55kn, Bft 10) und Hagel mit Korngrößen um 4 cm. 

Existem tempestades. Há chuvas extremamente pesadas com precipitação acima de 50 l / m² por hora, além de fortes tempestades com velocidades de até 100 km / h (28m / s, 55kn, Bft 10) e granizo com granulometria de cerca de 4 cm.

LIVE-KARTE:

https://www.meteopool.org/de/livemap


----------



## rokleon (4 Jun 2019 às 12:16)

Fumo de incêndios florestais do Canadá que foram arrastados ao longo do Atlântico pela corrente de jato. Quantidade enorme!


----------



## hurricane (4 Jun 2019 às 20:09)

Bem nao sei se conseguem ver, mas esta foto do temporal que se abateu ha meia hora aqui em Bruxelas é espetacular. Uma valente tempestade de Verao. 25C, trovoada, granizo e chuva muito forte. Em 10 min o meu terraco transformou-se numa piscina!


----------



## F_R (6 Jun 2019 às 18:55)

Bem parece que o a tempestade Miguel vem direitinha a nos

trovoada e rajada ate 105km/h previstas

amanhã é o aniversario da minha filha parece que fiz bem em ter metido um dia de férias para poder preprarar o jardim para a festa de Sabado


----------



## F_R (7 Jun 2019 às 10:00)

Desde o inicio da noite passada que começou a chover, por voltas das 2.30 ela caia bem.

12.9mm acumulados

o vento começou a intensificar-se a pouco

esta uma arvore caida na estrada, a arvore é nova e não sei se tera sido o vento até porque ainda não foi nada de especial

a rajada maxima no aeroporto de Nantes por enquanto foi de 61km/h

estão 12.8°C


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (10 Jun 2019 às 23:02)

Brutal granizada hoje em Bayern, Alemanha


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jun 2019 às 17:34)

"Video impressionante da queda de granizo violenta em França e que literalmente rachou na totalidade o vidro da frente deste automóvel!"


----------



## hurricane (20 Jun 2019 às 09:09)

Bem a próxima semana parece vir a ter uma vaga de calor intensa na Europa central. Aqui na Bélgica já se fala na possibilidade de chegar aos 40C


----------



## F_R (22 Jun 2019 às 08:57)

Isto vai aquecer para a próxima semana, só a Bretanha vai ficar de fora da vaga de calor que se anuncia. Nós aqui um pouco ao sul da Bretanha não vamos ser os mais afectados mas mesmo assim está previsto 37°C para quinta feira, com 23°C de mínima.

Para Lyon está previsto que chegue aos 40°C


----------



## Hawk (25 Jun 2019 às 10:54)

MeteoFrance fala numa vaga de calor sem precedentes em Junho.

http://www.meteofrance.fr/actualites/73620719-canicule-une-vague-de-chaleur-sans-precedent-en-juin


----------



## Iuri (25 Jun 2019 às 13:58)

Provavelmente esta vaga vai igualar a de 2003, na qual morreram, só em França, cerca de 14.000 pessoas.


----------



## F_R (25 Jun 2019 às 16:15)

Ontem no primeiro dia da onda de calor, por estes lados não chegou nada, também não estava previsto que chegasse, minima a volta dos 16°C e maxima nos 21°C, não sei se o sol esteve visivel mais de 10 minutos. o acumulado de ontem foi 5.1mm

Mas noutras zonas de França ja aqueceu, em Carpentars - Vaucluse, no sul, chegaram aos 36.9°C


Hoje o sol descobriu por volta das 11 horas e a temperatura ja subiu bem mais, aqui em casa a minha estação dos chineses marca 31.8°C, mas a de Nantes - aeroporto a maxima ate agora foi de 38.1°C

No resto do pais as minimas mais altas foram:
_*25.9°C à Toulon-le-Baou(83),
25.2°C à Nice-Côte-d'Azur(06),
24.5°C à l'Ile-Rousse(2B),
21.7°C à Paris-Montsouris (75014)*_

em Carpentras que foi a estação mais quente de ontem as 16h estava nos 38.4°C


----------



## hurricane (25 Jun 2019 às 16:21)

Aqui em Bruxelas está calor mas nada de anormal e as previsoes apontam para valores bem mais baixos do que apresentavem ha uns dias atras. Houve demasiado alarido na media, pelo menos no calor previsto para a Belgica. 

No entanto, é calor que se sente bem. Temperatura agora de 32C e a minima nao desceu abaixo dos 21C. A casa sem ar condicionado nem se fala. Impossivel dormir! Faz lembrar o Algarve


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jun 2019 às 01:03)

Só agora é que vi realmente a dimensão do calor extremo  em França.
Este é a previsão para Sexta-Feira entre Montpellier e Marselha, inacreditável...
Tanto Gfs, Ecm e Icon metem temperaturas entre 43 e 46 graus.


----------



## Pek (26 Jun 2019 às 10:40)

Impressionante:

_

Meanwhile in_ Astúrias...


----------



## F_R (27 Jun 2019 às 18:21)

Segundo dia de calor a serio,

Ontem:
Minima: 18.8°C
Maxima: 36.2°C

Hoje
Minima: 22.6°C
Maxima: 38.7°C

No aeroporto de Nantes hoje chegou aos 38.5°C, maxima para um mês de Junho


----------



## F_R (27 Jun 2019 às 18:26)

Algumas temperaturas de hoje


Amanhã 4 departamentos entre Montpellier e Marselha estão em alerta vermelho, com locais que podem chegar aos 44°C


----------



## Dan (27 Jun 2019 às 18:37)

E não são apenas os valores da temperatura. Este episódio de calor está também a ser acompanhado por valores relativamente elevados de humidade relativa, nomeadamente na França e no norte de Itália. Esta combinação está a originar valores de sensação térmica da ordem dos 50ºC e até mais. Uma localidade no norte da Itália (CASALE MONFERRATO) com 37,8ºC e 65% às 16h UTC, o que dá 56ºC de sensação.


----------



## F_R (27 Jun 2019 às 19:11)

esta é  estação mais perto de minha casa 

https://www.infoclimat.fr/observations-meteo/temps-reel/la-chapelle-saint-florent/000HR.html

a sensação termica agora as 20 horas é de 48.1.


----------



## irpsit (27 Jun 2019 às 22:51)

Dan, 38 graus e 65% de humidade, resultam numa wet-bulb temperature de 32 graus. Essa temperatura ja é perigosa por si mesmo. Nao tem comparacao com as habituais temperaturas de 43 graus no interior Alentejano, que possuem niveis de humidade muito baixa (logo, o perigo é muito reduzido).

O limiar da sobrevivencia humana situa-se a 35 graus, e é muito raramente atingido em alguns locais junto a rios em desertos da zona do Irao e do Golfo. Com estas condicoes, um ser humano so pode sobreviver durante algumas horas. Porém, quando a wet-bulb temperature atinge os 32 graus, ja pode provocar mortes humanas mais facilmente, por hipertermia.

De acordo com estudos feitos, apesar de hoje em dia o limiar da web-bulb temperature ser raramente atingido, no futuro, muitas zonas tropicais vao atingir esse limiar regularmente e anualmente, o que iria transformar largas porcoes das regioes tropicais impossiveis para a vida humana.

Alem disso, esta onda de calor tem potencial para rivalizar com 2003. A ver vamos, que recordes vao ser ultrapassados.

Relembro que Junho nao é a altura mais quente do ano na Europa, portanto esta onda de calor é algo extraordinario. 
Mas nos vivemos em tempos de mudancas extraordinarias, portanto nao me surpreende.
Ainda ha duas semanas atras, zonas glaciadas da Gronelandia quase atingiram os 20 graus.

Amanha ha que prestar atencao a duas zonas: a Catalunha, e a Provenca. Ambas as zonas podem bater o recorde e aproximar-se dos 44 graus.


----------



## hurricane (27 Jun 2019 às 23:05)

Felizmente que esta vaga de calor se desviou ligeiramente para Oeste. Benelux tem sido poupados! Hoje a temperatura nao passou dos 26C e as noites refrescam. Amanha deverá voltar a subir ligeiramente e no sabado devo voltar a atingir acima de 30. Mas nada comparado com o que está a viver em partes da Franca ou de outros paises.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2019 às 00:28)

Hoje parece que vai ser mais um dia de recordes, infelizmente mais extremo... ora vejamos a zona de França que vai ser  mais afectada. 

ICON




ECMWF





GFS


----------



## Dan (28 Jun 2019 às 00:37)

irpsit disse:


> Dan, 38 graus e 65% de humidade, resultam numa wet-bulb temperature de 32 graus. Essa temperatura ja é perigosa por si mesmo. Nao tem comparacao com as habituais temperaturas de 43 graus no interior Alentejano, que possuem niveis de humidade muito baixa (logo, o perigo é muito reduzido).
> .



Sim, 45ºC com 10% de Hr corresponderia a 21,5ºC de wet-bulb temperature. A humidade acaba por ter uma importância determinante no desconforto e mesmo no risco para a saúde.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2019 às 10:21)

Boas,

Neste momento já há registos brutais um pouco a norte de Montpellier.
Esta estação já vai nos 39 graus!
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISAINT8

Rede oficial francesa (11horas)


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Jun 2019 às 10:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esta estação já vai nos 39 graus!
> https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISAINT8



Dado que teve uma mínima de cerca de 18ºc, já vai com uma amplitude térmica de 23ºc , porque já regista 41ºc  É muita fruta  .


----------



## criz0r (28 Jun 2019 às 11:30)

Registos impressionantes quando ainda nem são 13h locais. Tenho acompanhado alguns valores também aqui neste mapa,

https://www.weatherlink.com/map/689f50c2-ccd5-4502-bfef-51d6c5547d93


----------



## Hawk (28 Jun 2019 às 12:23)

Mapa atualizado de avisos devido a temperaturas extremas: Espanha, França, Croácia e Suíça emitem avisos vermelhos.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jun 2019 às 12:49)

PRTSC às 12h30...





Weatherobs


----------



## Pek (28 Jun 2019 às 13:42)




----------



## F_R (28 Jun 2019 às 13:44)




----------



## F_R (28 Jun 2019 às 13:54)

Ca por casa esta noite foi bem dificil, minima de 23.0°C, a casa não arrefeceu nada. a meia noite ainda estava 28.7°C

Por agora a maxima ainda ultrapassou a de ontem, ja esteve nos 38.9°C mas entretanto o vento mudou para oeste e ja desceu para os 35.4°C em meia hora. ver se continua para poder refrescar a casa logo a noite


----------



## F_R (28 Jun 2019 às 14:10)

afinal parece que não era o record


----------



## Pek (28 Jun 2019 às 14:42)

França junta-se a Grécia, Itália, Portugal, Espanha, Macedónia do Norte, Rússia e Bulgária no clube europeu dos 45 ºC.


----------



## Pek (28 Jun 2019 às 15:48)

16 horas. Gallargues-le-Montueux *45,8 ºC*, Villevieille *45,4 ºC. *


----------



## Orion (28 Jun 2019 às 15:54)

Em Agosto chegaria aos 50º


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jun 2019 às 16:09)

Meteo France


----------



## Pek (28 Jun 2019 às 16:12)

45,9 ºC Gallargues-le-Montueux. Nimes, a cidade natal da minha tia, 44,4 ºC.


----------



## hurricane (28 Jun 2019 às 16:12)

Incrivel! O aquecimento global a todo o vapor! E os politicos a assobiarem para o lado!


----------



## criz0r (28 Jun 2019 às 16:30)

Um sem número de Estações amadoras no WU chegaram aos 47ºC. Sem possibilidade de saber as condições de instalação, não posso duvidar que alguma seja minimamente fiável. O recorde Europeu esteve ou está por um fio.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (28 Jun 2019 às 17:50)

Boa tarde, mas o record europeu não em Espanha cerca de 49ºC?


----------



## Dan (28 Jun 2019 às 18:07)

Estavam a referir apenas o recorde da França.


----------



## Snifa (28 Jun 2019 às 18:18)

Bairro meteorológico disse:


> Boa tarde, mas o record europeu não em Espanha cerca de 49ºC?



Lista com as temperaturas máximas na Europa e respetivos Países:











Fonte: https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lista_de_recordes_meteorológicos


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2019 às 19:16)

Pek disse:


> 16 horas. Gallargues-le-Montueux *45,8 ºC*, Villevieille *45,4 ºC. *



Que brutalidade, o ICON esteve perfeito na previsão em termos de valores.
Esses 45,8ºC foram registados a 19 kms da linha de costa, incrível.
Esses valores certamente que provocaram prejuízos na agricultura e vitimas na população


----------



## Pek (28 Jun 2019 às 19:49)

Bairro meteorológico disse:


> Boa tarde, mas o record europeu não em Espanha cerca de 49ºC?



Não, Itália (48,5 °C) e Grécia (48,0 °C). Espanha não tem sequer o record ibérico  (Amareleja, 47,4 °C).


----------



## Pek (28 Jun 2019 às 20:09)

Neste episódio, 13 estações oficiais de Meteofrance ultrapassaram o antigo recorde absoluto (44,1 ºC em Conqueyrac (12/08/2003)) e 3 ultrapassaram a marca de 45 ºC. Espectacular!


----------



## irpsit (28 Jun 2019 às 20:10)

Imagino que a temperatura mais alta alguma vez registrada na Europa tenha sido em Espanha, mas dada a dimensao do pais, esses registros nao tenham sido captados por uma estacao oficial e com condicoes standard. Alem disso, em ambos os lados da fronteira, ha muitos rumores de 50C, e imagino que isso possa ja ter acontecido.

Ate ver, os recordes oficiais estao na Italia (48.5), Atenas (48.0), Amareleja (47.4) e Espanha (47.3). A Franca junta-se hoje ao clube dos recordes 45+

Foi um dia extraordinario. e as mudancas climaticas sao de facto motivo para preocupacao.
Isto num mundo de aquecimento climatico de +1C. Imagine-se como sera o planeta com o aquecimento previsto de +5C (no cenario business as usual)!


Nos proximos dias, a Austria e o Norte da Italia poderao bater recordes tambem.


----------



## irpsit (28 Jun 2019 às 20:13)

E mesmo como em 2003. O calor extremo continua durante a noite.
Montepelier, continua com um registo de 38C as 20:13!


----------



## Pek (28 Jun 2019 às 20:32)

irpsit disse:


> Imagino que a temperatura mais alta alguma vez registrada na Europa tenha sido em Espanha, mas dada a dimensao do pais, esses registros nao tenham sido captados por uma estacao oficial e com condicoes standard. Alem disso, em ambos os lados da fronteira, ha muitos rumores de 50C, e imagino que isso possa ja ter acontecido.
> .



É possível (parece até lógico)... ou não. Isto tem sido falado por um longo tempo em fóruns espanhóis e sempre foi pensado que exceder dos 47 ºC seria relativamente """"fácil"""" (e mais com mais número de estações actualmente) mas a realidade é mais complicada do que isso. Era quase uma questão de orgulho o recorde europeu  Existem registros superiores a 47,2 ºC, mas não oficiais e muitos deles tomados em condições e locais deploráveis ou com instrumentos inadequados. AEMET não os valida.



irpsit disse:


> Ate ver, os recordes oficiais estao na Italia (48.5), Atenas (48.0), Amareleja (47.4) e Espanha (47.3). A Franca junta-se hoje ao clube dos recordes 45+
> .


Com Macedónia do Norte, Rússia e Bulgária.

P.S.: De qualquer forma, os registros actuais da Itália e da Grécia parecem muito difíceis de superar, mesmo para o sul da Espanha. Quase não existem registros (nem dos terrivelmente medidos) que ultrapassem esses dados. 48,5 ºC é muito!


----------



## irpsit (29 Jun 2019 às 00:06)

Tenho curiosidade em saber a razao pela qual o sul da Franca chegou "facilmente" aos 45 graus neste evento (com esta entrada de sul).
Sera devido a existencia do mar Mediterranico? 
O recorde foi obtido a apenas 20km da costa, e quase todos os valores de 40+ graus eram perto da costa sul. Mais a norte, as temperaturas eram quase todas inferiores a 38C. Imagino que haja uma explicacao logica.

Curiosamente a zona sul da Espanha, que registra regularmente 40+ graus, esta tambem exposta a sul pelo Mediterranico, e estando muito mais a sul, seria de esperar que atingisse 45-47 graus bem mais regularmente, e especialmente neste evento.


----------



## Pek (29 Jun 2019 às 02:20)

irpsit disse:


> Tenho curiosidade em saber a razao pela qual o sul da Franca chegou "facilmente" aos 45 graus neste evento (com esta entrada de sul).
> Sera devido a existencia do mar Mediterranico?
> O recorde foi obtido a apenas 20km da costa, e quase todos os valores de 40+ graus eram perto da costa sul. Mais a norte, as temperaturas eram quase todas inferiores a 38C. Imagino que haja uma explicacao logica.



Vários elementos:

-Massa de ar tropical continental com perfil saariano: 27-28 °C a 850 hPa, 15-17 °C a 3000 m de altitude e 5-6 °C a 4000 m. 
-Foehn-aquecimento adiabático por ventos do norte e noroeste a sotavento do Maciço Central. 
-Modificação na proveniência próxima da massa (sul (dia 26)---norte (hoje)). Cancelamento da influência marinha que manteve as temperaturas mais contidas nos dias anteriores. Desaparecimento da massa de ar fresco da origem marítima do Mediterrâneo que fez uma rolha e impediu a descida completa em altitude da massa saariana nos dias anteriores.
-Dorsal com ar subsidente (movimentos de cima para baixo), que favorece a descida da massa de ar quente para a superfície.

Dia 26






Hoje










irpsit disse:


> Curiosamente a zona sul da Espanha, que registra regularmente 40+ graus, esta tambem exposta a sul pelo Mediterranico, e estando muito mais a sul, seria de esperar que atingisse 45-47 graus bem mais regularmente, e especialmente neste evento.



Não eram as condições ideais para essa área. E hoje, ligeiramente para a parte oriental da Andaluzia, para a área do Vale do Guadalquivir nunca foi. Nem sequer foram superados nessa zona os 35 ºC no episódio. Andaluzia é complexa por causa de do relevo montanhoso e o que funciona bem para um lado não costuma funcionar para o outro. Amanhã é o dia em que a temperatura nos grandes vales e planícies da Andaluzia central e ocidental aumentará um pouco, mas não espero grandes registros. Curiosamente, todos os meios de comunicação com a onda de calor tiveram repórteres em Sevilha (como de costume), não sabendo que desta vez veriam pouco


----------



## ELJICUATRO (29 Jun 2019 às 02:31)

irpsit disse:


> Tenho curiosidade em saber a razao pela qual o sul da Franca chegou "facilmente" aos 45 graus neste evento (com esta entrada de sul).
> Sera devido a existencia do mar Mediterranico?
> O recorde foi obtido a apenas 20km da costa, e quase todos os valores de 40+ graus eram perto da costa sul. Mais a norte, as temperaturas eram quase todas inferiores a 38C. Imagino que haja uma explicacao logica.
> 
> Curiosamente a zona sul da Espanha, que registra regularmente 40+ graus, esta tambem exposta a sul pelo Mediterranico, e estando muito mais a sul, seria de esperar que atingisse 45-47 graus bem mais regularmente, e especialmente neste evento.



Olá irpsit,

Penso que o efeito foehn e vento "mistral" sejam os 2 principais ingredientes que permitiram chegar aos 44-45 graus nessa região.

Cmps.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (29 Jun 2019 às 04:01)

Tenho estado 'sequestrada' por casa em sucessivas maratonas de trabalho e tenho estado bastante fora da actualidade. O meu pai, a partir do fresquinho da Figueira, disse por alto que estavam a ser batidos alguns recordes de temperatura pela Europa mas isto que vi neste tópico é estarrecedor. Bolas!


----------



## F_R (29 Jun 2019 às 11:54)

Esta noite ja refrescou mais

Minima de 17.2°C

mas bastou o sol subir e a temperatura subiu com ele

Agora 36.4°C

felizmente parece ser o ultimo dia, amanha a maxima prevista é de 28°C


----------



## hurricane (29 Jun 2019 às 13:00)

Aqui em Bruxelas o calor voltou. Neste momento ja 29C. Claro que nada comparado com o que se vive em Franca mas para esta regiao ja é bastante calor. A noite tambem ja foi mais quente. Confesso que gosto das noites quentes aqui que sao mais frequentes que na costa oeste de Portugal sempre com a nortada fria ahah


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jun 2019 às 16:58)

Depois de tanto trabalho para tentar salvar as vinhas das geadas tardias, e agora veio este calor, e foi-se o trabalho em vão.


----------



## F_R (30 Jun 2019 às 16:35)

ontem a maxima ficou nos 37.3°C

em Saumur que fica a uns 90km para este daqui foi batido o record de tempereatura com 42°C

por volta das 19.30 fiz uma pequena vagem para uma cidade que fica a pouco mais de 15 km de casa e estava bem mais fresco devido a umas nuvens que entravam do oceano
prova é que as 19 fazia 29.1°C e as 20 ja tinha descido para os 24.6°C

esta noite a minima foi de 16.3°C
Maxima 30.1°C

Agora estão 28.9°C


----------



## MSantos (1 Jul 2019 às 14:21)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Depois de tanto trabalho para tentar salvar as vinhas das geadas tardias, e agora veio este calor, e foi-se o trabalho em vão.



Sofreram o que se costuma chamar de escaldão. As nossas castas estão mais adaptadas ao calor e mesmo assim nos dias de 44/46ºC que tivemos em Agosto do ano passado houve vinhas que ficaram num estado lastimável semelhante ao da foto.


----------



## hurricane (1 Jul 2019 às 15:00)

Aqui na Belgica o mes de Junho acabou com uma media bem acima dos ultimos anos e a temperatura maxima media ainda mais. Se o Julho for pelo mesmo caminho, la teremos mais um Verao acima da media


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jul 2019 às 15:10)

MSantos disse:


> Sofreram o que se costuma chamar de escaldão. As nossas castas estão mais adaptadas ao calor e mesmo assim nos dias de 44/46ºC que tivemos em Agosto do ano passado houve vinhas que ficaram num estado lastimável semelhante ao da foto.



Sim, é verdade, se bem que hoje em dia já pouca gente investe nas nossas castas portuguesas, que estão mais adaptadas ás variações climáticas.
No ano passado, sofreram um valente escaldão, algumas até que acabou por secar o interior das vides.


----------



## belem (1 Jul 2019 às 15:20)

Esse recorde de 48,5 graus para a Itália penso que nao é válido nem é oficial, e mesmo os 48 graus de Atenas ainda que aparentemente oficiais, sao contestados.
P.S: Desculpem a falta de alguns acentos, há muita luz aqui, por isso nao vejo bem o teclado (depois coloco-os).


----------



## belem (1 Jul 2019 às 15:33)

E já houve quem contestasse os valores da Amareleja! Mas tendo em conta os valores obtidos em outras fases, acho bem possiveis.
Nao surgem miraculosamente do nada.
Eu acho que certas partes do Douro, Guadalquivir, Guadiana e Tejo, têm capacidade para atingir valores bem altos e têm médias muito altas (ainda que ambos fatores nem sempre estejam correlacionados).


----------



## Dan (2 Jul 2019 às 12:09)

belem disse:


> Esse recorde de 48,5 graus para a Itália penso que nao é válido nem é oficial, e mesmo os 48 graus de Atenas ainda que aparentemente oficiais, sao contestados.
> P.S: Desculpem a falta de alguns acentos, há muita luz aqui, por isso nao vejo bem o teclado (depois coloco-os).



O valor da Grécia é bastante duvidoso, pois a situação sinótica nesse dia (10/07/1977) não parece nada excecional.

Já o valor de Itália aconteceu num episódio de calor bastante intenso (10/08/1999). Nesse episódio há recordes em localidades da Tunísia e Malta. No entanto, o valor de 48,5ºC parece-me um pouco excessivo.


----------



## Orion (2 Jul 2019 às 12:14)




----------



## Pek (2 Jul 2019 às 17:28)

belem disse:


> Esse recorde de 48,5 graus para a Itália penso que nao é válido nem é oficial, e mesmo os 48 graus de Atenas ainda que aparentemente oficiais, sao contestados.
> P.S: Desculpem a falta de alguns acentos, há muita luz aqui, por isso nao vejo bem o teclado (depois coloco-os).





Dan disse:


> O valor da Grécia é bastante duvidoso, pois a situação sinótica nesse dia (10/07/1977) não parece nada excecional.
> 
> Já o valor de Itália aconteceu num episódio de calor bastante intenso (10/08/1999). Nesse episódio há recordes em localidades da Tunísia e Malta. No entanto, o valor de 48,5ºC parece-me um pouco excessivo.



Sempre há dúvidas com esse tipo de registros e recordes. O recorde oficial recente da França (45,9 °C) tem sido questionado, os 47,2 °C reconhecidos pela AEMET para Murcia também. E o mesmo para Montoro e seu registro de 2017 (47,3 °C), por problemas de manutenção da estação. É normal, sempre acontece.

Por tudo isso, minha opinião é sempre a mesma: o que o maior especialista que conheço (Maximiliano Herrera) neste tipo de dados diz. Ele geralmente investiga muito sobre cada registro e eu confio na sua opinião. Deixo a sua web:
http://www.mherrera.org/temp.htm


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (2 Jul 2019 às 17:40)

A mim se me dissessem que em faro teve se durante salvo erro 3 dias seguidos temperaturas superiores a 40 C chegando mesmo aos 44,5 c diria que era mentira... Não fosse ter estado nesse dia presente e garantir pelo vento escaldante que estava sem dúvida essa temperatura. 
Esses valores levantam sempre muitas porque existem sempre alguns iluminados que acham impossível se atingir essas temperaturas. 
Mas engraçado porque nos dias anteriores os valores dessas estações nunca levantam dúvidas, porque será!!


----------



## Dan (2 Jul 2019 às 22:53)

Porque é muito fácil ocorrer contaminação de dados particularmente em situações extremas. Grande parte dos dados mais antigos já foram descartados por terem sido obtidos em condições menos corretas.


----------



## Dan (2 Jul 2019 às 23:00)

Pek disse:


> Sempre há dúvidas com esse tipo de registros e recordes. O recorde oficial recente da França (45,9 °C) tem sido questionado, os 47,2 °C reconhecidos pela AEMET para Murcia também. E o mesmo para Montoro e seu registro de 2017 (47,3 °C), por problemas de manutenção da estação. É normal, sempre acontece.
> 
> Por tudo isso, minha opinião é sempre a mesma: o que o maior especialista que conheço (Maximiliano Herrera) neste tipo de dados diz. Ele geralmente investiga muito sobre cada registro e eu confio na sua opinião. Deixo a sua web:
> http://www.mherrera.org/temp.htm



É um site que eu consulto já há bastante tempo e no qual tenho confiança, mas estes dois dados, que constam na listagem do site, suscitam-me algumas dúvidas, principalmente o valor da Grécia.


----------



## Pek (3 Jul 2019 às 00:47)

Dan disse:


> É um site que eu consulto já há bastante tempo e no qual tenho confiança, mas estes dois dados, que constam na listagem do site, suscitam-me algumas dúvidas, principalmente o valor da Grécia.



Sim, é um debate antigo e provavelmente sem uma solução clara, onde diferentes reconhecimentos são misturados de acordo com a rede e a sua filiação ou dependência:

- Os 48,0 °C das estações de Elefsina e Tatoi são reconhecidos como oficiais pelo serviço meteorológico grego e pela OMM, mas restam algumas dúvidas de que os sensores de temperatura pudessem ser afectados pela proximidade de incêndios.

- Os 48,5 °C de Catenanuova pertencem à rede da Agenzia Regionale per i Rifiuti e le Acque - Osservatorio delle Acque. Esta temperatura é oficial e validada pelas autoridades regionais italianas da UCEA (UNIDADE DE PESQUISA DE CLIMATOLOGIA E METEOROLOGIA APLICADA À AGRICULTURA). O problema é que não pertence à rede principal da Aeronáutica militar italiana e, portanto, a OMM não a reflecte. O mapa:






- Na mesma rede italiana há outros 48,1 °C em Paterno no verão de 2003 para os quais acontece o mesmo.

- Na Espanha, na rede secundária do antigo INM, existem 3 registros de 48,0 °C. Em teoria, não são invalidados, mas a AEMET não os reconhece oficialmente como recorde espanhol. Suponho que é um assunto onde eles não querem entrar porque é uma rede menos confiável e com menos precisão que a principal e preferem ficar com esta última. O mesmo vale para outros registros espanhóis de temperaturas mínimas e máximas.

Em resumo, difícil questão que depende de qual organismo é perguntado. Na minha opinião, os registros italianos, mesmo que não estejam reflectidos na OMM, aparentemente têm todos os pontos a seu favor, mas...


----------



## belem (3 Jul 2019 às 13:19)

Sim, o registo de Catenanuova não é considerado por todos (https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lista_de_países_por_extremos_meteorológicos).

Inclusivamente o Instituto nacional de meteorologia italiano, que também não o considera como válido.
Mas como o Pek diz, alguns consideram-o válido.(por isso depende a quem questionamos a sua validade).
Na minha opinião, acho que há demasiada falta de consenso, e por isso talvez fosse pertinente, ver em que condições foi medido (fotos da estação e da sua localização, ajudariam muito) e com que material.

Aqui explicam porque é que o recorde de França, não deverá ser validado:

https://wattsupwiththat.com/2019/06...r-is-in-question-guess-where-it-was-measured/

Em Portugal existem registos de temperaturas não oficiais de 50,5ºc e 49ºc... Poderão até haver mais alguns do género, mas carecem de qualquer validade.


----------



## Dan (3 Jul 2019 às 14:42)

Esta estação francesa está instalada numas condições que deixam muito a desejar e podem, de alguma forma, provocar alguma contaminação dos dados.


----------



## Pek (3 Jul 2019 às 14:43)

belem disse:


> Inclusivamente o Instituto nacional de meteorologia italiano, que também não o considera como válido.



Porque as estações de Catenanuova e Paterno não são da sua rede. Como curiosidade, o serviço meteorológico italiano continua a depender do exército, especificamente da Aeronáutica Militar-Exército do Ar:








Nota: os 47,0 °C do aeroporto de Foggia são ainda mais duvidosos do que os 48,5 °C de Catenanuova. Há também alguns registros de 49 ºC na Sardenha, mas duvidosos por a possível influência dos incêndios.

Em suma, o que foi dito, questão de difícil solução.

P.S.:


belem disse:


> Aqui explicam porque é que o recorde de França, não deverá ser validado:
> https://wattsupwiththat.com/2019/06...r-is-in-question-guess-where-it-was-measured/


----------



## belem (3 Jul 2019 às 16:03)

Pek disse:


> Porque as estações de Catenanuova e Paterno não são da sua rede. Como curiosidade, o serviço meteorológico italiano continua a depender do exército, especificamente da Aeronáutica Militar-Exército do Ar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eu sei por isso é que eu disse, que depende da fonte.
Para colocar a hipótese do registo de Catenonuova ser verdadeiro, penso que ajudaria colocar fotos da estação, da sua localização e obter informação sobre o material utilizado para medir a temperatura.

Sim, esses registos antigos de 50 graus em França não fazem sentido.
E mesmo os 45,9ºc estão a ser colocados em questão, tal como explicam no link que coloquei acima.


----------



## belem (3 Jul 2019 às 16:10)

Realmente os registos antigos podem ser hilariantes.
Não por isto, que parece ter tido consequências sérias:

_PORTUGAL IN GRIP OF
HEAT WAVE
LISBON, Thursday.
Portugal is in the grip of a
heat wave, which has spread over
Europe and Britain for the past
three weeks.
Incidents from small towns
near Lisbon include:
A blast of hot air in Coimbra
and Figueira Dafoe, which made
people feel they were being
licked by tongues of fire.
Millions of rotting fish pollut-
ing the air at Granja, where the
River Mondego has dried up.
Thousands of chickens killed
by the heat; vineyards, olive trees
and maize fields shrivelled up._

https://trove.nla.gov.au/newspaper/article/2812550


Mas pelos valores apresentados: _«Within two minutes, a heat burst reportedly drove the air temperature from 38 to 70 °C (100.4 to 158.0 °F)»_

https://www.wikiwand.com/en/Highest_temperature_recorded_on_Earth


----------



## Pek (3 Jul 2019 às 16:43)

Curiosamente outros serviços meteorológicos nacionais oficiais dão credibilidade:



Mais un link:

http://meteobronte.altervista.org/blog/41catenanuova-e-il-nuovo-record-italiano-per-maggio/

http://www.meteocaltanissetta.it/2018/07/06/catenanuova-la-regina-del-caldo/

P.S.: Sobre a onda de calor de agosto de 1999
https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ondata_di_caldo_dell'agosto_1999


----------



## belem (3 Jul 2019 às 16:49)

Sim, mas sem dados sobre a estação, é impossível dizer se os dados são fiáveis ou não.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Jul 2019 às 17:26)

Não percebo porque esses dados não são fiáveis se outras estações registaram valores não muito diferentes.
E qual o problema dessa estação que registou esses 45,9 c que não percebi!!
Se estivesse na cidade, perto de alguma parede, ou num local de incêndio... Mas essa aparentemente parece estar num local perfeito!!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Jul 2019 às 17:27)

Por vezes dá me a impressão que tudo que seja mais de 45 c levanta suspeitas!!


----------



## belem (3 Jul 2019 às 17:30)

O Aurélio devia ler o link que coloquei.


----------



## Dan (3 Jul 2019 às 18:23)

Um outro aspeto extremamente estranho neste episódio de calor em França é a subida em mais de 5ºC no recorde da estação de Marsillargues, passou de 39,7ºC para 45.1ºC.

É uma realidade completamente diferente da nossa. Provavelmente porque as ondas de calor aqui são bem mais frequentes. É quase impensável que uma estação, aqui em Portugal, pudesse passar, num só episódio, para um novo máximo absoluto 5ºC mais elevado que o anterior.


----------



## belem (3 Jul 2019 às 18:30)

belem disse:


> Realmente os registos antigos podem ser hilariantes.
> Não por isto, que parece ter tido consequências sérias:
> 
> _PORTUGAL IN GRIP OF
> ...



Para haver estragos em oliveiras, deve ter feito um calor valente...
Para que se tenha uma ideia:

_«Some cultivars become susceptible at 48 °C (118.4°F) and some can reach temperatures of up to 50°C (122°F); then the plant starts showing signs of damage, which are similar to those caused by Iron Chlorosis.»_

https://www.oliveoiltimes.com/olive...t-wave-challenges-italian-olive-growers/57744

Não sei se alguma vez, houve alguma investigação sobre este acontecimento, mas quando tiver mais tempo, vou tentar perceber. 
O valor de 70ºc é obviamente impensável, mas pode ter feito muito calor.


----------



## Pek (3 Jul 2019 às 18:33)

Talvez eu esteja caindo no off-topic, mas aprofundando nos registros da onda de calor de agosto de 1999 na Sicília fiquei impressionado:






Temperaturas iguais ou superiores a 45ºC nos dias 9 e 10 de agosto de 1999:

Catenanuova (185 m) +48.5°c il 10 agosto
Piano Falzone (254 m) +48.0°c il 9 agosto
Monreale (230 m) +48.0°c il 10 agosto
Noto (76 m) +48.0°c il 10 agosto
Riesi (320 m) +47.1°c il 9 agosto
Bompensiere (280 m) +47.0°c il 9 agosto
Lentini (43 m) +47.0°c il 10 agosto
Diga Paceco (36 m) +47.0°c il 9 agosto
Diga Gibbesi (440 m) +46.6°c il 9 agosto
Viagrande (405 m) +46.3°c il 10 agosto
Scillato (376 m) +46.1°c il 10 agosto
Delia (384 m) +46.0°c il 9 agosto
Torricchia (222 m) +46.0°c il 10 agosto
Pietranera (158 m) +46.0°c il 9 agosto
Ispica (127 m) +46.0°c il 10 agosto
Lago Gorgo (75 m) +46.0°c il 9 agosto
Caltanissetta (597 m) +45.9°c il 9 agosto
Canicattini Bagni (362 m) +45.7°c il 10 agosto
Birgi Nuovo (20 m) +45.7°c il 9 agosto
Militello Rosmarino (495 m) +45.6°c il 10 agosto
Cimia diga (171 m) +45.3°c il 9 agosto
Villagrazia (115 m) +45.3°c il 10 agosto
Santuario Tagliavia (594 m) +45.2°c il 9 agosto
Palermo (Istituto Zootecnico) (120 m) +45.2°c il 10 agosto
Palermo (Boccadifalco) (117 m) +45.2°c il 10 agosto
Floridia (111 m) +45.2°c l’11 agosto
Mineo (524 m) +45.1°c il 9 agosto
Caronia (302 m) +45.1°c l’8 agosto
Mezzoiuso (517 m) +45.0°c il 9 e il 10 agosto
Racalmuto (450 m) +45.0°c il 9 agosto
Sortino (435 m) +45.0°c il 10 agosto
Modica (370 m) +45.0°c il 9 agosto
Piano Piraino (270 m) +45.0°c il 9 agosto
Palermo (Osservatorio Astronomico) (37 m) +45.0°c il 10 agosto
Palermo (Piazza Verdi) (19 m) +45.0°c il 10 agosto

Fonte: http://www.arezzometeo.com/2012/il-record-italiano-di-caldo-48-5c/





Dan disse:


> Um outro aspeto extremamente estranho neste episódio de calor em França é a subida em mais de 5ºC no recorde da estação de Marsillargues, passou de 39,7ºC para 45.1ºC.
> 
> É uma realidade completamente diferente da nossa. Provavelmente porque as ondas de calor aqui são bem mais frequentes. É quase impensável que uma estação, aqui em Portugal, pudesse passar, num só episódio, para um novo máximo absoluto 5ºC mais elevado que o anterior.



Nesta mensagem eu coloquei uma explicação meteorológica do episódio


----------



## Dan (3 Jul 2019 às 18:42)

Pek disse:


> Nesta mensagem eu coloquei uma explicação meteorológica do episódio



Não ponho em causa a excecionalidade do episódio, apenas refiro que são realidades completamente diferentes das de Portugal, talvez por estarmos muito mais sujeitos a ondas de calor e uma subida de 5ºC no recorde de temperatura seria quase impensável.

Por exemplo: Bragança IPMA tem um máximo absoluto de 39,7ºC, mas todos os anos se registam valores relativamente próximos, 36ºC, 37ºC ou 38ºC. Quando falamos de um novo recorde, falamos de mais algumas décimas, normalmente, mais 1 ou 2ºC, muito excecionalmente.


----------



## belem (3 Jul 2019 às 18:56)

Pek disse:


> Talvez eu esteja caindo no off-topic, mas aprofundando nos registros da onda de calor de agosto de 1999 na Sicília fiquei impressionado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Foi realmente um episódio muito quente, mas vários desses valores, podem cair da tabela, assim que se saibam as condições em que foram medidos.


----------



## Pek (3 Jul 2019 às 19:23)

Dan disse:


> Não ponho em causa a excecionalidade do episódio, apenas refiro que são realidades completamente diferentes das de Portugal, talvez por estarmos muito mais sujeitos a ondas de calor e uma subida de 5ºC no recorde de temperatura seria quase impensável.
> 
> Por exemplo: Bragança IPMA tem um máximo absoluto de 39,7ºC, mas todos os anos se registam valores relativamente próximos, 36ºC, 37ºC ou 38ºC. Quando falamos de um novo recorde, falamos de mais algumas décimas, normalmente, mais 1 ou 2ºC, muito excecionalmente.



Sim, só o coloquei no caso não o tinhas visto. No nordeste ibérico também aconteceu. Alguns registros foram quebrados por 3-4 graus de diferença e nos Pirinéus ainda mais. Loucura.

- Recordes absolutos na Catalunha o 28 de junho






- Recordes absolutos na Catalunha o 29 de junho





Espectacular. Como curiosidade, adiciono uma amplitude térmica excepcional para a área: Fornells de la Selva (100 m e a 20 km escassos do Mediterrâneo) dia 28, mínima de 12,8 ºC e máxima de 43,4 ºC (batendo em 3,1 ºC o seu recorde absoluto do terrível agosto de 2003).




belem disse:


> Foi realmente um episódio muito quente, mas vários desses valores, podem cair da tabela, assim que se saibam as condições em que foram medidos.



Sim, como em todo este tipo de episódios em todas as partes.


----------



## belem (3 Jul 2019 às 19:38)

Claro, e há alguns anos, até tivemos aqui no forum algumas discussões sobre as medições da Amareleja...
Incluiu até fotos do local e tudo o que foi possível encontrar sobre o assunto, como aliás se esperava, de um forum sério e educativo,como o nosso.


----------



## Pek (3 Jul 2019 às 20:05)

belem disse:


> Claro, e há alguns anos, até tivemos aqui no forum algumas discussões sobre as medições da Amareleja...
> Incluiu inclusive fotos do local e tudo o que foi possível encontrarmos sobre o assunto, como aliás se esperava, de um forum sério e educativo,como o nosso.



Eu fiz o mesmo com Montoro no ano passado durante o acompanhamento da onda de calor: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...e-calor-agosto-2018.9799/pagina-3#post-686609 Também com tabelas compilatórias.

Agora precisamos de um forero siciliano que ofereça luz no escuridão


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jul 2019 às 22:19)

Norte de Itália, esta tarde. 
06.07.2019



Ainda consigo ficar surpreendido com a dimensão destas "bolas", de granizo.


----------



## invent (7 Jul 2019 às 04:19)

Esta zona de Espanha entre Valência e Alicante está com temperaturas brutais a esta hora da madrugada (05:00 da madrugada).
Em diversas estações as temperaturas subiram entre 5 a 6 graus celsius desde a meia noite wow


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Jul 2019 às 09:26)

invent disse:


> Esta zona de Espanha entre Valência e Alicante está com temperaturas brutais a esta hora da madrugada (05:00 da madrugada).
> Em diversas estações as temperaturas subiram entre 5 a 6 graus celsius desde a meia noite wow


Mas essa zona, pelo que eu sei, já costuma ter temperaturas desse género.
Como está do outro lado da Península, quando o vento roda para oeste, o calor inteiro da Península acaba por se acumular em redor da costa leste. Isto, agravado pelo facto de que essa zona ter bastantes montanhas, temos o fenómeno Föhen (se tiver mal escrito, digam-me). 

Se calhar, a melhor pessoa que pode explicar isto não sou eu, mas sim o @Pek, visto ele viver naquela zona e eu apenas ter estado de passagem umas 2 vezes.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jul 2019 às 21:37)




----------



## rozzo (7 Jul 2019 às 22:48)

Dan disse:


> Um outro aspeto extremamente estranho neste episódio de calor em França é a subida em mais de 5ºC no recorde da estação de Marsillargues, passou de 39,7ºC para 45.1ºC.
> 
> É uma realidade completamente diferente da nossa. Provavelmente porque as ondas de calor aqui são bem mais frequentes. É quase impensável que uma estação, aqui em Portugal, pudesse passar, num só episódio, para um novo máximo absoluto 5ºC mais elevado que o anterior.


Não é frequente obviamente. Mas por exemplo o recorde absoluto de Faro (2004 penso?) foi batido por cerca de 4° em relação a qualquer outro registo. 

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jul 2019 às 23:04)

Dan disse:


> Não ponho em causa a excecionalidade do episódio, apenas refiro que são realidades completamente diferentes das de Portugal, talvez por estarmos muito mais sujeitos a ondas de calor e uma subida de 5ºC no recorde de temperatura seria quase impensável.
> 
> Por exemplo: Bragança IPMA tem um máximo absoluto de 39,7ºC, mas todos os anos se registam valores relativamente próximos, 36ºC, 37ºC ou 38ºC. Quando falamos de um novo recorde, falamos de mais algumas décimas, normalmente, mais 1 ou 2ºC, muito excecionalmente.



Depende da região de Portugal, o que se passou na França é tão anómalo como o que se passou no Algarve em Julho de 2004 ou em Maio de 2012.

Na estação de Faro (Aeroporto), em Julho de 2004, registou um recorde de 44.3ºC e o anterior recorde era de 39.8ºC, ou seja, +4.5ºC em relação ao anterior recorde.

Em Maio de 2012, a mesma estação, teve outro recorde batido em Maio, de 37.1ºC, o anterior recorde era de 33.8ºC, ou seja +3.3ºC, em Sagres passou de 30.8ºC para 35.1ºC, ou seja, +4.3ºC.

Se a região de França que bateu os recordes, tiver uma situação idêntica à do Algarve, não vejo nada de extraordinário nisso, aliás os recordes que caíram em Faro, nos meses de Julho, Maio e Outubro, não foram por meras décimas mas sim por 2 ou mais graus de diferença.

Esse episódio em Julho de 2004 foi tão excepcional que nunca mais as temperaturas aproximaram-se desse valor, aliás Faro muito raramente consegue chegar aos 40ºC quanto mais 44ºC, para esse recorde cair, é preciso existir uma sinóptica idêntica a Julho de 2004 e isso é muito raro e no final do mês faz já 15 anos sobre o ocorrido.


----------



## Dan (8 Jul 2019 às 09:37)

Diferenças de 5ºC entre o antigo e o novo recorde são extremamente raras em qualquer lugar do mundo. Mas neste episódio, várias estações do sul de França viram os seus recordes batidos por essa diferença.
Gallargues-le-Montueux tinha como anterior máximo 40,6ºC (em 2003) e agora passou para 45,9ºC (uma diferença de 5,3ºC). No caso de Montpellier-Fréjorgues, a diferença foi de 5,8ºC, a segunda maior do mundo alguma vez registada.


----------



## Pek (8 Jul 2019 às 14:04)

Oklahoma?... Saragoça


----------



## belem (8 Jul 2019 às 14:10)

E esse recorde de França, foi medido em condições bastante precárias.


----------



## belem (8 Jul 2019 às 14:24)

Pek disse:


> Oklahoma?... Saragoça



Sem dúvidas, que existem umas «Oklahomas» ibéricas!

Aqui vai uma do Alentejo, mas é de 2015:

https://olhares.sapo.pt/super-celula-foto7399203.html

A ver se tenho tempo para postar mais umas, mas essa de Saragoça, é realmente muito bonita.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (8 Jul 2019 às 14:34)

belem disse:


> E esse recorde de França, foi medido em condições bastante precárias.


Diversas regiões registaram valores na ordem dos 44 c suplantado em mais de 4 a 5 c anteriores recordes. 
Se estivesse num vale estilo pinhão ainda mais poderia ter tido.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (8 Jul 2019 às 14:36)

Ah e tal é muito difícil suplantar em mais de 5 c anterior recorde. 
Sim é... Mas em Julho de 2004 o Algarve teve esse brilharete vários dias seguidos!!


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jul 2019 às 14:59)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Sim é... Mas em Julho de 2004 o Algarve teve esse brilharete vários dias seguidos!!


Ai sim? Então registou 44ºC num dia, 49 no outro, 54 no outro e 59 no outro?  (Fora de brincadeiras, obviamente que o único dia que conta para record é o dia que teve a temperatura máxima, mesmo que se sucedam uns aos outros, continua apenas a ser um record num dia) O que está em causa aqui é o facto de ser raro um novo máximo ser 5ºC acima do anterior máximo. Acontece, tal como aconteceu no Algarve, mas não é comum de todo em Portugal.

Edit: Já agora, por favor levem este tipo de conversa para o Seguimento Livre porque já nada tem a ver com o seguimento meteorológico na Europa se começamos a falar de extremos e da frequência destes...


----------



## Pek (8 Jul 2019 às 16:49)




----------



## Pek (8 Jul 2019 às 21:40)

Tafalla (província de Navarra)


----------



## vamm (8 Jul 2019 às 23:04)

Pek disse:


> Tafalla (província de Navarra)


Pelo facebook já vi mais fotos disto. É impressionante! 100L/m2


----------



## Pek (9 Jul 2019 às 09:27)

vamm disse:


> Pelo facebook já vi mais fotos disto. É impressionante! 100L/m2



Nas estações oficiais da rede do Governo de Navarra-AEMET temos: Getadar* 160 mm*, Barasoain 136 mm, Tafalla 100 mm. Na estação de Getadar (perto de Tafalla) *25 mm* em 10 minutos!!! e *85 mm* em 50 minutos.

Mais vídeos:


Pelo menos um morto...


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jul 2019 às 18:08)

*Itália
*
Final de tarde com tempo muito complicado em várias regiões: fortes chuvas, com algumas estações meteorológicas a registarem 100 mm de precipitação em cerca de meia hora; granizo com 7 cm de dimensão...

http://en.blitzortung.org/live_dynamic_maps3.php

https://www.meteogiornale.it/notizia/59717-1-diretta-meteo-grandine-devastante-in-atto


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jul 2019 às 15:31)

É caso para ficar de


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Jul 2019 às 11:14)

*Grécia*

Cerca de 6 mortos já confirmados , e mais de 100 feridos na região norte da Grécia, mais propriamente na estância balnear de Cassandra, a cerca de 70 quilómetros de Salonica, devidos a fortes trovoadas , e fenómenos extremos de vento!


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jul 2019 às 13:04)

Em Itália, algo assustador:

*Itália atingida por pedras de gelo do tamanho de laranjas*

https://pt.euronews.com/2019/07/11/italia-atingida-por-pedras-de-gelo-do-tamanho-de-laranjas


----------



## joralentejano (11 Jul 2019 às 14:09)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É caso para ficar de


Ao ver o tamanho deste granizo só me vem à cabeça uma certa parte do filme "O Dia Depois de Amanhã". Na primeira vez que o vi achei essa cena algo exagerada, mas pelos vistos não é.
Um excelente filme e ao ver estas coisas todas dá que pensar que não será de todo impossível, ocorrer algo idêntico ao retratado daqui a muitos anos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Jul 2019 às 14:22)

joralentejano disse:


> Ao ver o tamanho deste granizo só me vem à cabeça uma certa parte do filme "O Dia Depois de Amanhã". Na primeira vez que o vi achei essa cena algo exagerada, mas pelos vistos não é.
> Um excelente filme e ao ver estas coisas todas dá que pensar que não será de todo impossível, ocorrer algo idêntico ao retratado daqui a muitos anos.



Estava a ver agora nas notícias, e mostrava estas pedras de granizo a cairem no mar, na Grécia, e o impacto que fazia na água, mais parecia que estava a cair um bombardeamento.
O cenério era desolador, com tudo destruido, inclusive uma autocarava completamente virada, com as rodas para cima, e só lá dentro estava um casal, que infelizmente não sobreviveram.
Um habitante disse, que o vento metia muito mais medo do que a chuva.


----------



## Pek (11 Jul 2019 às 17:00)




----------



## Pek (11 Jul 2019 às 17:23)

Mais uma imagem deste episódio em Espanha:


*Meteo Zaragoza*‏@MeteoZGZ 8 jul.
Magnífica tarde de #Kaza por el Campo de Belchite, Cinco Villas y Comarca de Zaragoza con @Supercelulas. Fotos desde La Puebla de Albortón-Montes de Valmadrid.













- La Rioja



- Tudela (extremo sul de Navarra)



- Leão



- Zamora



- La Rioja

️Supercélulas_España️ retwitteó


*Rioja2.com*‏@Rioja2 8 jul.
Granizo como pelotas de tenis en La Rioja Baja. Y la cosa sigue... (de F.M. Aldama) https://www.rioja2.com/n-133654-2-granizo-como-pelotas-de-tenis-en-la-rioja-baja…






️Supercélulas_España️ retwitteó


*Eduloza*‏@Edulozasa 8 jul.
Y así se veía la célula (o igual Supercelula) desde Dicastillo.












- Cariñena (Saragoça)















Autor: Chimpun (tiempo.com). https://twitter.com/JAGfoto


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Jul 2019 às 21:10)

Pek disse:


>


Wow, que rotação brutal!


----------



## Mjhb (15 Jul 2019 às 08:23)

4 dias de Eslovénia depois, a noção geral é que isto é muito instável. No prazo de 1h passa de céu limpo e tempo quente e seco para uma trovoada violenta com granizo e uma queda brutal na temperatura, para sol novamente.
Numa viagem de Ljubljana para Graz, o comboio esteve mesmo parado 40min porque não era seguro andar tal era a intensidade da tempestade. Um conceito de verão muito diferente do seco português


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jul 2019 às 22:20)

Dia de sol, céu maioritariamente limpo e vento fraco e abafado em Zagreb, a Maxima terá chegado aos 31°C
De volta a Ljubljana, formam-se desde o final da tarde varias tempestades a noroeste, vindas da região dos Alpes Julianos. Tem trovejado de forma frequente (2/3 relâmpagos por minuto) mas ainda não chove pelo centro da cidade


----------



## Orion (19 Jul 2019 às 15:15)

*France revises June temperature record up to 46 degrees*


----------



## Mjhb (21 Jul 2019 às 08:50)

O calor do Adriático é extremamente desagradável. Estou há 3 dias em Veneza com humidades a rondar os 80% à tarde e 33°C. Nunca transpirei tanto na vida


----------



## F_R (21 Jul 2019 às 15:04)

o calor vai voltar a partir de amanhã. o pico em princípio será terça. está provido máxima de 39°C.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (21 Jul 2019 às 16:06)

Pedro disse:


> O calor do Adriático é extremamente desagradável. Estou há 3 dias em Veneza com humidades a rondar os 80% à tarde e 33°C. Nunca transpirei tanto na vida



Pior que calor só calor e humidade. A minha solidariedade. Odeio suor.


----------



## irpsit (22 Jul 2019 às 18:18)

Nova vaga de calor extremo para a Europa, com temperaturas de 42C previstas para Paris para quinta feira, e 37C em Londres!
O recorde absoluto de Paris e Londres pode ser batido.
Amanha vamos registar 27C ou mais aqui na Escocia, tambem bem perto do recorde absoluto.

Comeca a ser normal isto...


----------



## hurricane (23 Jul 2019 às 08:40)

irpsit disse:


> Nova vaga de calor extremo para a Europa, com temperaturas de 42C previstas para Paris para quinta feira, e 37C em Londres!
> O recorde absoluto de Paris e Londres pode ser batido.
> Amanha vamos registar 27C ou mais aqui na Escocia, tambem bem perto do recorde absoluto.
> 
> Comeca a ser normal isto...



É verdade! Bélgica e Holanda podem ver os seus recordes absolutos batidos este quinta feira. Para Bruxelas, estao previstos 38C mas nao costuma ser a zona mais quente, Campina costuma atingir temperaturas mais elevadas. O record da Bélgica de 1947 é de 38.8C portanto as chances de ser batido sao mesmo elevadas. Felizmente que é uma vaga de calor de curta duracao e para Sexta as temperaturas ja vao baixar consideravelmente.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Jul 2019 às 09:31)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Pior que calor só calor e humidade. A minha solidariedade. Odeio suor.


E o pior é que nem evapora, não arrefeço nada e só fico com uma sensação de repúdio corporal próprio horrível


----------



## Dan (23 Jul 2019 às 09:53)

Por Portugal é mais 40ºC com sensação de 35ºC. Noutras paragens, com uma estação quente mais húmida, podemos ter 35ºC ou 40ºC com sensação de 50ºC.


----------



## belem (23 Jul 2019 às 10:46)

Dan disse:


> Por Portugal é mais 40ºC com sensação de 35ºC. Noutras paragens, com uma estação quente mais húmida, podemos ter 35ºC ou 40ºC com sensação de 50ºC.



Creio que já vi isso acontecer na Nigéria e no Dubai. Mas deve ocorrer em mais locais.


----------



## Dan (23 Jul 2019 às 10:58)

Na Europa não é habitual, nem pouco mais ou menos, mas, neste momento, são várias as localidades na India com sensação de 50ºC / 52ºC ou mesmo 53ºC.


----------



## belem (23 Jul 2019 às 11:26)

A coincidência... Sem saber o que se passa neste momento na Índia, cheguei até a alterar a minha mensagem para referir que tal também pode acontecer na Índia, mas depois decidi apagar...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (23 Jul 2019 às 11:35)

Pedro disse:


> E o pior é que nem evapora, não arrefeço nada e só fico com uma sensação de repúdio corporal próprio horrível



I know the feeling. 
Muito duche e muito desodorizante.


----------



## Dan (23 Jul 2019 às 11:38)

O vale do rio Indo e o litoral do Golfo Pérsico têm estações com 55ºC de sensação, devem ser os piores sítios nestas últimas horas. A Europa também vai ter valores elevados hoje. Na França há já estações com valores perto de 45ºC, de sensação.


----------



## Pek (23 Jul 2019 às 15:28)

P.S.: 41,2 °C.


----------



## F_R (23 Jul 2019 às 16:38)

Dia mais quente do ano, a estação aqui de casa diz que esta nos 40.9°C, mas ja passou dos 41°C

Vi que em Angers nunca tinham passado do 40 e hoje ja.

hoje so trabalhei ate ao meio dia, cheguei a casa pouco antes das 12.30 e ja estavam quase 38°C


----------



## F_R (23 Jul 2019 às 16:41)

parece que é verdade


----------



## Pek (23 Jul 2019 às 16:53)




----------



## hurricane (23 Jul 2019 às 20:19)

Alerta vermelho pela primeira vez na Bélgica devido a onda de calor. Previsoes mesmo abrasadoras! As 9h da noite ainda estavam 33C!


----------



## F_R (23 Jul 2019 às 20:25)

tive a confirmar e a maxima foi de 41.7°C

esta prevista alguma chuva para esta noite, vamos la ver

par amanhã e quinta ainda esta previsto calor entre os 35 e 37°C

depois sexta, grande descida com 24°C de maxima


----------



## Pek (24 Jul 2019 às 13:14)




----------



## F_R (24 Jul 2019 às 13:45)

mais um dia quente, mas um pouco menos que ontem.

36°C a esta hora

para amanhã esta prevista uma descida ligeira com 35 de maxima, depois chega a chuva e 22°C de maxima para sexta.


----------



## Pek (24 Jul 2019 às 14:02)

Novo recorde de temperatura máxima na Bélgica: 38,9 °C em Kleine Brogel. Provavelmente será superado.


----------



## hurricane (24 Jul 2019 às 14:07)

Pek disse:


> Novo recorde de temperatura máxima na Bélgica: 38,9 °C em Kleine Brogel. Provavelmente será superado.



É verdade! Mas é provavel que ainda suba mais ou superado amanha.

Novo record tambem na Holanda com 38.4C


----------



## Pek (24 Jul 2019 às 14:18)

hurricane disse:


> É verdade! Mas é provavel que ainda suba mais ou superado amanha.
> 
> Novo record tambem na Holanda com 38.4C



Ainda não, mas falta pouco. O recorde na Holanda é de 38,6 em Warnsveld. Será superado.


----------



## hurricane (24 Jul 2019 às 14:24)

Acabou de ser superado. 39.1 C! Impressionante


----------



## Pek (24 Jul 2019 às 14:27)

Agora sim. Novo recorde nos Países Baixos: 38,8 °C em Gilze Rijen.


----------



## Pek (24 Jul 2019 às 15:09)

39.2 ºC em Gilze Rijen
39,0 ºC em Eindhoven


----------



## rozzo (24 Jul 2019 às 16:34)

Pelo menos mais um país no "_Clube dos >40ºC_" hoje, a Bélgica. A Holanda resta esperar por valores oficiais, mas se não foi hoje, quase de certeza será amanhã.

Avassaladores os mapas para amanhã nessa região, quase toda a Bélgica e Holanda acima dos 40º, segundo o ARPEGE.
É absolutamente "absurdo", e a acontecer, significa pulverizar recordes de uma forma extraordinária! 







Vale o que vale, é um mesoscala, mas a verdade é que pelo que tenho visto, nestes dias (hoje incluído), a previsão de máximas do ARPEGE tem sido a mais realista, muito perto do observado mesmo, portanto se calhar estas regiões terão mesmo algo semelhante ao apresentado na carta acima...

PS: O mesmo modelo está também a colocar Inglaterra com boas chances de entrar nesse lote amanhã, o que seria ainda mais incrível...


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jul 2019 às 16:53)

Por agora no Weatherobs temos:

*BÉLGICA*: 39,0 ºC em DiePenbeek às 15h00; 39,0 ºC em Kleine Brogel às 12h20;
*HOLANDA*: 39,0 ºC em Eindhoven às 14h55.

Não consegui encontrar temperaturas mais altas (hoje e até ao momento).


----------



## Pek (24 Jul 2019 às 17:15)

Estas temperaturas amanhã podem ser história.


----------



## Pek (24 Jul 2019 às 18:01)

Bélgica 39,9 °C em Kleine Brogel. Novo recorde... até ao momento


----------



## hurricane (24 Jul 2019 às 18:24)

Bem as noticias aqui sao como se vivessemos numa catastrofe eminente. Confesso que dá uma certa excitacao aos meteoloucos como eu. Na Franca, a empresa de comboios aconselha as pessoas a evitarem viajar na zona Nordeste da Franca que inclui Paris devido ao alerta vermelho. Na Belgica, varios comboios a diesel ficaram parados, varios incendios na zona da Valonia, piscinas gratuitas, horarios de funcionarios publicos mais reduzidos, etc. Alerta vermelhor prolongado ate Domingo. A verdade é que em muitos locais nao existe ar condicionados, e este calor é muito perigoso para idosos. Um colega meu que é médico diz que nao existe ar condicionado no gabinete medico nem no posto. Neste momento ainda 36C!


----------



## remember (24 Jul 2019 às 23:08)

Gerofil disse:


> Por agora no Weatherobs temos:
> 
> *BÉLGICA*: 39,0 ºC em DiePenbeek às 15h00; 39,0 ºC em Kleine Brogel às 12h20;
> *HOLANDA*: 39,0 ºC em Eindhoven às 14h55.
> ...



Bem que valores ... obrigado pela partilha do website


----------



## hurricane (25 Jul 2019 às 08:31)

Na verdade o record de ontem da Bégica foi de 39.1 ou 39.2 numa outra estacao. Veremos se hoje chega aos 40


----------



## Pek (25 Jul 2019 às 09:39)

hurricane disse:


> Na verdade o record de ontem da Bégica foi de 39.1 ou 39.2 numa outra estacao. Veremos se hoje chega aos 40



Não, foi de 39,9 °C em Kleine Brogel, como coloquei ontem na última mensagem. David Dehenauw é o chefe de previsão do serviço oficial de meteorologia belga (KMI-IRM):


----------



## hurricane (25 Jul 2019 às 09:55)

Pek disse:


> Não, foi de 39,9 °C em Kleine Brogel, como coloquei ontem na última mensagem. David Dehenauw é o chefe de previsão do serviço oficial de meteorologia belga (KMI-IRM):



Ah sim tem razao. É que eu fui ver essa estacao e nao estava esse valor. Mas pode nao ter sido na estacao que vi. O actual record em Bruxelas (Uccle) é de 36.6C em 1947 que deverá ser batido hoje. 

O record noturno de 24.7C em 2015 ainda nao foi batido. Na noite passada ficou-se pelos 23.7C. Veremos se tambem será batido na proximo noite. 

No entanto, comecaram a aparecer umas nuvens altas que podem travar a subida da temperatura.


----------



## Pek (25 Jul 2019 às 10:02)

hurricane disse:


> Ah sim tem razao. É que eu fui ver essa estacao e nao estava esse valor. Mas pode nao ter sido na estacao que vi.



Eu acho que houve um problema com a transmissão de dados à tarde com as estações de Kleine Brogel, Beauvechain e Semmerkaze, mas depois David confirmou os registros.


----------



## Pek (25 Jul 2019 às 10:10)

35,1 ºC já em Paris-Montsouris às 11 horas, 4 graus mais que ontem na mesma hora...


----------



## hurricane (25 Jul 2019 às 11:05)

É oficial! A Bélgica entrou ontem no club dos 40!! Máxima historica de 40.2C registada em Angleur e confirmada agora pelo Instituto de Meteo. Hoje será que irá bater o record?


----------



## Pek (25 Jul 2019 às 11:09)

hurricane disse:


> É oficial! A Bélgica entrou ontem no club dos 40!! Máxima historica de 40.2C registada em Angleur e confirmada agora pelo Instituto de Meteo. Hoje será que irá bater o record?


----------



## Pek (25 Jul 2019 às 11:16)

Pek disse:


> 35,1 ºC já em Paris-Montsouris às 11 horas, 4 graus mais que ontem na mesma hora...



Às 12 horas 37,1 °C, +4,5 °C em relação a ontem...


----------



## hurricane (25 Jul 2019 às 11:17)

Neste momento em Bruxelas a temperatura tambem está ligeiramente superior em relacao a mesma hora de ontem.


----------



## Pek (25 Jul 2019 às 12:09)

39,0 ºC às 13 horas em Paris-Montsouris, +4,6 ºC...


----------



## rozzo (25 Jul 2019 às 12:15)

Por Inglaterra, Cambridge nos 35º antes das 12h. 
Também vai bem encaminhado... 

Paris parece quase "garantido" que irá a valores históricos por boa margem. Bélgica está no geral semelhante a ontem à mesma hora, e na Holanda está algo mais fresco (por agora).
Dias históricos, que infelizmente serão cada vez mais "banais"...


----------



## Pek (25 Jul 2019 às 12:41)

rozzo disse:


> Por Inglaterra, Cambridge nos 35º antes das 12h.
> Também vai bem encaminhado...
> 
> Paris parece quase "garantido" que irá a valores históricos por boa margem. Bélgica está no geral semelhante a ontem à mesma hora, e na Holanda está algo mais fresco (por agora).
> Dias históricos, que infelizmente serão cada vez mais "banais"...



Às 13:30 Paris-Montsouris já está nos 40 ºC.


----------



## hurricane (25 Jul 2019 às 12:55)

Bruxelas ja bateu o seu record local com 36.8C por volta das 13h10. Mas ja deve estar mais! Vim agora do almoco é absolutamente irrespiravel. Está claramente mais calor que ontem. Só me faz lembrar Mértola!


----------



## Pek (25 Jul 2019 às 12:59)

Às 13:40 novo recorde absoluto para Paris-Montsouris: 40,6 ºC, batendo os 40,4 °C de julho de 1947.


----------



## hurricane (25 Jul 2019 às 13:04)

Paris bateu tambem o seu record de calor com 41C!


----------



## hurricane (25 Jul 2019 às 13:04)

Pek disse:


> Às 13:40 novo recorde absoluto para Paris-Montsouris: 40,6 ºC, batendo os 40,4 °C de julho de 1947.



Ja vi que estamos os dois a seguir


----------



## Tonton (25 Jul 2019 às 13:29)

Na Holanda também é dia de recordes....


----------



## Tonton (25 Jul 2019 às 13:38)

E a Alemanha também não anda longe deles, pode ser que ainda lá chegue...


----------



## rozzo (25 Jul 2019 às 14:06)

Aparentemente, na Holanda "está feito" também:

*Gilze en Rijen*
2019-07-25 14:55    40 °C


----------



## hurricane (25 Jul 2019 às 14:07)

38.8C graus em Bruxelas agora as 15h. Novo record para a capital. E continua a subir!


----------



## Tonton (25 Jul 2019 às 14:07)

rozzo disse:


> Aparentemente, na Holanda "está feito" também:
> 
> *Gilze en Rijen*
> 2019-07-25 14:55    40 °C



Já tinham 40,8ºC ás 14h em Deelen, como publiquei acima...


----------



## Tonton (25 Jul 2019 às 14:12)

Tonton disse:


> Já tinham 40,8ºC ás 14h em Deelen, como publiquei acima...



Afinal, já chegou aos 42,9ºC    mas está a ser investigado e posto em causa:

* KNMI investigates whether 'weather record of 41.7 degrees in Deelen' is correct *
7/25/2019, 1:47:23 PM

Thursday is again tropical hot in the Netherlands. In this live blog we will keep you informed of developments.





Thursday is again tropical hot in the Netherlands. In this live blog we will keep you informed of developments.

Welcome to the NU.nl live blog about the heat in the Netherlands. The latest developments:


Wednesday a new national heat record of 39.3 degrees measured
Thursday 41.7 degrees measured in Deelen. KNMI investigates whether measurement is correct
KNMI has given code orange and does not count on code red
Red code at ProRail: risk of disruptions greater due to heat
RIVM has issued a smog alarm
3 minutes ago

A spokesperson for Weerplaza explains why it doubts the weather record measured by the KNMI: "The measurements at Deelen station, with a current maximum of 42.9 degrees, are labeled as extremely questionable. The rise in temperature by more than four degrees in thirty minutes needs to be studied to find out what was going on. "

"The loss of wind, which suddenly made it windless, can explain part of the rise, but that is further investigated by KNMI. In a recent measurement, Deelen reports more than 37 degrees, thus probably confirming that we are measuring 40+ must ignore degrees. "


https://www.tellerreport.com/news/2...egrees-in-deelen--is-correct-.Syf4kr7wfB.html


----------



## Pek (25 Jul 2019 às 14:18)

Paris-Montsouris 41,7 °C


----------



## hurricane (25 Jul 2019 às 14:18)

Record na Bélgica batido com 40.6 em Kleine Brogel e continua a subir. Na Bélgica a temperatura maxima costuma atingir-se pelas 17h, portanto mais 2 horas de subida!


----------



## Tonton (25 Jul 2019 às 14:35)

Tonton disse:


> E a Alemanha também não anda longe deles, pode ser que ainda lá chegue...




Ora bem, aí está:


----------



## Pek (25 Jul 2019 às 14:42)




----------



## rozzo (25 Jul 2019 às 15:04)

A zona mais excepcional penso estar a ser o NE de França, em especial perto da fronteira com a Bélgica, onde os recordes absolutos estão a ser quebrados por uma margem enorme, a rondar os +4ºC.

Por exemplo Lille vai já nos 41º, com recorde histórico anterior de 37.6ºC. Incrível mesmo (caso seja oficialmente verificado)...


----------



## hurricane (25 Jul 2019 às 15:06)

E vao 39.5C as 16h. A ver se chega aos 40 em Bruxelas!


----------



## Pek (25 Jul 2019 às 15:06)

Já era mais fácil fazer uma lista dos países europeus que não estavam no clube dos 40 ° C, agora ainda mais: Bielorrússia, Dinamarca, Estônia, Finlândia, Reino Unido, Irlanda, Islândia, Letônia, Lituânia, Liechtenstein, Suécia, Noruega, Luxemburgo (de momento) e Andorra.


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Jul 2019 às 15:09)

E para além dos recordes de agora, a conjugação dessa depressão com o AA sobre a Europa vai levar ISO 15ºC bem para Norte, depois a ISO 10ºC a atingir toda a Islândia e grande parte da costa da Gronelândia...






E a descida de 20ºC em dois dias para Paris


----------



## Pek (25 Jul 2019 às 15:13)




----------



## J.S. (25 Jul 2019 às 15:20)

Hi....yesterday Alaro and Arpege predected 40-41 C for my region of Zeeland (Middelburg) in teh Dutch Soutwest. My weatherstation (Davis and a calibrated Tiny Ultra Plus) registered 40,2 C today….Which is hard to believe. But true. I have started measurements at my weatherstation in the country side (flat, no trees and closest farm at 200 metres) in 1997. I was amazed by the 35,7 in 2003. By the 36,9 in 2006. 37,5 was my record on the 27th of Juli last year. And now we smash that one to pieces!!! 40,2 C. Also the first weatherstation in my province ever to reach 40+ values. And it is not sticky it feels just like I felt when it was this hot in Portugal!


----------



## hurricane (25 Jul 2019 às 15:33)

A Belgica está tambem a preparar-se para a minima mais alta de sempre com previsoes a rondar os 25 e 26 graus em Bruxelas.


----------



## Pek (25 Jul 2019 às 15:34)

Paris-Montsouris *42,4 °C*. Brutal mesmo. Batendo por 1,7 ºC o recorde absoluto da sua estação centenária equivalente em Madrid (Madrid-Retiro).

P.S.: 42,6 ºC


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jul 2019 às 15:37)

Às 15h00...





Weatherobs


----------



## J.S. (25 Jul 2019 às 16:01)

Lingen.....my Kitchen arrived yesterday. And it came from….Lingen Germany. This value is suspect. No other station nearby in NL or Germany came close. A german on the Dutch weerwoord forum said it is sheltered...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (25 Jul 2019 às 16:03)

Estas temperaturas são assustadoras.


----------



## Pek (25 Jul 2019 às 16:09)

J.S. disse:


> Lingen.....my Kitchen arrived yesterday. And it came from….Lingen Germany. This value is suspect. No other station nearby in NL or Germany came close. A german on the Dutch weerwoord forum said it is sheltered...



Neste momento, o serviço meteorológico oficial alemão (DWD) dá-lo como válido, mas preliminar. Suponho que ainda deve verificar o registro:


----------



## Pek (25 Jul 2019 às 16:13)

hurricane disse:


> E vao 39.5C as 16h. A ver se chega aos 40 em Bruxelas!



39,7 ºC


----------



## hurricane (25 Jul 2019 às 16:15)

Pek disse:


> 39,7 ºC



É verdade! Nao atingiu a barreira dos 40C. Ja comecou a baixar e ja apareceram umas trovoadas no radar


----------



## Pek (25 Jul 2019 às 16:33)

Vou para a piscina por um tempo depois de tanto calor  Aqui 31 ºC agora e nível de aviso amarelo.


----------



## hurricane (25 Jul 2019 às 18:04)

Bem confesso que ao sair do escritório nunca senti nada assim. Nem mesmo no Alentejo onde passo todos os anos para o Algarve. Era um vento quente insuportavel que queimava a cara e os olhos. Irrespirável. É assustador sentir isto num pais como a Bélgica! Estao neste momento as 19h ainda 39C!!! O record de Bruxelas aumentou por 4C.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jul 2019 às 18:05)

*Alemanha, Bélgica, Holanda e Paris mais quentes do que nunca*

*A onda de calor extremo que está a afetar milhões de pessoas na Europa central, e que deve terminar na sexta-feira, fez com que os termómetros de vários países europeus atingissem temperaturas históricas, desde que há contabilização validada.*

A *Alemanha* chegou esta quinta-feira (15.50 horas locais) aos *41,6 graus Celsius*, ultrapassando a marca de 41 graus que era até agora o recorde máximo. A cidade de Lingen, distrito de Emsland, foi o lugar mais quente da Alemanha, de acordo com dados preliminares do Serviço Meteorológico Alemão, que prevê que o valor volte a aumentar durante a tarde. Bonn-Roleber registou 40,6 graus, Geilenkirchen chegou aos 40,5 graus. A capital, Berlim, tem registado cerca de 35/37 graus.

Depois de, na quarta-feira à tarde, o serviço meteorológico holandês (KNMI) ter anunciado um novo recorde máximo de temperatura (39.3ºC em Eindhoven) que quebrava a marca de agosto de 1944 em Warnsveld, o instituto veio atualizar os dados. O recorde na *Holanda* voltou a ser quebrado esta quinta-feira, com a cidade de Gilze-Rijen a chegar aos *40.4°C*, às 14.54.

Na *Bélgica*, a cidade de Beitematingiu os *40,4 graus*, a temperatura mais elevada no país desde 1833. O valor foi divulgado pelo Instituto Real de Meteorologia (IRM), esta quinta-feira, poucas horas depois de ter anunciado um recorde de 40,2 em Angleur [Liège].

A cidade de* Paris* bateu o recorde da História, atingindo os *42,6 graus Celsius*, segundo a imprensa francesa. Os serviços de meteorologia já avisaram os parisienses e os habitantes de cidades do Centro e Norte, como Lille e Reims, para se prepararem para um aumento de temperatura máxima, que poderá chegar aos 43 graus ao longo do dia. Até agora, a temperatura mais elevada remontava ao dia 28 de julho de 1947, quando a capital francesa registou 40,4 graus Celsius.

Espera-se que a partir de sexta-feira o fenómeno de calor extremo se extinga, com a chegada à Europa central de uma frente fria que atravessou o Atlântico e que hoje deixou Portugal continental com uma descida de temperaturas e ocorrência de chuva em várias regiões.

RS

Jornal de Notícias


----------



## hurricane (25 Jul 2019 às 18:22)

Várias estacoes no meteociel estao a mostrar valores acima de 41C na Bélgica. Pena que nao sejam oficiais.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (25 Jul 2019 às 18:23)

hurricane disse:


> Bem confesso que ao sair do escritório nunca senti nada assim. Nem mesmo no Alentejo onde passo todos os anos para o Algarve. Era um vento quente insuportavel que queimava a cara e os olhos. Irrespirável. É assustador sentir isto num pais como a Bélgica! Estao neste momento as 19h ainda 39C!!! O record de Bruxelas aumentou por 4C.


E agora chuva e trovoada por aí, segundo sei.


----------



## hurricane (25 Jul 2019 às 18:42)

Sim. Comecou agora a trovejar imenso e pingos grossos. Mas estao ainda 37C. A ver se chove bem para arrefecer


----------



## irpsit (25 Jul 2019 às 19:21)

Incrivel. Sao 19h15 e Paris ainda segue com uns 40C!

Foi um dia historico e preocupante, com os recordes absolutos a serem batidos na Alemanha (41.5C ou talvez 42.6 em Lingen), Holanda (40.7 ou talvez 41.7 em Deelen), Belgica, Londres (38C).
Mas o destaque foi para Paris com 42.6C!

Aqui na Escocia registei 32.2, a temperatura mais alta de sempre nesta localidade. Edinburgo tambem registou o recorde absoluto hoje, mas o recorde escoces nao foi batido por pouco.

Muito estranho estar no norte da Escocia com um calor de bafo, e nadar no mar do norte, com a temperatura da agua a 18C.


----------



## hurricane (25 Jul 2019 às 19:38)

Felizmente a temperatura desceu bastante com os pingos e a trovoada. Mas ainda está a 32C. Vai ser uma noite completamente tropical


----------



## Toby (25 Jul 2019 às 19:40)

*https://www.forums.meteobelgium.be/...-été-2019/&page=2&tab=comments#comment-539001

24 juillet 2019*



UN FESTIVAL DE RECORDS ET LES PREMIERS 40°C DE L’HISTOIRE EN BELGIQUE…

MAIS PAS DE RECORDS POUR TOUT LE MONDE



Commençons par le début.



La nuit et le matin, la météo de notre pays continue à être déterminée par des courants tropicaux commandés par un long anticyclone à l’est, s’étendant, avec plusieurs noyaux, de la Suisse à la Scandinavie. À l’ouest, les pressions sont relativement basses avec notamment une dépression sur l’Océan et une autre entre l’Islande et l’Écosse.



Rappelons la présence d'une couche d’air très chaud au-dessus de notre pays la nuit, avec 31°C à une hauteur de 115 mètres au-dessus du sol de Beauvechain. Il s’ensuit qu’en surface, les nuits sont souvent restées chaudes au-dessus des plateaux, avec des minima ne descendant pas en dessous de 23,9°C à Bierset et de 23,2°C à Beauvechain, mais « seulement » 21,8°C à Uccle. À cette station, de l’air plus frais lié au refroidissement du sol a mieux réussi à se mélanger à l’air chaud, avant que les températures ne remontent à 5 heures à la suite d’une petite augmentation du vent.



Les plaines et, surtout, les cuvettes et les vallées bénéficient souvent davantage d’une petite fraîcheur nocturne. Elsenborn descend jusqu’à 13,1°C et Hastière, jusqu’à 13,6°C. En plaine, nous avons encore pas mal de valeurs de 16-17°C, voire localement 15°C.



Mais dès huit heures du matin, il fait chaud, avec la barre des 25°C déjà dépassée par endroit.



À ce moment, nous avons une ligne de convergence qui se rapproche rapidement de la côte belge avec, tôt le matin, quelques averses au large et, très loin au large, aussi des orages. Sur la côte même, on observe de nombreux altocumulus castellanus qui persistent un certains temps. Ces castellanus matinaux, dans une moindre mesure, affectent aussi l’ouest du pays.



Sinon, le ciel est généralement serein, à l’exception de quelques très rares cirrus et quelques encore plus rares cumulus à base très élevée. Au littoral, il subsiste quelques bancs d’altocumulus.



Dans un premier temps, les vents soufflent de sud-est à sud partout, mais après, la ligne de convergence (ou ce qui en reste) parvient à s’avancer vers l’intérieur des terres avec des vents tournant à l’ouest, puis au nord-ouest sur une portion de plus en plus grande du territoire belge.



Même si l’infiltration maritime ne réussit pas vraiment, l’ouest et, dans une moindre mesure le centre, perdent quelques degrés et ne connaîtront pas de records. En effet, sur l’ouest des plaines, les maxima se situent autour de 34-35°C (près de 30°C au littoral), tandis que sur l’est, les températures deviennent tout à fait extrêmes avec 37-39°C, voire 40°C en plaine et dans les vallées, ainsi que sur les plateaux du centre-est, et encore 34 à 36°C sur les hauteurs. Ci-dessous la liste des températures avec les records ou anciens records correspondants, selon le cas, et ce sur la base de la 3e décade de juillet (record décadaire), du mois de juillet dans son ensemble (record mensuel) et tous mois confondus (record absolu de la station).



Structure des données

Localité : maximum du 24/07/2019 [record 3e décade juillet (date) ; record juillet (date) ; record tous mois confondus (date) ; période d’observation]

En bleu : record décadaire battu ou égalé

En mauve : record mensuel battu ou égalé

En rouge : record, tous mois confondus, battu ou égalé 



Province de Liège

Angleur : 40,2°C [37,0°C (27/07/18) ; 38,1°C (02/07/15) ; 38,1°C (02/07/15) ; série incomplète *]

Bierset : 38,1°C [35,8°C (27/07/18) ; 37,5°C (02/07/15) ; 37,5°C (02/07/15) ; 1953-2019]

Baraque Michel / Mont-Rigi : 34,1°C  [32,0°C (26/07/06) ; 32,0°C (09/07/59 + 26/07/06) ; 33,6°C (08/08/03) ; 1953-2019] **

Spa : 35,9°C [33,1°C (26/07/06) ; 34,2°C (02/07/15) ; 35,0°C (08/08/03) ; 1982-2019]

Elsenborn : 35,8°C [33,5°C (26/07/06) ; 33,5°C (19+26/07/06) ; 35,1°C (08/08/03) ; 1987-2019]



Province de Luxembourg

Saint-Hubert : 34,4°C [31,7°C (26+27/07/18) ; 31,8°C (19/07/06) ; 34,4°C (06+08/08/03) ; 1953-2019]

Aubange : 38,2°C [35,8°C (21/07/95) ; 35,8°C (21/07/95) ; 38,6°C (08/08/03) ; série incomplète *]



Province de Namur

Hastière : 38,8°C [36,4°C (26/07/18) ; 36,4°C (26/07/18) ; 37,4°C (12/08/03) ; 1977-2019]

Florennes : 37,0°C [35,1°C (26/07/18) ; 35,1°C (26/07/18) ; 36,7°C (06/08/03) ; 1976-2019]

Dourbes : 38,3°C [35,9°C (26/07/18) ; 35,9°C (26/07/18) ; 36,5°C (12/08/03) ; 1965-2019]



Provinces du Brabant (FL + WA) + Bruxelles

Zaventem : 36,7°C [36,0°C (26/07/18) ; 36,0°C (26/07/18) ; 36,0°C (26/07/18) ; 1984-2019]

Uccle : 35,9°C [35,4°C (26+27/07/18) ; 36,2°C (19/07/06) ; 36,2°C 19/07/06) ; 1968-2019]

Beauvechain : ???°C [35,8°C (27/07/18) ; 35,8°C (27/07/18) ; 35,8°C (27/07/18) ; 1953-2019] ***



Province du Hainaut

La Hestre : 35,5°C [36,4°C (27/07/18) ; 36,4°C (27/07/18) ; 36,4°C (27/07/18) ; 1986-2019]

Gosselies : 37,5°C [35,9°C (26+27/07/18) ; 37,0°C (19/07/06) ; 37,0°C (19/07/06) ; 1984-2019]



France – Département du Nord

Lille : 35,1°C [37,6°C (27/07/18) ; 37,6°C (27/07/18) ; 37,6°C (27/07/18) ; 1953-2019]

Dunkerque : 29,8°C [33,2°C (30/07/84) ; 38,3°C (19/07/06) ; 38,3°C (19/07/06) ; 1953-2019]



Flandre Occidentale

Middelkerke : 29,8°C [34,8°C (22/07/89) ; 36,0°C (19/07/06) ; 36,0°C (19/07/06) ; 1984-2019]

Beitem : 34,1°C [36,8°C (27/07/18) ; 36,8°C (27/07/18) ; 36,8°C (27/07/18) ; 1953-2019]



Flandre Orientale

Munte / Semmerzake : 34,8°C [35,9°C (26/07/18) ; 36,9°C (19/07/06) ; 36,9°C (19/07/06) ; 1986-2019] **



Province d’Anvers

Stabroek : 36,1°C [36,6°C (27/07/18) ; 36,9°C (19/07/06) ; 36,9°C (19/07/06) ; 1976-2019]

Deurne : 37,1°C [37,2°C (27/07/18) ; 37,2°C (27/07/18) ; 37,2°C (27/07/18) ; 1953-2019]

Sint-Katelijne-Waver : 37,7°C [36,6°C (27/07/18) ; 36,6°C (27/07/18) ; 36,6°C (27/07/18) ; 1983-2019]



Province du Limbourg

Gorsem : 38,5°C [35,8°C (26/07/18) ; 36,8°C (19/07/06) ; 36,8°C (19/07/06) ; 1982-2019] 

Kleine Brogel : ???°C [37,0°C (27/07/18) ; 38,1°C (02/07/15) ; 38,2°C (20/08/09) ; 1953-2019] ***



Pays-Bas

Maastricht : 38,6°C [36,7°C (26/07/18) ; 38,2°C (02/07/15) ; 38,2°C (02/07/15) ; 1953-2019]



_* Bien que la série d’Angleur soit incomplète, toutes les valeurs pertinentes pour déterminer un record de chaleur semblent présentes, du moins depuis 1983. _

_La même remarque vaut pour Aubange, du moins depuis 1986.  _



_** Il s'agit de stations géographiquement et climatologiquement tellement proches qu'on peut en faire une série (quasi-)homogène. _



_*** La station de Kleine Brogel est malheureusement tombée en panne entre 15 heures et 00 heure. À 14 heures, la température y était de 38,8°C, avec un maximum (provisoire) de 38,9°C juste après. La température de 39,9°C, pourtant évoquée par différentes sources, n’est pas – jusqu’à nouvel ordre – confirmée. _



_La même remarque vaut pour Beauvechain, où 38,0°C ont été relevés à 14 heures. _



En plus de ce tableau, nous mentionnerons les températures très remarquables de Schaffen (39,4°C), de Diepenbeek (39,3°C), de Genk (39,2°C), de Strée-Huy (38,8°C), de Retie (38,5°C) et de Bièvre (36,9°C), malgré sa situation à près de 400 mètres d’altitude.



Parlons enfin de l’unique cumulonimbus orageux, à développement explosif, qui s’est formé peu avant 18 heures à la limite des provinces de Namur, Liège et Luxembourg , non loin de Durbuy, et qui s’effondra une grosse heure plus tard du côté de Trois-Ponts.



Bien que des précipitations soient bien visibles sur les images radar, aucune donnée de précipitations significatives ne nous est parvenue (1 mm à Bra-sur-Lienne). De fortes pluies, de la grêle, des arbres arrachés et même des inondations ont pourtant été rapportés.


----------



## Pek (25 Jul 2019 às 20:49)

Avanço para amanhã


----------



## Pek (25 Jul 2019 às 21:33)

- Luxemburgo


----------



## irpsit (25 Jul 2019 às 21:37)

Sigo com 24C e uma noite que parece que vai ser tropical, a primeira, talvez desde que ja ha registos, assim tao a norte na Escocia.
Geralmente é muito dificil registar-se aqui uma noite tropical!

Depois do calor forte e maxima de 32.2, aproxima-se agora uma massa de trovoadas vindas de sul.


----------



## hurricane (25 Jul 2019 às 21:50)

A temperatura agora inverteu a descida e ja vai novamente a 28C! Vai ser uma noite mal dormida a suar por todo o lado!


----------



## J.S. (25 Jul 2019 às 23:33)

Here in NL the official record is 40,7 C at Gilze Rijen. In my province WIlhelminadorp went up to 40,3 C. Westdorpe 40,6 C and my station (KNMI model in the countryside with no obstacles and calubrated) went up to an unofficial national record of 40,9 C. Funny to see it mentioned by some weatherforecasters! 
What is amazing is that Domburg really right on the coast also reached 40,0 C. Westdorpe noted 36,2...at 23.20 hours….
Good to see many people mentioned they do not like it also not because of the reason: global warming.


----------



## hurricane (26 Jul 2019 às 08:45)

Afinal a temperatura desceu mais do que se previa e o record de minima nao foi batido. Pelo menos que tenha conhecimento. Em Uccle onde está a estacao oficial de Bruxelas a minima foi de 23.7C. Mas acredito que no centro da cidade com a bolha de calor, tenha sido bem mais alta.


----------



## hurricane (26 Jul 2019 às 09:25)

Record revisto para a Bélgica: 41.8C em Begijnendijk! Impressionante


----------



## Pek (26 Jul 2019 às 10:32)

hurricane disse:


> Record revisto para a Bélgica: 41.8C em Begijnendijk! Impressionante



E Houyet 41,6 °C, Kapelle-op-den-Bos 41,4 °C, etc. Incrível.


----------



## Pek (26 Jul 2019 às 10:46)

P.S.: Uma maravilha a zona Cantábrica ibérica e Cornualha.


----------



## J.S. (26 Jul 2019 às 11:19)

Sobre Lingen...Como eu suspeito...Isto não esta a maneira para obter dados fiaveis penso eu..

https://www.weerwoord.be/uploads/thumbs/5d39ecdbd1a22_thumb_medium.jpeg





Em Alemão...Einfach fantastisch wie die hier messen (nicht!).


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jul 2019 às 15:34)

A vaga de calor na Eslovénia está prestes a terminar já esta noite, mas só para terem noção do grave que foi, o Bloco Central do Hospital de Ljubljana foi esta manhã encerrado e até terça-feira não pode receber estudantes devido à elevada temperatura e humidade dentro das salas. Bastou uma avaria de poucas horas durante a noite e esta manhã estavam mais de 25ºC nas salas com 75%HR


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jul 2019 às 16:02)

Queda de granizo interrompe etapa da volta à França.


----------



## F_R (26 Jul 2019 às 19:07)

os ultimos dias foram assim por aqui

Terça   23    Min  19°C        Max  39,7°C
Quarta 24   Min   20,2°C     Max   37°C
Quinta 25    Min   25,1°C    Max   36,2°C
Sexta  26    Min   19,1°C    Max    23,1°C    

hoje nem vi o sol, vai em 6,6mm que bem falta fazem tou ca vai fazer 6 anos e nunca tinha visto os terrenos tão secos 

os 13°C a menos de um dia para o outro notam-se bem


----------



## N_Fig (26 Jul 2019 às 19:14)

F_R disse:


> os ultimos dias foram assim por aqui
> 
> Terça   23    Min  19°C        Max  39,7°C
> Quarta 24   Min   20,2°C     Max   37°C
> ...


Como tiveste uma mínima de 25 ºC ontem e uma máxima de 23 ºC hoje?


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jul 2019 às 22:59)

*Le Tour de France arrêté par la grêle à la 19e étape*

LeHuffPost


----------



## remember (26 Jul 2019 às 23:26)

N_Fig disse:


> Como tiveste uma mínima de 25 ºC ontem e uma máxima de 23 ºC hoje?



Pode ter tido mínima antes da meia noite de dia 25, continuando a descer na madrugada de 26, atingindo a mínima do dia durante a madrugada ou até mesmo antes da meia noite do dia 26, dada a pequena amplitude térmica.


----------



## N_Fig (26 Jul 2019 às 23:35)

remember disse:


> Pode ter tido mínima antes da meia noite de dia 25, continuando a descer na madrugada de 26, atingindo a mínima do dia durante a madrugada ou até mesmo antes da meia noite do dia 26, dada a pequena amplitude térmica.


Mas nesse caso a máxima de hoje teria sido atingida à meia-noite e seria igual ou pelo menos muito próxima à mínima do dia anterior


----------



## remember (26 Jul 2019 às 23:39)

N_Fig disse:


> Mas nesse caso a máxima de hoje teria sido atingida à meia-noite e seria igual ou pelo menos muito próxima à mínima do dia anterior



Porquê?
Supondo: 19.1º C às 6:50
23.1º C às 13:30
18º C actuais

Neste caso a mínima de hoje seria a temperatura actual!


----------



## N_Fig (26 Jul 2019 às 23:47)

remember disse:


> Porquê?
> Supondo: 19.1º C às 6:50
> 23.1º C às 13:30
> 18º C actuais
> ...


Mas para a mínima de ontem ser 25,1ºC às 23:59, teriam que estar 25,1ºC ou lá perto às 00:00 de hoje, e seria essa a máxima


----------



## remember (26 Jul 2019 às 23:50)

N_Fig disse:


> Mas para a mínima de ontem ser 25,1ºC às 23:59, teriam que estar 25,1ºC ou lá perto às 00:00 de hoje, e seria essa a máxima



Retiro o que disse, visto desse prisma, agora depende da temperatura às 0h do dia 26!


----------



## rozzo (27 Jul 2019 às 01:07)

Frequentemente considera-se a mínima da madrugada como a mínima do dia. Não sendo a mínima do dia "legal" em termos absolutos em muitos casos, é muitas vezes assim apresentada como forma de preservar os registos mínimos de cada madrugada, que seriam assim perdidos com mínimas absolutas atingidas já depois da máxima se ter dado. Aliás, antigamente, só com termómetros de min/max, sem estações automáticas, era frequente registar-se os valores entre as 9utc de um dia e outro, precisamente para esse efeito. 

Em registos simples só com listas de min/max até faz sentido. Repare-se no seguinte exemplo hipotético: 

Sequência de dias de sol com ciclo diurno normal, mas cada dia mais frio que o anterior 3 graus. É muito mais perceptível e representativo do que se passou em cada madrugada e tarde a seguinte lista:
Dia 1: 6/13
Dia 2: 3/10
Dia 3: 0/7
Dia 4: - 3/4

Do que uma lista focada nas 24h "legais" do dia, em que a mínima de cada dia não representava a mínima dessa madrugada, mas uma mínima algo "artificial", apenas o valor das 23:59, sendo batida logo no minuto seguinte, e portanto sem representar nada em concreto. Ao invés da mínima da madrugada, que é de facto a mínima desse ciclo diurno solar. 

São dois critérios distintos, mas ambos razoáveis, dependendo da utilização. Certamente os valores apresentados no post referido são nesse formato de min/max de cada madrugada/tarde, não sendo portanto um erro, mas sim um critério.


----------



## F_R (27 Jul 2019 às 09:21)

N_Fig disse:


> Como tiveste uma mínima de 25 ºC ontem e uma máxima de 23 ºC hoje?


pelo que tive a ver eles metem a minima da noite, as 0 horas de dia 26 tavam 23°C eles deixaram os 25 por ser da noite anterior


----------



## N_Fig (27 Jul 2019 às 13:44)

rozzo disse:


> Frequentemente considera-se a mínima da madrugada como a mínima do dia. Não sendo a mínima do dia "legal" em termos absolutos em muitos casos, é muitas vezes assim apresentada como forma de preservar os registos mínimos de cada madrugada, que seriam assim perdidos com mínimas absolutas atingidas já depois da máxima se ter dado. Aliás, antigamente, só com termómetros de min/max, sem estações automáticas, era frequente registar-se os valores entre as 9utc de um dia e outro, precisamente para esse efeito.
> 
> Em registos simples só com listas de min/max até faz sentido. Repare-se no seguinte exemplo hipotético:
> 
> ...


Não, o que era feito com registos das 9 h às 9 h é que mudava apenas o período de 24 h, em vez de ser das 0 h às 0 h. Por exemplo, em 29 de janeiro de 2006, quando nevou em Lisboa, foram registados valores muito baixos enquanto nevou, depois das 9 h (nevou à tarde), e portanto passaram para o "dia climatológico 30" - mas não foram perdidas, as mínimas de dia 30 foram esses valores, não os valores mais altos registados na madrugada de 29 para 30, só mudaram de dia. Nem sequer foi um pormenor, Lisboa atingiu os 0,5 ºC nesse evento, não só o valor mais baixo do dia, mas também do mês e até do ano, e um dos mais baixos do século, que seria "apagado" com essa lógica de "só devem contar as máximas à tarde e as mínimas de madrugada". O período apenas era das 9 h às 9 h porque era a essa hora que os meteorologistas vinham trabalhar e anotavam os valores dos termómetros de máximas e mínimas e dos pluviómetros nesse momento.



F_R disse:


> pelo que tive a ver eles metem a minima da noite, as 0 horas de dia 26 tavam 23°C eles deixaram os 25 por ser da noite anterior



Entendo, mas como referi esse método pode levar à perda de valores extremos importantes


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jul 2019 às 14:20)

Lago Bled, no perímetro do Parque Nacional de Triglav

Cerca de 22°C pela manhã com neblinas, sol e quase 31°C até às 13h locais e agora está uma célula enorme em direção para cá, que se desenvolveu em menos de 1h.


----------



## hurricane (27 Jul 2019 às 14:27)

Aqui por Bruxelas depois da intensa vaga de calor tem chovido continuamente desde as 11 da manha! Sempre a chover bem e com temperaturas finalmente mais baixas.


----------



## F_R (27 Jul 2019 às 16:32)

N_Fig disse:


> Não, o que era feito com registos das 9 h às 9 h é que mudava apenas o período de 24 h, em vez de ser das 0 h às 0 h. Por exemplo, em 29 de janeiro de 2006, quando nevou em Lisboa, foram registados valores muito baixos enquanto nevou, depois das 9 h (nevou à tarde), e portanto passaram para o "dia climatológico 30" - mas não foram perdidas, as mínimas de dia 30 foram esses valores, não os valores mais altos registados na madrugada de 29 para 30, só mudaram de dia. Nem sequer foi um pormenor, Lisboa atingiu os 0,5 ºC nesse evento, não só o valor mais baixo do dia, mas também do mês e até do ano, e um dos mais baixos do século, que seria "apagado" com essa lógica de "só devem contar as máximas à tarde e as mínimas de madrugada". O período apenas era das 9 h às 9 h porque era a essa hora que os meteorologistas vinham trabalhar e anotavam os valores dos termómetros de máximas e mínimas e dos pluviómetros nesse momento.
> 
> 
> 
> Entendo, mas como referi esse método pode levar à perda de valores extremos importantes


a estação não é minha, apenas fica perto

os valores ficam la todos

https://www.infoclimat.fr/observati...let/2019/la-chapelle-saint-florent/000HR.html


----------



## Tonton (27 Jul 2019 às 22:03)

*Calor intenso atinge países nórdicos*


As autoridades advertiram para o risco de escassez de água em agosto em várias regiões. Foram emitidos alertas de calor na Suécia, Noruega e Finlândia.


Os países nórdicos registam temperaturas muito elevadas, numa altura em que o calor intenso que tem atingido a Europa se desloca para norte, dando origem em algumas zonas a "noites tropicais", anunciou o Instituto Meteorológico sueco este sábado.

*Na Suécia, o calor extremo tem-se feito sentir mesmo no norte do país.*

*A pequena cidade de Markusvinsa (norte) foi atingida por um recorde de 34,8 graus Celsius, a temperatura mais elevada verificada este ano na Suécia. "Trata-se da temperatura mais alta no norte desde 1945 e a terceira mais elevada que registámos"*, declarou à AFP o meteorologista Jon Jorpeland.

No início da semana, houve, em vários locais da Suécia, "noites tropicais", em que a temperatura noturna não fica abaixo de 20°C.

De acordo com Jon Jorpeland, as temperaturas não foram extremas no sul da Suécia, onde durante alguns dias por ano atingem os 30 graus, apesar de agora estarem acima da média.

*Mas as autoridades advertiram para o risco de escassez de água em agosto em várias regiões.*

A vaga de calor também se fez sentir na Noruega, onde os serviços de meteorologia registaram "noites tropicais" em 20 locais diferentes do sul do país.

*Foram emitidos alertas de calor na Suécia, Noruega e Finlândia.*

A Organização Meteorológica Mundial prevê que os fluxos atmosféricos transportem o calor da Europa para a Gronelândia, "o que terá por efeito um aumento da temperatura e um derretimento acelerado" dos glaciares.


https://www.tsf.pt/mundo/interior/calor-intenso-atinge-paises-nordicos-11157061.html


----------



## irpsit (28 Jul 2019 às 18:54)

E nao e so na Suecia que o calor chegou. Tambem chega agora a Islandia, onde as temperaturas esta tarde registaram 26C. Proximo do recorde absoluto de 30.5C. Amanha preve-se subida da temperatura e portanto podera chegar perto do recorde absoluto, ou ate bater este.

Na Suecia, registou-se 35C no norte do pais. O recorde do pais e de 38C, ja bastante antigo.

Outra vaga de calor: Na Gronelanda, estiveram 16C em Nuuk, e varias estacoes chegaram aos 15C.

Na Siberia, em Yakustk, muitos dias em Julho tem sido acima dos 30C (34C foi a temperatura mais alta este ano). A normal e de 24C, portanto esta vaga de calor e muito significativa. Embora o recorde e de 38C, a escala dos fogos florestais na Siberia e simplesmente extraordinaria.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jul 2019 às 21:08)

Muita trovoada, chuva torrencial e vento forte ao longo da madrugada, mantendo-se até meio da manhã. Entretanto só há cerca de 1h parou de chover desde o fim da tarde

Face aos últimos dias, está chuva, apesar de me ter estragado um pouco o fim de semana, soube melhor que água no deserto


----------



## Tonton (31 Jul 2019 às 00:13)

http://www.mherrera.org/temp.htm

Lista impressionante de recordes na Europa da vaga de calor da passada semana:


Bordeaux Airport (France) max. 41.2

Bordeaux City (France) max. 42.6

Angers (France) max. 41.1

Rennes (France) max. 40.1

Cognac (France) max. 40.3

Limoges Airport (France) max. 37.9

Cholet (France) max. 39.1

Nevers (France) max. 39.4

Dijon (France) max. 39.5

Vichy (France) max. 41.3

Metz (France) max. 39.7

Nancy (France) max. 40.1

Paris St Maur (France) max. 43.6

La Brosse (France) max. 42.9

Paris Montsouris (France) max. 42.6

Chablis (France) max. 42.6

Nemours (France) max. 42.5

Sens (France) max. 42.4

Bouy-sur-Orvin (France) max. 42.4

Paris Le Bourget (France) max. 42.1

Chatillon sur Seine (France) max. 42.1

Romorantin (France) max. 42

Bretigny (France) max. 42

Paris Orly (France) max. 41.9

Melun (France) max. 41.9

Cambrai (France) max. 41.8

Troyes (France) max. 41.8

Bourges (France) max. 41.7

Chateaudun (France) max. 41.7

Frignicourt (France) max. 41.7

Creil (France) max. 41.6

Beauvais (France) max. 41.6

Pontoise (France) max. 41.6

Auxerre (France) max. 41.6

Lille (France) max. 41.5

Chartes (France) max. 41.4

Chateauroux (France) max. 41.4

Paris Charles de Gaulle AP (France) max. 41.4

St Dizier (France) max. 41.4

Dunkerque (France) max. 41.3

Abbeville (France) max. 41.3

Rouen (France) max. 41.3

Orleans (France) max. 41.3

Juniville (France) max. 41.3

Le Mans (France) max. 41.1

Reims (France) max. 41.1

Cheverny (France) max. 41.1

Goderville (France) max. 41.1

Evreux (France) max. 40.9

Avord (France) max. 40.9

Tours (France) max. 40.8

Douai (France) max. 40.8

Toussus le Noble (France) max. 40.8

St Quentin (France) max. 40.7

Trappes (France) max. 40.6

Lisieux (France) max. 40.4

Villacoublay (France) max. 40.3

Sable sur Sarthe (France) max. 40.3

Dieppe (France) max. 40.1

L'Oudon (France) max. 40.1

Roville (France) max. 40

Sees (France) max. 39.9

Alencon (France) max. 39.8

Caen (France) max. 39.7

Deauville (France) max. 39.4

Erneville (France) max. 39.4

Le Touquet (France) max. 39.3

Strasbourg Airport (France) max. 38.9

Langres (France) max. 38.8

Chateau Chinon (France) max. 38.8

Cap de la Heve (France) max. 38.1

Pontarlier (France) max. 38

Boulogne (France) max. 36.4

Jersey Airport (Jersey,UK dependency) max. 36

Luxembourg Ville (Luxembourg) max. 39

Grevenmacher (Luxembourg) max. 40

Clemency (Luxembourg) max. 38.6

Steinsel (Luxembourg) max. 40.8 New national record high for Luxembourg

Eelde (Netherlands) max. 36.9

De Kooy (Netherlands) max. 34.8

Gilze Rijen (Netherlands) max. 40.7 New national record high for Netherlands

Eindhoven (Netherlands) max. 40.4

Woensdrecht (Netherlands) max. 40.2

Maastricht (Netherlands) max. 39.6

Twenthe (Netherlands) max. 40.2

Lelystad (Netherlands) max. 37.5

De Bilt (Netherlands) max. 37.5

Deleen (Netherlands) max. 39.7

Vlissingen (Netherlands) max. 37.3

Rotterdam (Netherlands) max. 37.2

Le Goeree (Netherlands) max. 36.3

Hoek van Holland (Netherlands) max. 38.9

Volkel (Netherlands) max. 40.1

Amsterdam (Netherlands) max. 36.4

Kleine Brogel (Belgium) max. 40.6

Begijnendijk (Belgium) max. 41.8 New national record high for Belgium

Liege (Belgium) max. 41

Beitem (Belgium) max. 40.7

Schaffen (Belgium) max. 40.4

Charleroi (Belgium) max. 40.4

Antwerpen (Belgium) max. 40.4

Chievres (Belgium) max. 40.4

Semmerzake (Belgium) max. 40.4

Bruxelles (Belgium) max. 40.2

Koksijde (Belgium) max. 40.2

Gent (Belgium) max. 40.1

Uccle (Belgium) max. 39.7

Spa (Belgium) max. 36.7

Elsennborn (Belgium) max. 36.2

Beauvechain (Belgium) max. 40.1

Saint Hubert (Belgium) max. 35.2

Florennes (Belgium) max. 39

Ostende (Belgium) max. 39.3

Saarbrucken (Germany) max. 40

Norderney (Germany) max. 35.4

Lingen (Germany) max. 42.6 New national record high for Germany (dubious)

Tonisvorst (Germany) max. 41.2 New national record high for Germany (recorded under standard conditions)

Duisburg (Germany) max. -19.6 41.2 New national record high for Germany (recorded under standard conditions)

Koln (Germany) max. 41.1

Bonn (Germany) max. 40.9

Kleve (Germany) max. 40.9

Dusseldorf (Germany) max. 40.7

Weilerswist-Lommersum (Germany) max. 40.6

Trier (Germany) max. 40.6

Bad Neuenhar (Germany) max. 40.4

Kahl (Germany) max. 40.4

Koblenz (Germany) max. 40.3

Frankfurt (Germany) max. 40.2

Wuppertal (Germany) max. 40.2

Neunkirchen (Germany) max. 40.2

Nauheim (Germany) max. 40.1

Munster (Germany) max. 40

Essen (Germany) max. 40

Schaafmheim (Germany) max. 40

Perl Nennig (Germany) max. 39.9

Heinsberg (Germany) max. 39.9

Offenbach (Germany) max. 39.9

Durkheim (Germany) max. 39.7

Olsdorf (Germany) max. 39.7

Kreuznach (Germany) max. 39.7

Geldern (Germany) max. 39.6

Dorpen (Germany) max. 39.6

Geisenheim (Germany) max. 39.4

Rheinstetten (Germany) max. 39.2

Alfhausen (Germany) max. 39.2

Mainz (Germany) max. 39.1

Kaiserslautern (Germany) max. 39.1

Ostheim (Germany) max. 39.1

Rahden (Germany) max. 39.1

Worms (Germany) max. 39

Ohlsback (Germany) max. 39

Diepholz (Germany) max. 39

Weiskirchen (Germany) max. 38.9

Montabaur (Germany) max. 38.6

Aachen (Germany) max. 38.6

Arnsberg (Germany) max. 38.5

Alzey (Germany) max. 38.4

Hilgenroth (Germany) max. 38.3

Berus (Germany) max. 38.2

Giessen (Germany) max. 38.2

Bamberg (Germany) max. 38.2

Waldems (Germany) max. 38.1

Baden (Germany) max. 38

Schotten (Germany) max. 38

Gottingen (Germany) max. 38

Ludenshcheid (Germany) max. 37.9

Lippsbringe (Germany) max. 37.9

Lennestadt (Germany) max. 37.9

Manderscheid (Germany) max. 37.8

Lautertal (Germany) max. 37.8

Burgwald (Germany) max. 37.8

Salzuflen (Germany) max. 37.8

Blankenrath (Germany) max. 37.7

Hersfeld (Germany) max. 37.7

Nienburg (Germany) max. 37.6

Friesoythe (Germany) max. 37.5

Tholey (Germany) max. 37.5

Asfeld (Germany) max. 37.3

Helmstedt (Germany) max. 37.3

Nurburg (Germany) max. 37.2

Worpswede (Germany) max. 37.2

Bevern (Germany) max. 37.2

Sandberg (Germany) max. 37.1

Harzburg (Germany) max. 37.1

Deuselbach (Germany) max. 37.1

Konstanz (Germany) max. 36.9

Kall-Sistig (Germany) max. 36.8

Eslohe (Germany) max. 36.7

Pirmasens (Germany) max. 36.6

Simmern (Germany) max. 36.5

Marienberg (Germany) max. 34.8

Fichtelberg (Germany) max. 34.5

Wernigerode (Germany) max. 33.9

Braunlage (Germany) max. 33.9

Kleiner Feldberg (Germany) max. 33.4

Wasserkuppe (Germany) max. 33

Kahler Asten (Germany) max. 31.9

Schmucke (Germany) max. 31.6

Brocken (Germany) max. 29.7

Sion (Switzerland) max. 38

Neuchatel (Switzerland) max. 37.9

Moleson (Switzerland) max. 26.4

Scuol (Switzerland) max. 33.8

Cambridge (United Kingdom) max. 38.7 New national record high for United Kingdom

Oxford (United Kingdom) max. 36.5

Benson (United Kingdom) max. 37

Nottingham (United Kingdom) max. 36.1

Wittering (United Kingdom) max. 36.7

Rothamsted (United Kingdom) max. 36.6

Marham (United Kingdom) max. 36.5

Cranwell (United Kingdom) max. 36.3

Holbeach (United Kingdom) max. 36.1

Langdon Bay (United Kingdom) max. 35.9

Manston (United Kingdom) max. 35.5

Scampton (United Kingdom) max. 35.1

Waddington (United Kingdom) max. 35.1

Herstmonceaux (United Kingdom) max. 35

Linton On Ouse (United Kingdom) max. 34.8

Leeming (United Kingdom) max. 34.5

Edinburgh (United Kingdom) max. 31.6

Sauda (Norway) max. 34.6

Bergen (Norway) max. 33.4

Namsskogan (Norway) max. 34.4

Haugesund (Norway) max. 31.2

Slatteroy (Norway) max. 30.9

Sogndal (Norway) max. 30

Laksfors (Norway) max. 35.6

Namsos (Norway) max. 33.9

Mo I Rana (Norway) max. 33

Bronnoysund (Norway) max. 32.1

Sandnessjoen (Norway) max. 31.8

Bodo (Norway) max. 30.7

Takle (Norway) max. 30.5

Ullensvang (Norway) max. 33.5

Orland (Norway) max. 32.4

Sognefjell (Norway) max. 21.1

Vidsel (Sweden) max. 33.6

Overkalix-Svartbyn (Sweden) max. 34.3

Junsele (Sweden) max. 32.7

Alvsbyn (Sweden) max. 34.2

Haparanda (Sweden) max. 33.6

Kvikkjokk (Sweden) max. 33.1

Gunnarn (Sweden) max. 33

Nattavaara (Sweden) max. 32.3

Norsjo (Sweden) max. 32.2

Vilhemina (Sweden) max. 31.2

Pello (Finland) max. 32

Helsinky (Finland) max. 33.2

Helsinky Malmi (Finland) max. 33.2

Helsinky Kumpula (Finland) max. 33.1

Salo (Finland) max. 33.2

Yltoinen (Finland) max. 33.2

Porvoo (Finland) max. 33.7

Kokemaki (Finland) max. 33

Jomala (Finland) max. 31.6

Lohja (Finland) max. 31.7


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Ago 2019 às 21:16)

*Tornado no Luxemburgo*:



*Tornado em Amsterdão*


----------



## Gerofil (22 Ago 2019 às 01:51)

*Alicante vive el día más lluvioso desde mediados del siglo XIX*
Vaya Noticias


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Ago 2019 às 07:46)

Gerofil disse:


> *Alicante vive el día más lluvioso desde mediados del siglo XIX*
> Vaya Noticias


Isso já estava previsto nos modelos, mas parece que a AEMET "subestimou" a previsão, não lançando nenhum aviso nem avisando os veraneantes, que são aos milhões naquela região. 





Já Portugal não terá chuva nos próximos 15 dias. *Todos os eventos de convecção* foram desviados para o Interior de Espanha (Castela-Mancha, Castela e Leão, Aragão...), nas últimas saídas dos modelos. Que tristeza de verão ao nível das trovoadas!


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Ago 2019 às 13:15)

*Precipitación acumulada
*

Pego Alacant/Alicante 136.2
Rojales Alacant/Alicante 123.8
Alicante/Alacant Alacant/Alicante 86.8
Santa Eulalia del Campo Teruel 39.2
Elche/Elx Alacant/Alicante 33.6
El Pedregal Guadalajara 28.2
Rivilla de Barajas Ávila 24.6
Motilla del Palancar Cuenca 24.4
Bello Teruel 24.0
Morella Castelló/Castellón 21.2


----------



## Pek (22 Ago 2019 às 14:02)

Gerofil disse:


> *Alicante vive el día más lluvioso desde mediados del siglo XIX*
> Vaya Noticias



O mais chuvoso na estação da AEMET da cidade de Alicante durante os meses de verão (junho, julho e agosto). 

Mais dados:


----------



## Pek (22 Ago 2019 às 15:06)




----------



## Pek (26 Ago 2019 às 17:49)

Comunidade de Madrid:


----------



## Pek (26 Ago 2019 às 19:01)

Arganda del Rey (Madrid)


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Ago 2019 às 20:51)

Que horror, só de ver, até fico de boca aberta, tal, não é a velocidade e a força da água.


----------



## Pek (26 Ago 2019 às 21:15)

Campillos (Málaga)


----------



## Pek (26 Ago 2019 às 21:31)




----------



## joralentejano (26 Ago 2019 às 22:05)

Impressionante...


----------



## Pek (27 Ago 2019 às 09:24)

Sistema Convectivo de Mesoescala agora nas Pitiusas. Mais de 13.000 descargas eléctricas em pouco tempo


----------



## Pek (27 Ago 2019 às 09:41)

Outro vídeo impressionante de um dos tornados de ontem (música não tanto )


E uma imagem de parte dos danos




Fonte: Málaga Hoy

P.S.: Imagens da supercélula tornádica que gerou três tornados naquela área


----------



## Pek (27 Ago 2019 às 12:25)

Duplo SCM nas Ilhas Baleares agora


----------



## MSantos (27 Ago 2019 às 15:06)

Muita convecção sobre a Ibéria nas ultimas 48h!


----------



## efcm (27 Ago 2019 às 16:33)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> (...)
> Já Portugal não terá chuva nos próximos 15 dias. *Todos os eventos de convecção* foram desviados para o Interior de Espanha (Castela-Mancha, Castela e Leão, Aragão...), nas últimas saídas dos modelos. Que tristeza de verão ao nível das trovoadas!



Charneca e eis que 3 dias depois a Covilhã e Viseu com mais de 60 mm e inundações por vários locais.

Quanto a trovoadas nem vou dizer nada.


----------



## Pek (27 Ago 2019 às 18:57)

Algumas fotos de hoje desde a minha casa

- Tuba:
































- Arcus e boca de baleia associada:


----------



## Pek (27 Ago 2019 às 19:25)

Hoje em Baleares... Superando o duplo SCM e tocando o CCM


----------



## Pek (27 Ago 2019 às 19:28)

Santanyí (Maiorca)


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Ago 2019 às 21:00)

efcm disse:


> Charneca e eis que 3 dias depois a Covilhã e Viseu com mais de 60 mm e inundações por vários locais.
> 
> Quanto a trovoadas nem vou dizer nada.


Mas isso era na quinta. Assim do nada, apareceu a previsão das trovoadas, como já é costume neste tipo de eventos.


----------



## Pek (31 Ago 2019 às 15:55)

_Cumulonimbus capillatus incus_ hoje desde a minha casa (Llucmaçanes, Menorca)
















P.S.: via WhatsApp


----------



## Pek (7 Set 2019 às 15:39)




----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Set 2019 às 17:13)

Esta semana, vai ser um festival na costa este de Espanha, hoje a província da Catalunha está em aviso vermelho para chuva e laranja para trovoadas. 

http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/20190909104431_p52tesp1.pdf


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (9 Set 2019 às 21:40)

Vai ser uma semana a bomba por essa hora com possibilidade de precipitações muito fortes, em especial entre quarta e sexta!!


----------



## Pek (10 Set 2019 às 00:30)

Arenys de Mar (Barcelona) agora mesmo



P. S.: Barcelona cidade


----------



## Pek (10 Set 2019 às 15:44)

Minha cidade:

Capdepera (Maiorca)

Collado Jermoso (Leão)

P. S.: Maiorca agora mesmo


----------



## Pek (10 Set 2019 às 17:52)

Collado Jermoso (Leão)


----------



## Pek (10 Set 2019 às 19:59)

Desde dentro da minha casa com tudo fechado. Uma grande lagoa ao fundo:


P.S.: Agora mesmo


----------



## Pek (10 Set 2019 às 21:05)

Minha cidade


----------



## Pek (11 Set 2019 às 02:37)

P. S.: Finalmente, após a tentativa de algumas horas atrás, o medicane não acabou se formando. O cisalhamento impediu.


----------



## Pek (11 Set 2019 às 12:29)

Camiões no ferry que unia Barcelona e Menorca em serviço regular esta madrugada. Viagem de prazer inesquecível...
















Fonte: Menorca.info


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Set 2019 às 12:52)

Menorca


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Set 2019 às 17:16)

Precipitação acumulada (dia 10/09) segundo a AEMET

*Precipitación acumulada
*
Escorca, Lluc Illes Balears 157.4mm
Escorca, Son Torrella Illes Balears 127.0mm
Alto Campoo Cantabria 123.3mm
Pollença Illes Balears 107.8mm
Amieva, Panizales Asturias 106.4mm
Los Tojos, Bárcena Mayor Cantabria 84.4mm
Camaleño, Fuente De Cantabria 83.6mm
Ramales de la Victoria Cantabria 83.2mm
Tresviso Cantabria 75.6mm
Port de Pollença Illes Balears 74.0mm


----------



## Pek (11 Set 2019 às 19:35)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Precipitação acumulada (dia 10/09) segundo a AEMET
> 
> *Precipitación acumulada
> *
> ...



Em Maiorca em 24 horas e na rede da AEMET: Son Torrella 215 mm e Lluc 184 mm. 

Em Menorca 106 mm na cidade de Maó (151 mm em alguma estação amadora)


----------



## Pek (11 Set 2019 às 20:02)

E o que é esperado no sudeste ibérico... 


Nível de aviso vermelho:


----------



## Pek (11 Set 2019 às 21:09)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Menorca



O vídeo é absolutamente espectacular, mas não é em Menorca, é a baía de Palma na ilha vizinha de Maiorca. Ontem tiveram várias trombas de água simultâneas por lá. Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Set 2019 às 21:42)

Pek disse:


> O vídeo é absolutamente espectacular, mas não é em Menorca, é a baía de Palma na ilha vizinha de Maiorca. Ontem tiveram várias trombas de água simultâneas por lá. Obrigado pela partilha!


Obrigado Pek, fui induzido em erro pela rede social  Mas assim já sabemos onde realmente foi filmado este vídeo que tem tanto de maravilhoso, como de aterrador 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (12 Set 2019 às 09:12)

Cerca de *400 mm* hoje (10 horas) em algumas estações da rede AVAMET no sul de Valência e norte de Alicante:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Set 2019 às 09:30)

Pek disse:


> Cerca de *400 mm* hoje (10 horas) em algumas estações da rede AVAMET no sul de Valência e norte de Alicante:


 Já existe registo oficial de alguma vítima mortal desde o início do evento Pek?! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (12 Set 2019 às 10:01)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Já existe registo oficial de alguma vítima mortal desde o início do evento Pek?!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Oficialmente ainda não. Sim existem despejos e evacuações em alguns locais.


----------



## Pek (12 Set 2019 às 10:18)

E outro


----------



## MSantos (12 Set 2019 às 10:44)

São sempre impressionantes estas chuvadas torrenciais no Levante Espanhol! 

Nós por cá no máximo vamos ter umas migalhas no fim-de-semana, mas também dispenso bem os 400mm em 24h...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Set 2019 às 11:02)

Pek disse:


> Oficialmente ainda não. Sim existem despejos e evacuações em alguns locais.



Obrigado, no meio de tanta devastação , a vida humana é o mais importante de tudo!


----------



## Pek (12 Set 2019 às 12:44)

Orihuela (Alicante)


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Set 2019 às 12:47)

Já 399mm nesta estação em Orihuela...

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ICOMUNID11

Rain rates acima de 700mm/h.


----------



## Pek (12 Set 2019 às 13:02)

200 mm em 2 horas em Orihuela


----------



## Pek (12 Set 2019 às 13:10)

Primeiras mortes confirmadas


----------



## joralentejano (12 Set 2019 às 23:38)




----------



## Pek (13 Set 2019 às 01:31)

Sistema Convectivo de Mesoescala (SCM) de dentro. Vídeos que uns amigos me mandam de La Manga del Mar Menor (Murcia)



P.S.1: Cascatas no Cabo de Santa Pola (Alicante)



P.S.2: Complexo Convectivo de Mesoescala (CCM) nas Ilhas Baleares. Já ouço trovões e vejo o resplendor desde a minha casa.


----------



## Toby (13 Set 2019 às 06:06)

SpiderVV disse:


> Já 399mm nesta estação em Orihuela...
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ICOMUNID11
> 
> Rain rates acima de 700mm/h.



Erro!


----------



## efcm (13 Set 2019 às 09:03)

Essa zona tem alguma barragem grande?

Gostava de ver que efeitos uma tempestade dessas faz no nível de água armazenada.


----------



## Pek (13 Set 2019 às 10:01)

Dados de precipitação de ontem:

*
Rede AVAMET*







*Rede AEMET
*
- Comunidade Valenciana (dados parciais)



- Múrcia (noite e madrugada)


*146,4* mm em 1 hora e *32* mm em 10 minutos.


----------



## Pek (13 Set 2019 às 10:13)

efcm disse:


> Essa zona tem alguma barragem grande?
> 
> Gostava de ver que efeitos uma tempestade dessas faz no nível de água armazenada.



Estes não são muito grandes, mas servem para ter uma ideia


Este é pequeno, mas aconteceu isto:


----------



## Pek (13 Set 2019 às 10:48)

Hoje



Após o CCM desta madrugada, outro SCM esta manhã em Maiorca. Entrada do sistema na baía de Palma:


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Set 2019 às 13:42)

*Chuvas torrenciais em Espanha fazem três mortos*

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/chuvas-torrenciais-em-espanha-fazem-tres-mortos

Curioso, como estas cut-off's ninguém lhe dá nome e são bem mais perigosas do que a maioria das depressões que dão nome.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Set 2019 às 13:52)

As depressões que levam nome geralmente têm génese no Atlântico e a organização que as nomeia penso que não o faz no Mediterrâneo. Mesmo o acordo de cooperação Aemet-IPMA-Meteofrance penso que só engloba depressões que tenham potencial de afetar os três.


----------



## efcm (13 Set 2019 às 14:00)

Pek

Onde se pode ter acesso a esses dados das barragens?


Pelo que percebo no gráfico a barragem passou de vazia, para o estado de transbordar num dia....


----------



## Pek (13 Set 2019 às 17:08)

efcm disse:


> Pek
> 
> Onde se pode ter acesso a esses dados das barragens?
> 
> ...



SAIH Júcar
SAIH Segura

Sim, algumas barragems de tamanho não muito grande passaram de praticamente vazias para completamente cheias.

A propósito, o barragem de Santomera (Múrcia) teve que abrir as comportas por causa do risco de quebra:


Evacuações em muitas áreas. Imagem de *antes* de abrir em Orihuela (Alicante):



SpiderVV disse:


> As depressões que levam nome geralmente têm génese no Atlântico e a organização que as nomeia penso que não o faz no Mediterrâneo. Mesmo o acordo de cooperação Aemet-IPMA-Meteofrance penso que só engloba depressões que tenham potencial de afetar os três.



No ano passado, foi nomeada a primeira tempestade formada completamente no Mediterrâneo, Adrián. Nasceu "na minha casa"  e criou muita destruição.


P.S.: Benferri (Alicante)


----------



## Pek (13 Set 2019 às 17:15)

Mais um SCM na Comunidade Valenciana e nas Pitiusas (Ibiza e Formentera)...


----------



## Pek (13 Set 2019 às 17:43)

Orihuela (Alicante)


----------



## Toby (13 Set 2019 às 17:47)

https://www.atlasdemurcia.com/index.php/secciones/12/las-inundaciones/


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Set 2019 às 18:40)

Olhem o monstro! 

https://www.skylinewebcams.com/en/webcam/espana/islas-baleares/ibiza/cala-vadella.html

https://www.skylinewebcams.com/en/webcam/espana/islas-baleares/ibiza/sant-antoni-de-portmany.html


----------



## Snifa (13 Set 2019 às 19:03)

Ruipedroo disse:


> https://www.skylinewebcams.com/en/webcam/espana/islas-baleares/ibiza/sant-antoni-de-portmany.html



Há pouco a chuva parecia quase nevoeiro de tão intensa e as descargas eléctricas são constantes:


----------



## Andre Barbosa (13 Set 2019 às 20:09)

Estou em Palma de Maiorca. 
Hoje de manhã assisti a uma bela trovoada, e agora estou a olhar para o sentido de Ibiza e está um festival autêntico de relâmpagos. Já constantes há mais de 1 hora, sem pausa de 3 segundos. Incrível mesmo.


----------



## Pek (13 Set 2019 às 20:34)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Olhem o monstro!
> 
> https://www.skylinewebcams.com/en/webcam/espana/islas-baleares/ibiza/cala-vadella.html
> 
> https://www.skylinewebcams.com/en/webcam/espana/islas-baleares/ibiza/sant-antoni-de-portmany.html





Snifa disse:


> Há pouco a chuva parecia quase nevoeiro de tão intensa e as descargas eléctricas são constantes:




Dois vídeos que um dos meus melhores amigos da Universidade me enviou ontem de La Manga (Múrcia) com um SCM sobre a sua cabeça. A estação da AEMET localizada ao lado do local de gravação registrou 314 mm em poucas horas, 146,4 mm em 1 hora e 32 mm em 10 minutos. Milhares e milhares de descargas eléctricas:






Toby disse:


> https://www.atlasdemurcia.com/index.php/secciones/12/las-inundaciones/



Muito interessante!. Faltam algumas dos últimos 15 anos: 2009, 2010, 2012, 2016 e 2019. Das últimas três, há informação no fórum.

Mais informação das inundações em Múrcia:
https://www.chsegura.es/chs/informaciongeneral/elorganismo/unpocodehistoria/riadas.html


----------



## Pek (13 Set 2019 às 20:38)

Quinta fatalidade:


----------



## Pek (13 Set 2019 às 20:43)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Estou em Palma de Maiorca.
> Hoje de manhã assisti a uma bela trovoada, e agora estou a olhar para o sentido de Ibiza e está um festival autêntico de relâmpagos. Já constantes há mais de 1 hora, sem pausa de 3 segundos. Incrível mesmo.



Voo Madrid-Palma agora


----------



## Andre Barbosa (13 Set 2019 às 21:53)

Continua a trovoada constante, já lá vão mais de 3 horas consecutivas. 
Impressionante, não há paragem de 5 segundos. É sempre a bombar.


----------



## Pek (14 Set 2019 às 01:59)

SCM sobre Menorca agora mesmo


----------



## Pek (14 Set 2019 às 03:07)

Vídeo em intervalos da chegada do SCM à minha casa. Vento intenso que moveu minimamente a câmera, mesmo com um tripé . A aplicação do Twitter faz o resto e destrói toda a qualidade de alta definição 



Linha convectiva distante anterior e início da aproximação do SCM


----------



## Snifa (14 Set 2019 às 11:51)

Mais algumas imagens impressionantes de Espanha:



















































https://www.jn.pt/mundo/galerias/in...u-morte-e-destruicao-em-espanha-11299105.html


----------



## Pek (14 Set 2019 às 17:07)

Sexta fatalidade


----------



## Pek (14 Set 2019 às 17:27)

Parece que _Severe Weather Europe_ gostou do meu vídeo


----------



## Pek (14 Set 2019 às 17:32)

Estrada, sim, estrada , no _Bajo Segura_ (Alicante)

Almoradí (Alicante)

Orihuela (Alicante)

Alhaurín el Grande (Málaga)

Los Alcázares e Campo de Cartagena (Múrcia)


----------



## Pek (14 Set 2019 às 17:43)

Ainda mais brutal, Almoradí (Alicante)...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Set 2019 às 19:12)

Para além dos milhares de malefícios que esta tempestade trouxe, houve também bastantes benefícios ao nível da natureza. 

Estas chuvas torrenciais são fundamentais para o clima do Mediterrâneo. Se não fossem essas chuvas, o Levante tornar-se-ia uma espécie de Saara, já que as frentes do Atlântico dissipam-se nas montanhas antes de chegarem a Alicante, Cartagena, Múrcia, Almería...
Este ano até está a ser um pouco anormal: até agora ocorreram 3 eventos de gota fria, inclusive 1 na primavera (algo pouco habitual). Os episódios de gota fria renovam as camadas superficiais do solo, tornando-o numa espécie de argila, ideal para o crescimento súbito de ervas e de flores. É quase como se fosse a primavera, só que muitas vezes no outono.  A bonança após a tempestade é o período perfeito para a reprodução de diversas espécies de insetos e mamíferos. 

Contudo, o período fértil dura pouco, e depois ocorrem períodos incrivelmente longos sem chuva (meses, ou até anos), algo a que nós estamos pouco habituados.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Set 2019 às 16:57)




----------



## Afgdr (16 Set 2019 às 03:23)

Ficam aqui 2 vídeos impressionantes do mau tempo que assolou algumas regiões do Interior peninsular em Espanha, ontem, dia 15.


Município de Toledo, Comunidade Autónoma de Castilla-La Mancha


Notícia: https://www.eldigitalcastillalamanc...-ha-inundado-varias-zonas-de-Mora-Toledo.html



Município de Arganda del Rey, Comunidade Autónoma de Madrid


Notícia: https://www.diarioderivas.es/argand...9LPbOiUmA4at_IwLQ4-DxGjMMsF2SIzEkQmHr1AJNeXKI


----------



## MSantos (16 Set 2019 às 11:53)

Afgdr disse:


> Ficam aqui 2 vídeos impressionantes do mau tempo que assolou algumas regiões do Interior peninsular em Espanha, ontem, dia 15.
> 
> 
> Município de Toledo, Comunidade Autónoma de Castilla-La Mancha
> ...



Impressionante!


----------



## Andre Barbosa (16 Set 2019 às 13:37)

Assim que chegar das férias irei publicar aqui um pequeno vídeo de alguma da intensa trovoada que apanhei em Palma.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Set 2019 às 23:10)

Até dizem The Walking Dead no inicio porque realmente os carros assim, fazem lembrar algumas imagens da série. 
Fora de brincadeiras, a destruição que isto causou foi/é impressionante!!


----------



## Serrano (22 Set 2019 às 21:49)

Dia com muito sol em Varsóvia, onde o termómetro chegou a marcar 21°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## irpsit (30 Set 2019 às 20:58)

Aqui no norte da Escocia, estou curioso por saber se o Lorenzo vai fazer-nos uma visita ou nao. Ja houve uns restos de tempestades tropicais que vieram ca parar nas ultimas semanas, mas tudo muito fraco.

Por aqui tempo fresco e de aguaceiros. O primeiro dia verdadeiramente outonal, com uma noite que vai ser fria.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Out 2019 às 16:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Out 2019 às 23:17)




----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Out 2019 às 21:50)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Bem, que sequência de Fibonnaci quase perfeita... matemática e natureza sempre lado a lado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Out 2019 às 23:57)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Bem, que sequência de Fibonnaci quase perfeita... matemática e natureza sempre lado a lado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2019 às 20:35)

*Brutal depressão prevista de 945mb para o Atlântico norte...*


----------



## F_R (14 Out 2019 às 16:21)

que trovoada que passou na zona de Nantes por voltas da 15 horas,

ficou de noite durante uns 15 minutos chuva e vento super forte

trabalho numa estufa de vidro e foram as dezenas os vidros partidos, arvores caidas pelo caminho.

aqui onde moro deve ter sido mais fraco, pois não ha arvores partidas. a minha estação não responde tenho de ir ver o que se passou, mas ficamos sem electricidade umas horas o que é muito raro por aqui

na estação do aeroporto de Nantes a temperatura desceu dos 18.5°C as 14 para os 14°C as 15 e 16mm nessa hora


----------



## F_R (14 Out 2019 às 16:25)

foto em Rezé , sul de Nantes por essa altura


----------



## F_R (14 Out 2019 às 18:55)

le Cellier uma aldeia a menos de 10km de minha casa em linha recta tiveram de evacuar quase 150 estudantes de uma escola, tive a ver umas noticias e falam de um tornado de franca intensidade

https://www.ouest-france.fr/pays-de...-ecoliers-de-saint-jean-bosco-evacues-6564316


----------



## Pek (20 Out 2019 às 10:48)

La Raya (1520 m, Astúrias)


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Out 2019 às 20:44)

Aviso da AEMET devido à previsão de chuvas torrenciais principalmente para a Catalunha entre amanhã e 5º feira:

http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/20191020142147_p52tesp1.pdf


----------



## hurricane (21 Out 2019 às 13:21)

Ambos os modelos parecem apontar para uma vaga Siberiana em Novembro para a Europa Central! Veremos se acontece! Ja tenho saudades do frio!


----------



## Pek (21 Out 2019 às 18:35)

Collado Jermoso hoje (Picos de Europa)

Brañavieja ontem (Cantábria)

Torrevieja (Alicante)

Outono em Ordesa (Huesca)


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Out 2019 às 20:11)

Neve a 30 km de Portugal!!! 
http://www.crtvg.es/tvg/a-carta/chega-a-neve-a-manzaneda-420065

Isto fica aqui...
42,2590906, -7,3001572

...mas quem me dera que fosse aqui:
41,9547180, -6,7908359



No entanto, reparem na primeira conversa da entrevistadora. Ela própria diz que nos últimos anos tem havido menos neve, algo que as televisões portuguesas nunca dizem. 
Parece que nós, aqui no fórum, não somos os únicos a reparar nisso.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Out 2019 às 22:59)

Nas Ilhas Baleares, em Palma de Maiorca já leva com quase 40 mm na estação do Aeroporto.


----------



## Pek (22 Out 2019 às 03:43)

Tentativa de Complexo Convectivo de Mesoescala (CCM) nas ilhas Baleares orientais ou Gimnésias (Menorca e Maiorca principalmente) esta noite. Temperatura de topos de nuvens de *-75 ºC. *Duração ligeiramente inferior a 6 horas (critério mínimo). Os demais critérios (superfície e excentricidade) os cumpriu. Poderíamos falar de CCM, mas estritamente seria uma tentativa, ou um SCM gigantesco até quase o limite de duração para se tornar um CCM.






Animação







Uma captura desde a minha casa no momento em que se aproximava. Ainda estava longe.


----------



## Pek (22 Out 2019 às 14:05)

Aproximação de um tornado a Cala Gració (Sant Antoni de Portmany, Ibiza)


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Out 2019 às 15:28)




----------



## Pek (22 Out 2019 às 16:35)

Mais imagens dos tornados de hoje em Ibiza e zona de passagem na estrada que une Sant Antoni de Portmany e Sant Mateu d'Albarca


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Out 2019 às 17:23)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


_Italy – Flash Floods and Landslides After 250mm of Rain in 12 Hours_

_22 October, 2019 by FloodList News_

_Italy’s fire department, Vigili del Fuoco, said they carried out 900 operations across the north in response to the severe weather, including 226 in the province of Milan, 220 in Alessandria, 110 in Pavia, 110 in Lodi and 110 in Genoa. Rail and road traffic has been severely disrupted across the 3 regions. Many schools are also closed in Liguria and Piedmont. The province of Alessandria in Piedmont is among the worst hit areas. Piedmont Regional Agency for Environmental Protection (ARPA) reported that on 22 October, 2019 as much as 253mm of rain fell in 12 hours in Casaleggio Boiro. The Bormida river in Alessandria jumped from 1.2 metres on 20 October to around 7.5 metres on 22 October, above the danger mark of 7 metres. The Orba river in Casal Cermelli has also exceeded the danger mark 4.5m, reaching 5.78 metres on 22 October. Italy’s Department of Civil Protection said that around 130 people have been evacuated in the Alessandria area.





_


----------



## Pek (22 Out 2019 às 20:59)

Brutal. Mais de 100.000 km2 de topos de nuvens abaixo dos -60 ºC:






Em preto abaixo de -70 ° C







P.S.: Debaixo tudo isso...


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Out 2019 às 22:15)




----------



## Pek (23 Out 2019 às 00:36)

Quatro pessoas desaparecidas na província de Tarragona


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Out 2019 às 02:02)

Precipitação já significativa em algumas estações sendo que são as primeiras horas do dia ainda:

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ITARADEL6
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IBRODADE4
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IBPRUIT2


----------



## Pek (23 Out 2019 às 12:57)

Imagem invernal da webcam de Collado Jermoso (Maciço Central dos Picos de Europa, Leão).


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Out 2019 às 13:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Out 2019 às 13:42)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Out 2019 às 18:35)

*Ele caiu 200 mm em menos de 6 horas no oeste de # Hérault hoje de manhã, o equivalente a 2 meses e meio de chuva (198mm no aeroporto # Béziers das 6h às 12h, 211mm da meia-noite à tarde) midi e 242mm em 24h, registros absolutos para a estação)
O eixo das chuvas é deslocado para o leste.*


----------



## Pek (23 Out 2019 às 19:39)

No nordeste da Península Ibérica temos em 24 horas na rede de Meteocat:








A estação de Prades (Tarragona) registou *190 mm *em 3 horas e meia.







Também tornados na província de Barcelona


No momento 1 morto e 5 desaparecidos (provavelmente falecidos) no episódio ibérico. Agora a preocupação nas Astúrias e Cantábria.


P.S.: Obviamente, para variar, tudo isto não foi mencionado em Severe Weather EU... É incrível.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Out 2019 às 20:06)

*8 mortos também no Egipto devido a chuvas torrenciais provocadas por um medicane...*


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Out 2019 às 20:21)

Agora na Itália...


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Out 2019 às 20:22)

"Efeitos da bolsa de ar frio em França!
Béziers (perto de Montpellier)"


----------



## Pek (24 Out 2019 às 09:24)

Manhã limpa pelos Pirenéus. Webcam do Aneto (3404 m, Pirenéus Aragoneses Orientais, província de Huesca). O rei vestindo belas galas.







Também imponente o Posets (3375 m, Pirenéus Aragoneses Centroorientais, província de Huesca).


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2019 às 12:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2019 às 15:06)

*Chuvas fortes provocam três mortos no sul de França*

O sul de França foi afetado por uma tempestade que matou três pessoas e deixou milhões de euros em estragos materiais. Mil pessoas foram retiradas de casa ou carros pelas autoridades.

Três pessoas morreram durante as inundações que atingiram esta quarta-feira o sul de França, confirmou o Ministério do Interior francês ao Le Parisien. Em Béziers, a região mais afetada pela tempestade de quarta-feira, caíram 310 litros de chuva por metro quadrado. Mais de dois mil agentes da Proteção Civil foram chamados a acudir a população. Mil pessoas foram retiradas de casa ou das estradas em Hérault. Só os bombeiros fizeram 130 resgates, 20 dos quais com recurso a helicópteros.
https://observador.pt/2019/10/24/chuvas-fortes-provocam-tres-mortos-no-sul-de-franca/


----------



## Pek (24 Out 2019 às 22:16)

Actualizaçao. Segundo cadáver encontrado:


Ainda restam 6 desaparecidos durante o episódio em Espanha, 4 na Catalunha e 2 em Maiorca. No caso de ser confirmado seu falecimento, infelizmente o mais provável, o número total de mortes (8) excederia o do episódio de há um mês no sudeste ibérico (7 fatalidades).

Algumas imagens:


Estado dos veículos (carros e camiões) de alguns dos desaparecidos.


----------



## Orion (24 Out 2019 às 22:35)

O resto aqui.


----------



## Pek (24 Out 2019 às 23:05)

Orion disse:


> O resto aqui.




Minha casa


----------



## Pek (25 Out 2019 às 14:26)

Montes Malditos (Pirenéus Aragoneses Orientais, província de Huesca) hoje:


*AEMET_Aragón*‏@AEMET_Aragon
La #Maladeta con el #Aneto hoy 25/10 Foto: Juan Diego Valdés.






15:14 - 25 oct. 2019


----------



## Pek (25 Out 2019 às 16:20)

Geminação outonal árctico-alpina, destacando no sul da Europa, de oeste a leste, Pirenéus, Alpes e Cáucaso. Não é por acaso que biomas, habitats e espécies de flora e fauna são partilhados. Mapa de anteontem (23/10/2019).


----------



## Pek (28 Out 2019 às 17:55)

Nova actualizaçao. Terceiro cadáver encontrado na Pobla de Mafumet (Tarragona). Não é nenhum dos desaparecidos conhecidos até agora, pelo que ainda restam 6 pessoas a encontrar. O número final de vítimas mortais seria de 9 no episódio em Espanha.



Mais agradável. Outono no Parque Nacional de Ordesa e Monte Perdido (Pirenéus Aragoneses Centrais, província de Huesca). Imagens destes dias (Recomendada a visualização das imagens em tamanho real):


----------



## Pek (28 Out 2019 às 18:34)

Mais imagens com o estado actual do glaciar do Monte Perdido







luisal sute
@luisal_sute

PN de Ordesa y Monte Perdido (25/10/19)
@ordesa100
@eltiempo_atv
@Huesca_LaMagia
@RadioHuesca
@tiempobrasero





1:15 a. m. · 26 oct. 2019·Twitter for Android





Ordesa Centenario
@ordesa100

El colorido #otoño
ya ha llegado al Parque Nacional de #Ordesa y Monte Perdido. ¡Ven a disfrutarlo! Juan Carlos Alacid




Parques Nacionales y 9 más

10:01 a. m. · 21 oct. 2019·Twitter for iPhone


Monte Perdido, glaciar e vale de Pineta (Huesca)






Fendas do glaciar:


























Lago de Marboré






Autor: *danielrojillo223*. Fonte e reportagem completo: http://www.climaynievepirineos.com. *Valle de Pineta-Ibón de Marboré (2600 m), 26/10/2019*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Out 2019 às 18:48)

Pek disse:


> Mais imagens com o estado actual do glaciar do Monte Perdido
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uau  Verdadeiros postais Pek, obrigado pela partilha


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Nov 2019 às 17:52)

Cheguei há não muito tempo aqui à Pobra do Caramiñal, onde irei permanecer até segunda. Depois irei seguir para Lalín e depois para Viveiros. Será uma semana de trabalho fora de casa. 

Agora está a chover por aqui. Chuva fraca em forma de aguaceiros, também fracos.
Uma estação na Ilha de Arousa registou até agora 10,9 mm. 

Também já dei uma volta pela vila. Esta vila galega é tal e qual como as vilas do Minho: casas de granito, pelourinho e igrejas românicas, mas na margem de uma ria (estuário/fiorde). De certa maneira, lembra-me Viana do Castelo. Esta imagem não é minha, é da _La Voz de Galicia_, mas demonstra o que eu estou a dizer:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Nov 2019 às 23:21)

Desde que cheguei aqui que tem vindo a chover. Inicialmente eram só aguaceiros, mas agora, assim do nada, veio uma linha de instabilidade e chove constantemente há quase 1 hora.   O acumulado de ontem na Ilha de Arousa ficou nos 16,5 mm, e desde as 00:00 já tem registados 1,8 mm.


----------



## Pek (2 Nov 2019 às 09:29)

http://www.aemet.es/es/conocermas/borrascas/2019-2020


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Nov 2019 às 11:31)

_Bos días_, 
Por aqui durante a madrugada ainda caíram 2,3 mm. Agora está um tempo bastante abafado, com nevoeiro e temperaturas em torno dos 18-19°C.
Está na altura de comer um caldo.  





Fonte: _El Cocinero Casero _


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Nov 2019 às 18:43)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui o tempo continua estranho. De manhã esteve nevoeiro e o vento era nulo, mas esta tarde soltou-se um temporal de que há muito não vivia. A rajada máxima foi de 57 km/h na Ilha de Arousa. 
Ocorreu também mais um aguaceiro, sendo que o acumulado diário segue nos 3,6 mm. 

Esta tarde também fui conhecer algumas das atrações da zona: as dunas de Corrubedo (parte do Parque Nacional das Ilhas Atlânticas) e o Miradouro da Curota.









Não muito longe daqui fica também Noia, uma importante vila piscatória em que o seu centro histórico faz lembrar Guimarães.






PS: A festa acabou hoje. Amanhã começa o trabalho a sério.


----------



## Pek (3 Nov 2019 às 02:16)

Estaca de Bares-AEMET (Corunha). Rajadas de 156 km/h e ventos máximos sustentados de 118 km/h:







P.S.: Machichaco (Biscaia) 169 km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Nov 2019 às 10:41)

Por aqui o temporal continuou durante toda a noite. A rajada máxima foi de 77 km/h, e entretanto lá foi ativado o aviso amarelo de rajadas de vento.  
Também caíram 9,7 mm, devido a uma frente associada à tempestade Amelie. 
O acumulado desde o dia em que cheguei segue nos 32,8 mm.


----------



## Pek (3 Nov 2019 às 12:32)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Nov 2019 às 14:17)

Em França a tempestade Amelie a dar que fazer...


----------



## Pek (3 Nov 2019 às 15:51)

Ilha de Mouro, Santander, Cantábria hoje:


----------



## Pek (3 Nov 2019 às 16:37)




----------



## Toby (3 Nov 2019 às 19:59)

169.2 km : https://www.infoclimat.fr/observations-meteo/temps-reel/mont-aigoual/07560.html?metar

150km/h à Bassurels (48 - 1042m)

133km/h à Soumont (34)

133km/h au Cap Béar (66)

132km/h à Murat-sur-Verbre (81 - 1022m)

127km/h à Bédarieux (34)

126km/h à Durban-Corbières (11)

122km/h à Mazan-l'Abbaye (07 - 1240m)

121km/h à Saint-Jean-de-Minervois (34)

120km/h à Mazet-Volamont (43 ) 1130m)

118km/h à Millau-Soulobres (12 - 713m)

117km/h à Montdardier (30 - 640m)

117km/h à Mouthoumet (11)

117km/h à Saint-Paul-de-Fenouillet (66)

115km/h aux Estables (48 - 1552m)

115km/h à Caixas (66)

112km/h à Caunes-Minervois (11)

112km/h à Perpignan-Riversaltes (66)

111km/h à Narbonne (11)

110km/h à Leucate (11)

109km/h à Saugues (43 - 945m)

109km/h à Murviel-les-Bézizrs (34)

109km/h à Lézignan-Corbières (11)

109km/h à La Salle-Prunet (48 - 903m)

108km/h à Montlaur (12)

107km/h à Labastide-Rouairoux (81)

106km/h à Granes (11)

107km/h à Saint-Pierre-des-Tripiers (48 - 929m)

104km/h à Cornus (12 - 718m)

103km/h à Arquettes-en-Val (11)

103km/h à Alpuech (12 ) 1107m)

102km/h aux Martys (11 - 760m)

102km/h au Puy-en-Velay - Chadrac (43 - 714m)

101km/h à Saint-Etienne-Vallée-Française (48)

100km/h à Altier (48 - 900m)


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Nov 2019 às 20:54)

E depois de uma madrugada ventosa e tempestuosa e de uma manhã com céu limpo, a tarde foi chuvosa. Foram horas e horas de chuva moderada a forte, resultando num acumulado total de 25,4 mm.  Aqui é que a Amelie veio em força!  
Em apenas 3 dias em que estou aqui, o acumulado chegou aos 58,2 mm. Depois de um dia cheio de reuniões no Concelho de Pobra do Caramiñal, sigo para Lalín, a terra do cozido.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Nov 2019 às 22:18)

Na rede MeteoGalicia os extremos de ontem e de hoje foram na estação de Penedo do Galo, Viveiro (Lugo):
02.11.2019 - Penedo do Galo Viveiro (LU) *160.1 km/h* 00:20
03.11.2019 - Penedo do Galo Viveiro (LU) *148.2 km/h* 01:40


----------



## Pek (4 Nov 2019 às 13:01)

Compilação de estações espanholas com rajadas máximas de vento *iguais ou superiores aos 120 km/h* durante a passagem de Amelie:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Nov 2019 às 20:42)

Depois de uma viagem longa e às curvas entre A Pobra do Caramiñal e Lalín, cheguei por volta da hora de almoço. Lalín é conhecida por ser a capital do cozido, e é por uma razão: aqui têm uns "cozidos à portuguesa" muito bons. Bem, aqui ninguém os designa de "à portuguesa", mas têm exatamente a mesma receita do que os nossos cozidos. 




Fonte: _Wikimedia Commons
_
Depois ainda deu para dar uma volta à vila, apesar da tempestade. É uma vila interessante, não muito longe do rio Minho. 








Mais uma vez, esta vila faz-me lembrar Barcelos ou algo do género.
__________________
Sigo uma estação no Carballiño, onde o acumulado até agora segue nos 6,2 mm. Esta noite segue também muito fria, com 8°C já a esta hora.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Nov 2019 às 10:53)




----------



## Gilmet (5 Nov 2019 às 12:15)

Boa tarde, caríssimos,

Tenho estado a viver em Santander (Cantabria), por motivos profissionais, e tem sido, especialmente nos últimos dias, bastante interessante rever aquilo que em Lisboa escasseia há muito: chuva forte, trovoada, vento forte e ondulação agressiva (como no vídeo que o @Pek postou no Domingo).

Ao final da manhã de hoje apanhei uma molha valente, nem o guarda-chuva me ajudou. Neste momento estão 16ºC e o Sol brilha, porém, a mínima deu-se aquando da minha molha, ligeiramente abaixo dos 11ºC.


----------



## MSantos (5 Nov 2019 às 16:40)

Gilmet disse:


> Boa tarde, caríssimos,
> 
> Tenho estado a viver em Santander (Cantabria), por motivos profissionais, e tem sido, especialmente nos últimos dias, bastante interessante rever aquilo que em Lisboa escasseia há muito: chuva forte, trovoada, vento forte e ondulação agressiva (como no vídeo que o @Pek postou no Domingo).
> 
> Ao final da manhã de hoje apanhei uma molha valente, nem o guarda-chuva me ajudou. Neste momento estão 16ºC e o Sol brilha, porém, a mínima deu-se aquando da minha molha, ligeiramente abaixo dos 11ºC.



Bem-vindo de volta Gil!


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Nov 2019 às 19:12)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Lalín é conhecida por ser a capital do cozido, e é por uma razão: aqui têm uns "cozidos à portuguesa" muito bons. Bem, aqui ninguém os designa de "à portuguesa", mas têm exatamente a mesma receita do que os nossos cozidos.


O norte de Portugal e a Galiza tem uma relação muito mais próxima do que a simples partilha de fronteiras.
O Galego e o Português são línguas com uma origem comum, nenhuma nasceu da outra. Idosos do interior galego e daqui do norte partilham imensas palavras comuns, expressões de um passado comum às populações do Noroeste.
Não admira que muitas tradições, incluindo religiosas e noutros campos, como no caso da gastronomia, sejam muito iguais ou parecidas.
É um prazer chegar à Galiza, principalmente a rural ou pré-rural e falar como se estivesse em Portugal, percebendo bem a fala uns dos outros.
E à mesa tanta coisa comum - óbvio que a influência castelhana também se nota.

Quanto ao clima, também tem as suas semelhanças ao do Litoral Norte.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Nov 2019 às 19:49)

_Boas tardes_, 
Por aqui em Lalín hoje o dia tem sido frio e enevoado. Caíram até agora 5,6 mm, e a temperatura só ultrapassou os 14°C durante a tarde. Os aguaceiros têm sido fortes, mas de curta duração.   

Hoje de manhã estive a trabalhar, mas esta tarde ainda deu para fazer trabalho de campo. Fui à Serra de Faro e à Ribeira Sacra. Paisagens muito interessantes.


----------



## Toby (6 Nov 2019 às 15:44)

04/11/2019 Kalamata https://www.google.com/maps/place/C...c1f95ed71625f9e!8m2!3d37.0366386!4d22.1143716


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Nov 2019 às 20:19)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Nov 2019 às 22:55)

Por aqui, hoje foi um dia bastante enevoado e chuvoso. A estação meteorológica do Carballiño registou 3,3 mm. A temperatura máxima praticamente não ultrapassou os 12°C e a mínima andou nos 6,7°C.  
Neste momento a temperatura já segue abaixo dos 10°C. Com este frio todo, não há nada melhor que uns grelhados. E por falar em semelhanças com Portugal, aqui na zona onde estou agora sabem fazer uns bons grelhados a carvão, completamente diferente do resto de Espanha. Estive há uns meses no Levante e, após uns dias, já estava completamente farto daquela comida oleosa feita na _plancha. _





Fonte: _La Gastronomía Típica _

Amanhã voltarei a dar um "saltinho", neste caso até ao extremo norte da Galiza e de Espanha, à vila de Viveiro, na chamada "Costa da Morte". 

_Ata mañá! _


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Nov 2019 às 12:36)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Nov 2019 às 13:00)




----------



## Gilmet (7 Nov 2019 às 13:45)

MSantos disse:


> Bem-vindo de volta Gil!



_Gracias_, Miguel! 

O dia de hoje tem sido marcado por aguaceiros e alguma trovoada, do pós-frontal que se iniciou durante a madrugada. A estação mais próxima de minha casa segue com praticamente 15 mm acumulados.

Mínima na casa dos 8ºC e 11ºC actuais. Há pouco chegou aos 9ºC, durante a passagem de um aguaceiro. Tempo de Janeiro/Fevereiro, por Lisboa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Nov 2019 às 16:05)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Nov 2019 às 16:25)

Boa tarde,
Depois de uma viagem de quase 2 horas pelas maravilhosas estradas galegas, sempre às curvas nas montanhas, lá cheguei aqui a Viveiro. Esta vila é mesmo no extremo norte da Galiza e de Espanha, e ficarei aqui até domingo, voltando depois para a Charneca. 
Está tanto vento e tanto frio! Dei uma volta pela vila e tive que voltar ao alojamento devido à sensação térmica!  
Sigo uma estação em Cariño, onde estão 10,4°C neste momento, com um acumulado de 7,4 mm devido a aguaceiros fortes pós-frontais.  
Esta é a vila de Viveiro. Parece uma localidade do sul de França.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (7 Nov 2019 às 19:00)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Depois de uma viagem de quase 2 horas pelas maravilhosas estradas galegas, sempre às curvas nas montanhas, lá cheguei aqui a Viveiro. Esta vila é mesmo no extremo norte da Galiza e de Espanha, e ficarei aqui até domingo, voltando depois para a Charneca.
> Está tanto vento e tanto frio! Dei uma volta pela vila e tive que voltar ao alojamento devido à sensação térmica!
> Sigo uma estação em Cariño, onde estão 10,4°C neste momento, com um acumulado de 7,4 mm devido a aguaceiros fortes pós-frontais.
> Esta é a vila de Viveiro. Parece uma localidade do sul de França.



Sei que não é o tópico mas vou à Galiza no sábado e domingo, pernoitando em Santiago. A ideia é fazer Santa Tecla, Vigo, Santiago no sábado e depois Finisterra, Corunha, Playa de las Catedrales (talvez) e Lugo no domingo. Recomendas algo? A mais ou a menos


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Nov 2019 às 20:16)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Sei que não é o tópico mas vou à Galiza no sábado e domingo, pernoitando em Santiago. A ideia é fazer Santa Tecla, Vigo, Santiago no sábado e depois Finisterra, Corunha, Playa de las Catedrales (talvez) e Lugo no domingo. Recomendas algo? A mais ou a menos


Eu não conheço muito bem a Galiza. Fui uma vez quando era pequeno, depois ainda fui algumas vezes, mas pouco.  
Sobre o castro de Santa Trega, boa sorte com o tempo, que não está nada favorável!
Depois de Santa Trega, aconselho que vás pela estrada que vai da Guarda até Baiona.
Já estive em Vigo, mas na minha opinião não é nada de especial. Tem o castelo, isso sim é interessante, tem um núcleo antigo (pequeno), mas o resto é desinteressante. Grande parte da cidade é do género das Avenidas Novas. 
Santiago sim, cidade incrivelmente interessante, com muitas semelhanças às cidades do norte de Portugal. 
Entre Santiago e Fisterra, aconselho uma visita às Cascatas do Ézaro. 
Fisterra é armadilha para turistas, esquece! É talvez ainda pior que o Cabo da Roca.  
No entanto, toda a costa norte da Galiza (entre Fisterra e Ribadeo) é idílica, a chamada Costa da Morte. A zona também está pontilhada com estruturas megalíticas também. 
Corunha, cidade incrivelmente interessante, sobretudo devido ao seu farol com uns milhares de anos. No entanto, é uma cidade incrivelmente descaracterizada. Enquanto que no resto da Galiza podes falar português e todos te entendem, na Corunha é possível que não entendam nada, porque é na Corunha onde estão grande parte dos galegos que não sabem falar galego. 
Podes sempre ir à praia das Catedrais, mas nesta altura do ano acho que é suicídio. Por exemplo, estou agora em Viveiro (não muito longe dessa praia) e esteve durante todo o dia, desde que cheguei aqui, um frio enorme e muito, muito vento, para além da chuva. 
Lugo, cidade muito histórica e bastante interessante. Com muralhas romanas ainda de pé, termas romanas e um centro histórico que pouco mudou desde há muito tempo. 
Em relação à gastronomia, esquece o polvo. O polvo é talvez uma das piores comidas galegas (é comida barata e de feira). Para comer bem e com doses generosas, infelizmente já não dá para ir às grandes cidades. As grandes cidades encheram-se de _taperías, _o que não faz parte da cultura galega. Para comer à galega, é preciso ir às vilas e às aldeias. 
Em relação às estradas, há uma coisa certa: se saíres das auto-estradas (que é como se diz _autopista_ em galego), entras em estradas sinuosas, às curvas e às vezes até estreitas. Por exemplo, hoje, para percorrer pouco mais de 100 km, demorei quase 2 horas e meia, porque tive que ir pelas estradas nacionais e regionais. É exatamente o mesmo tempo que demoraria de Tui à Corunha na AP-9. 
Na minha opinião, 2 dias são poucos, pois a Galiza tem imenso património para visitar. Seria preciso pelo menos 1 semana para ver alguns recantos. No meu caso, estou aqui na região durante 1 semana mas é por questões de trabalho, não de passeio. 
Mais não posso dizer. Acho que já te respondi, @Scan_Ferr.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Nov 2019 às 22:48)

Bem...
__________________
Para os próximos 10 dias estão previstos valores de precipitação bastante elevados para Itália, Balcãs etc.
Modelo Europeu:





Certamente que estes fenómenos continuarão a ocorrer...


----------



## AnDré (7 Nov 2019 às 23:13)

joralentejano disse:


> Bem...
> __________________
> Para os próximos 10 dias estão previstos valores de precipitação bastante elevados para Itália, Balcãs etc.
> Modelo Europeu:
> ...



A sul de Napoles a previsão é de 300mm acumulados. Uns quilómetros para este, o acumulado não vai muito além dos 20mm. E depois, do lado de lá do Adriático há regiões onde a precipitação poderá chegar aos 400mm. 
Afinal não é só em Portugal que existem tamanhas diferenças.

Podgorica, no Montenegro, é que vai acumular bastante precipitação. Se não estou em erro é a capital europeia onde mais chove. E ainda assim tem 2500 horas de sol por ano, e um verão bem quente. Já para não falar do número de trovoadas anual, e da neve que quando cai é aos palmos. Em tudo semelhante ao clima de Lisboa.


----------



## Pek (8 Nov 2019 às 09:09)

Maraña (1246 m, Leão) agora:







P. S.: Neve a 500 m na comunidade de Navarra:


----------



## Pek (8 Nov 2019 às 10:56)

Na minha casa

- Esta noite:

- Futuro ciclone mediterrânico?










Se o que essa animação indica finalmente acontece o "olho" passaria por cima de nós


----------



## Gilmet (8 Nov 2019 às 11:34)

Bom dia!

Manhã interessante por Santander, marcada por aguaceiros e vento fortes, acompanhados de trovoada, embora não muita, mas que ainda assim fez a luz tremer umas quantas vezes. Neste momento, temperatura na casa dos 11ºC/12ºC em toda a região litoral próxima da cidade. Apesar de a mínima não ter descido dos 8ºC, a sensação de frio durante a manhã (e presentemente) é bastante grande, dado o vento forte, que já superou os 80 km/h em algumas estações locais.

Por alto, diria que nesta zona a cota de neve terá andado pelos 700 m durante a madrugada, estando agora acima dos 1000 m. A cidade de Reinosa (relativamente perto: 70 km, e a cerca de 900 m de altitude) talvez tenha visto neve.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Nov 2019 às 12:36)




----------



## irpsit (8 Nov 2019 às 13:30)

Videos espectaculares os desta semana registados dos tornados na Grecia e Italia.
Impressionante ver tornados em zonas com bastante populacao e por sorte sem vitimas

Aqui no UK foram registados valores soberbos de precipitacao na Inglaterra, em alguns locais com um mes de chuva em algumas horas, e inundacoes que deixaram centenas sem poder aceder as suas casas, e pelo menos um morto.

Na Escocia onde vivo tem sido um Outono frio e muito chuvoso, agora com os primeiros aguaceiros de graupel a cota zero, onde vivo. Amanha vou ver as montanhas que devem estar branquinhas.
No global tem sido um ano muito chuvoso. Mas o verao foi tambem extraordinariamente quente.


----------



## irpsit (8 Nov 2019 às 13:31)

Videos espectaculares os desta semana registados dos tornados na Grecia e Italia.
Impressionante ver tornados em zonas com bastante populacao e por sorte sem vitimas

Aqui no UK foram registados valores soberbos de precipitacao na Inglaterra, em alguns locais com um mes de chuva em algumas horas, e inundacoes que deixaram centenas sem poder aceder as suas casas, e pelo menos um morto.

Na Escocia onde vivo tem sido um Outono frio e muito chuvoso, agora com os primeiros aguaceiros de graupel a cota zero, onde vivo. Amanha vou ver as montanhas que devem estar branquinhas.

A seguir tambem o possivel desenvolvimento de um "medicane", hurricane no mediterranico, nos proximos dias na Franca/Italia.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Nov 2019 às 13:44)

Bom dia, 
Por aqui em Viveiro a passada noite foi tormentosa. Houve trovoada forte e o acumulado de ontem ficou pelos 11,7 mm. Durante a madrugada caíram mais 1,8 mm. 
Hoje o manhã foi de trabalho, acompanhada de um céu muito nublado e bastante vento. A mínima foi bem baixa, de 8,9°C, com uma rajada máxima de quase 40 km/h.  
Amanhã será mais um dia de reuniões e no domingo regressarei à Charneca e aos meus registos diários lá de casa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Nov 2019 às 16:07)




----------



## Pek (8 Nov 2019 às 18:25)

Evolução da camada de neve 15 de outubro-hoje em Respomuso (província de Huesca):


Roncesvalles (Navarra)

Ventisca (_blizzard_) em Certascan (província de Lleida)


----------



## Pek (8 Nov 2019 às 18:28)




----------



## Pek (8 Nov 2019 às 20:53)

Mais uma trovoada intensa com trovões poderosos (segundo 8) agora na minha casa. Uma prévia do que está por vir...


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Nov 2019 às 21:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Nov 2019 às 22:08)




----------



## Pek (9 Nov 2019 às 11:07)

Sai o sol e o espectáculo é servido nos Pirenéus Aragoneses. Do leste ao oeste, Estós, Viadós, Bachimaña e Respomuso, todos na província de Huesca:


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Nov 2019 às 14:11)




----------



## Pek (9 Nov 2019 às 16:15)

Balneario de Panticosa (província de Huesca) hoje 

*Baldito*‏@baldito_
Balneario de Panticosa hoy. Una gozada para los sentidos. #puravida




















4:23 - 9 nov. 2019

E o Aneto (3404 m, província de Huesca) desde a câmara web de Baqueira Beret (província de Lérida).


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Nov 2019 às 21:12)

Boa noite, 
Hoje aqui por Viveiro foi um dia muito enevoado e fresco. A passagem da frente rendeu 5,3 mm e a noite foi ventosa e fria. A rajada máxima foi de 35 km/h.  
Deu para fazer uma visita ao ponto mais a norte de Espanha: o cabo Ortegal. 





Hoje ao jantar, o último jantar aqui na Galiza, foi o dia dos _callos_. A receita é muito parecida à das Tripas em Portugal, e há gente aqui na Galiza que diz que as tripas portuguesas não surgiram com a Conquista de Ceuta. Na verdade, já eram um prato bastante tradicional no Minho e na Galiza. 





_E despois de unha viaxe de traballo á Galicia, mañá volvo a casa, nun longo camiño de seis a sete horas, e farei os rexistos da situación meteorolóxica na Charneca da Caparica. _
O meu galego até nem está muito mau, hein?


----------



## Gilmet (9 Nov 2019 às 22:07)

Boa noite!

Trovoada neste momento por Santander, com a entrada dos primeiros aguaceiros de mais um pós-frontal.

Temperatura na casa dos 10ºC, em queda com a entrada do ar frio.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Nov 2019 às 23:03)

Mas que roncos neste momento! 
Já não ouvia isto há bastante tempo! 
O acumulado segue nos 5,6 mm.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Nov 2019 às 09:57)

Bom dia,
A noite de despedida foi tempestuosa. Houve trovoada e também algum vento. 

Agora está na altura de voltar a casa. 

Deixo aqui uma última imagem da zona:





_Souto da Retorta _


----------



## irpsit (10 Nov 2019 às 10:14)

As imagens de satelite mostram hoje duas grandes depressoes na Europa. Uma no Mediterranico a formar um "medicane", a leste de Espanha.
E outra a sul da Gronelandia, que tem um pressao minima estimada nuns impressionantes 950mb! E esta tera rajadas acima dos 200km/h.


----------



## Pek (10 Nov 2019 às 10:47)

Na minha casa 9 °C e quase 30 mm de precipitação. Chuva forte e vento moderado neste momento. A situação se complicará gradualmente com o passar das horas.

Día eleitoral na Espanha meteorologicamente intenso.


----------



## Pek (10 Nov 2019 às 18:14)

Bernardo e Menorca


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Nov 2019 às 19:55)




----------



## Pek (10 Nov 2019 às 20:09)

Cada vez mais perto, embora sem uma estrutura bem definida. 






Vento continua a intensificar-se por aqui.


----------



## irpsit (10 Nov 2019 às 21:52)

O "medicane" ainda esta fraquinho.
Muito mais violenta e a tempestade a sul da Gronelandia.
Se pudessemos categorizar a forca dos ventos, o medicane pode vir a ter a forca de tempestade tropical. 
A tempestade a sul da Gronelandia poderia ser o equivalente a um hurricane de categoria 2 ou ate 3. Bem mais forte.

Neste momento a Islandia regista ventos sustentados de 110kmh em muitas estacoes, e algumas registam rajadas de 180kmh (e praticamente um Cat 1 hurricane)
E a tempestade esta bem longe. Os ventos devem estar bem mais violentos no Atlantico Norte.
Mas a tempestade estava mais forte ontem e esta a diminuir de intensidade ja.


----------



## Pek (10 Nov 2019 às 22:33)

Esse fato não é incomum. As grandes tempestades atlânticas são geralmente mais poderosas do que as baixas geradas no Mediterrâneo. Da mesma forma que não é incomum que, por razões de relevo, as rajadas de vento de uma tempestade atlântica que se passa para o Mediterrâneo se acelerem ao atingir essa zona, ganhando intensidade local, mas perdendo o impacto geral. O valor agregado do Mediterrâneo é geralmente a precipitação torrencial.

P.S.: O dia realmente perigoso é aquele em que algo semelhante a Leslie chegue ao Mediterrâneo. Mais cedo ou mais tarde vai passar...


----------



## Pek (11 Nov 2019 às 07:33)

Ventos sustentados (10 minutos) de 103 km/h na estação da AEMET de La Mola de Maó/Mahón (Menorca)





É a estação oficial mais próxima do centro de Bernardo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Nov 2019 às 11:37)




----------



## irpsit (11 Nov 2019 às 12:27)

Pek disse:


> Esse fato não é incomum. As grandes tempestades atlânticas são geralmente mais poderosas do que as baixas geradas no Mediterrâneo. Da mesma forma que não é incomum que, por razões de relevo, as rajadas de vento de uma tempestade atlântica que se passa para o Mediterrâneo se acelerem ao atingir essa zona, ganhando intensidade local, mas perdendo o impacto geral. O valor agregado do Mediterrâneo é geralmente a precipitação torrencial.
> 
> P.S.: O dia realmente perigoso é aquele em que algo semelhante a Leslie chegue ao Mediterrâneo. Mais cedo ou mais tarde vai passar...



Este medicane forma-se tambem porque ha uma entrada forte de ar frio e humido vindo de norte. 

Um cenario como o que mencionas, seria um hurricane como a Leslie ou Ophelia vindo de sudoeste, mas com uma trajectoria mais similar ao Vince, passa pelo estreito de Gilbratar, e depois recebe uma entrada de ar frio de norte. Isso formaria um hurricane potente no Mediterranico. Mas so podera ocorrer em Outubro. E perante circustancias raras.

E MUITO mais provavel que com o aquecimento do clima, os furacoes vindos de sudoeste sejam mais intensos e mantenham a sua forca mais proximo de Portugal. E tambem a formacao de medicanes sera muito mais comum no outono. Como estamos a ver este ano!


----------



## Pek (11 Nov 2019 às 15:22)

irpsit disse:


> Este medicane forma-se tambem porque ha uma entrada forte de ar frio e humido vindo de norte.
> 
> Um cenario como o que mencionas, seria um hurricane como a Leslie ou Ophelia vindo de sudoeste, mas com uma trajectoria mais similar ao Vince, passa pelo estreito de Gilbratar, e depois recebe uma entrada de ar frio de norte. Isso formaria um hurricane potente no Mediterranico. Mas so podera ocorrer em Outubro. E perante circustancias raras.
> 
> E MUITO mais provavel que com o aquecimento do clima, os furacoes vindos de sudoeste sejam mais intensos e mantenham a sua forca mais proximo de Portugal. E tambem a formacao de medicanes sera muito mais comum no outono. Como estamos a ver este ano!



Concordo que, com o aquecimento global, a probabilidade de aproximação de furacões ao sudoeste europeu vai crescer, e o mesmo no caso dos medicanes. No entanto, recentemente, conversei com o ex-delegado da AEMET nas Ilhas Baleares sobre este assunto e ele não sabia dizer-me muito mais. Há demasiado que é desconhecido. Como nota adicional, no Mediterrâneo Ocidental a formação de medicanes é mais comum no outono do que em qualquer outro momento. Os picos são alcançados em outubro, novembro e dezembro:






É também a área em que esse tipo de fenômeno é mais comumente formado dentro das dois habituais:














*Cavicchia, Leone & Von Storch, Hans & Gualdi, Silvio. (2013). A long-term climatology of medicanes. Climate Dynamics. 43. 10.1007/s00382-013-1893-7. *
*
*
No caso do que disse sobre Leslie, Ophelia, Vince, etc. dividiria as opções em duas:
- Baixa tropical já formada que passa ao Mediterrâneo atravessando a Península Ibérica. Certamente precisaria de um elemento sinóptico reactivador, 
- Baixa tropical já formada que passa ao Mediterrâneo através do estreito de Gibraltar. Eu acho que com as águas quentes do começo do outono seria suficiente (27 ºC este ano no início de outubro nas Ilhas Baleares).

Claro que as duas opções são raras, mas no dia em que uma delas aconteça já podemos correr


----------



## Pek (11 Nov 2019 às 15:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Nov 2019 às 17:58)




----------



## Pek (11 Nov 2019 às 18:25)

Três vídeos que gravei esta manhã em Cap Negre e Es Freus (Menorca), quando o pior de Bernardo já havia passado há bastante tempo (7 horas). Ainda assim, rajadas de 105 km/h e mar agitado (para o que é o Mediterrâneo).


----------



## irpsit (12 Nov 2019 às 08:56)

Devem estar niveis de precipitacao espantosos nos Balcas e Italia!
As tempestades estao por cima desses paises desde ontem a tarde e continuam la.

Ate aqui no UK tem havido cheias consideraveis, mas a depressao na Italia parece conter muito mais precipitacao.
O medicane no Mediterranico tem o "olho" centrado por cima da Sicilia.


----------



## MSantos (12 Nov 2019 às 10:59)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Boa noite,
> Hoje aqui por Viveiro foi um dia muito enevoado e fresco. A passagem da frente rendeu 5,3 mm e a noite foi ventosa e fria. A rajada máxima foi de 35 km/h.
> Deu para fazer uma visita ao ponto mais a norte de Espanha: o cabo Ortegal.



Só uma correção, o Ponto mais a Norte de Espanha é a Estaca de Bares, estive lá em Agosto de 2018.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Nov 2019 às 16:11)

MSantos disse:


> Só uma correção, o Ponto mais a Norte de Espanha é a Estaca de Bares, estive lá em Agosto de 2018.


Certo, mas o cabo Ortegal não fica muito atrás. Digo isto com muito _Cariño.  _


----------



## MSantos (12 Nov 2019 às 16:25)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Certo, mas o cabo Ortegal não fica muito atrás. Digo isto com muito _Cariño.  _



Pois não! E até ficam relativamente próximos!


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Nov 2019 às 21:07)




----------



## GSM2046 (13 Nov 2019 às 17:36)

*State of emergency declared as highest tide in 50 years submerges 85 percent of Venice, Italy*
https://watchers.news/2019/11/13/venice-flood-aqua-alta-november-12-2019/


----------



## Pek (14 Nov 2019 às 01:10)

Nível de aviso vermelho por neve:






















Sanabria:





4 metros de neve em 4 dias no Torrecerredo


----------



## Pek (14 Nov 2019 às 09:44)

Observador da AEMET recolhendo dados esta manhã em La Renclusa (Huesca)


----------



## Pek (14 Nov 2019 às 11:17)

Maraña (1246 m, Leão) esta manhã e predição automática da AEMET...


----------



## Pek (14 Nov 2019 às 18:41)

Halo e parélio desde a webcam de Teso dera Mina em Baqueira Beret (Vale de Aran, Pirenéus, província de Lérida) hoje (15:50 horas):






https://www.baqueira.es/livecams/teso


----------



## GSM2046 (14 Nov 2019 às 22:44)

*Cold and record snow from north to south trigger road accidents, Norway*
https://watchers.news/2019/11/14/cold-and-record-snow-from-north-to-south-trigger-road-accidents-norway/


----------



## Pek (15 Nov 2019 às 08:34)

Maraña (1246 m, Leão) a fazer o que faz melhor...


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Nov 2019 às 12:07)




----------



## GSM2046 (15 Nov 2019 às 14:11)

*1 200 evacuated, 147 warnings posted as severe weather batters UK*
https://watchers.news/2019/11/15/1-200-evacuated-147-warnings-posted-as-severe-weather-batters-uk/

*UK flood warnings in place across Britain after further rainfall*
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2019/nov/15/uk-floods-warnings-in-place-across-britain-after-further-rainfall





Earthwindmap showing the incredible amount of humidity in the atmosphere around the Northern Hemisphere at the moment.

*Major snowstorm hits France - widespread disruption reported, 300 000 homes without power*
https://watchers.news/2019/11/15/ma...ruption-reported-300-000-homes-without-power/


----------



## Pek (15 Nov 2019 às 14:29)

Maraña (Leão) a enterrar-se em neve... 








- Ondas gigantes em Astúrias

Waiting for Severe Weather Europe...


----------



## Pek (16 Nov 2019 às 08:56)

Evolução matinal anteontem-ontem-hoje em Maraña


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Nov 2019 às 19:21)




----------



## Toby (16 Nov 2019 às 21:59)

previsão de ventos fortes: entre Grossetto et Civitavecchia (Itália)
200-220KM/h (ponta possível para 246 km/h)


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Nov 2019 às 22:06)

Toby disse:


> previsão de ventos fortes: entre Grossetto et Civitavecchia (Itália)
> 200-220KM/h (ponta possível para 246 km/h)


Geeezzzz!


----------



## Pek (17 Nov 2019 às 00:06)

Toby disse:


> previsão de ventos fortes: entre Grossetto et Civitavecchia (Itália)
> 200-220KM/h (ponta possível para 246 km/h)



12Z







18Z


----------



## Pek (17 Nov 2019 às 09:08)

Pek disse:


> 12Z
> 
> 
> 
> ...



0Z de hoje:






Se o AROME continua assim no final não haverá vento...


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Nov 2019 às 14:13)




----------



## Pek (17 Nov 2019 às 20:47)

E finalmente...


----------



## Pek (17 Nov 2019 às 20:52)

Hoje no norte ibérico:


----------



## Pek (17 Nov 2019 às 21:08)

E em Maraña (1246 m, província de Leão) anteontem (depois nevou mais) ...


----------



## Toby (17 Nov 2019 às 21:14)

nenhuma tempestade de vento na Itália, mas neve 
Martello


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Nov 2019 às 13:04)




----------



## Pek (19 Nov 2019 às 19:32)

Cobertura de neve nestes dias (a mancha do norte da França do dia 15 é um erro).













P.S: Uma curiosidade:


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Nov 2019 às 21:09)




----------



## Pek (19 Nov 2019 às 21:09)

Duas imagens curiosas que um amigo me enviou hoje:


----------



## Pek (19 Nov 2019 às 23:10)

Picos de Europa desde Pola de Siero (Astúrias) hoje 




*David Arango*‏@arangometeo
¿Picos de Europa o Himalaya?  Un amigo de La Pola Siero (Asturias) ve esto desde la ventana de la cocina mientras friega. En invierno siempre friega él






12:55 - 19 nov. 2019


----------



## MSantos (20 Nov 2019 às 10:25)

Pek disse:


> Picos de Europa desde Pola de Siero (Astúrias) hoje
> 
> *David Arango*‏@arangometeo
> ¿Picos de Europa o Himalaya?  Un amigo de La Pola Siero (Asturias) ve esto desde la ventana de la cocina mientras friega. En invierno siempre friega él
> ...



Parecem os Himalaias!


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2019 às 12:03)




----------



## hurricane (20 Nov 2019 às 12:14)

Hoje foi a primeira manha realmente fria em Bruxelas, onde a minima desceu aos -2C. Nas Ardennes tambem ja existe bastante neve. Este Outono tem sido bem Outono. Frio seco com Sol, intercalado com bastante chuva. No entanto por enquanto nao existem previsoes de neve para as cotas mais baixas.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Nov 2019 às 07:54)

Bom dia!

Por Santander (Cantabria), depois de alguns dias de acalmia e Sol, volta hoje a chuva, com vento forte a sentir-se já neste momento.

A temperatura elevou-se aos actuais 15ºC, fruto de algum ar ameno trazido pela corrente de SW, e talvez um pouco de efeito Föhn à mistura.




Pek disse:


> Picos de Europa desde Pola de Siero (Astúrias) hoje
> 12:55 - 19 nov. 2019



Na passada terça-feira também era possível ver os Picos da Europa daqui, entre outras montanhas a Sul, repletas de neve (qualidade possível com o telemóvel):


----------



## Toby (22 Nov 2019 às 18:28)

Mont-Ventoux 1911m : 171.7 km/h
https://www.infoclimat.fr/observations-meteo/temps-reel/mont-ventoux-sommet/VENTOUX.html
Mont-Aigoual 1567m : 154.8 km/h
https://www.infoclimat.fr/observations-meteo/temps-reel/mont-aigoual/07560.html
Chamrousse 2250m : 159.3 km/h
https://www.infoclimat.fr/observations-meteo/temps-reel/croix-de-chamrousse/000Q0.html


----------



## Pek (22 Nov 2019 às 20:53)

Uma foto de anteontem de parte dos Pirenéus Centrais desde o sudeste do Posets (3375 m, província de Huesca) que editei com nomes e altitudes ontem:


----------



## Pek (22 Nov 2019 às 21:07)

Grazalema (Cádis) hoje 131,8 mm (até 21:30). Precipitações muito necessárias no sul ibérico.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Nov 2019 às 00:51)

Pek disse:


> Grazalema (Cádis) hoje 131,8 mm (até 21:30). Precipitações muito necessárias no sul ibérico.


Não é assim muito anormal essas zonas terem esses valores de precipitação tão grandes. A cordilheira Bética faz com que os acumulados nessa região sejam bem superiores ao restante da Andaluzia. Às vezes, quando há circulação de sudoeste, a serras da Andaluzia nessa zona acumulam às vezes até o equivalente a um ano inteiro, mas outras zonas (como Huelva ou Faro) acumulam muito, mas mesmo muito menos, como é o caso do dia de hoje. 

Hoje também foi dia de muita chuva pela  Galiza. Os acumulados rondaram os 30 a 40 mm diários.
Os acumulados mensais neste mês são brutais, por assim dizer. Por exemplo, esta estação da MeteoGalicia de Ferrol acumula cerca de 360 mm desde o início do mês, e Ferrol nem é dos locais mais chuvosos da região vizinha. De acordo com o que ouvi, há zonas ali ao pé de Pontevedra e de Vigo com quase 500 mm acumulados desde o início do mês, ou até mais!  
https://www.meteogalicia.gal/observacion/meteovisor/indexChart.action?idEstacion=10050&nome=CIS Ferrol&dataSeleccionada=23/11/2019


----------



## Pek (23 Nov 2019 às 15:08)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Não é assim muito anormal essas zonas terem esses valores de precipitação tão grandes. A cordilheira Bética faz com que os acumulados nessa região sejam bem superiores ao restante da Andaluzia. Às vezes, quando há circulação de sudoeste, a serras da Andaluzia nessa zona acumulam às vezes até o equivalente a um ano inteiro, mas outras zonas (como Huelva ou Faro) acumulam muito, mas mesmo muito menos, como é o caso do dia de hoje.



Sim, é algo já conhecido no fórum. Em março de 2018, por exemplo, a estação automática da AEMET em Grazalema registrou 1476 mm de precipitação e não é o recorde. Serranía de Ronda, Grazalema, Ubrique, Sierra Bermeja, Sierra de las Nieves, Sierra del Aljibe, Alcornocales, Campo de Gibraltar, etc.  Toda aquela área entre Cádis e Málaga.



"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> E, caso não saibam, a frente que passou hoje está associada a uma tempestade nomeada pela Méteo-France: Cecilia.



Não, foi nomeada pela AEMET.






Quanto ao clima galego e sua relação com outros climas oceânicos, pode ser interessante esta mensagem que escrevi há muito tempo no fórum (eu ainda estava escrevendo em espanhol naquela época ): 

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/diversidade-climatica.4708/pagina-48#post-248762


Por outro lado, hoje na minha casa...


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Nov 2019 às 18:11)

*Alerta vermelho de inundações para o sul da França!



*


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Nov 2019 às 18:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Nov 2019 às 23:22)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2019 às 09:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2019 às 15:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2019 às 15:08)

*Inundações colossais em França e Itália. Em França há 2 mortos e em Itália vários desaparecidos e  zonas totalmente isoladas com a destruição de importantes vias de comunicação...




*


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2019 às 15:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2019 às 19:13)

*No SE da França caiu em poucas horas a quantidade de chuva correspondente a 3 meses!*


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Nov 2019 às 20:09)

"As fortes chuvas que afetam o país transalpino provocaram deslizamentos de terras, na A6 parte do tabuleiro da auto estrada colapsou!"
Texto: *Meteo Trás os Montes*


----------



## Pek (24 Nov 2019 às 22:14)

La Raya (1450 m, Astúrias) hoje 



*Guiller *‏@GuillerCil
Se podría decir que en La Raya @TurismoAller #Asturias (1450msnm) apenas ha caído nieve... Fecha de la foto: 24/11/19 @estacionfuentes @eisanisidro @StormHour @SnowHour


















13:24 - 24 nov. 2019



*Estación Meteorológica Oviedo-Buenavista - NOROMET*‏@OviedoMeteo
Importante nevada en la Cantábrica. La Raya, Puerto de San Isidro, Asturias.





7:36 - 24 nov. 2019 desde La Raya-Pto.San isidro-Asturias

Tarna (Astúrias) 

Perto do nascimento do Douro (Sória) 



*Agustín Sandoval*‏@meteoduruelo
Spectacular the summit of Sierra de Urbión, Northern Spain #España, this morning. Snow, ice and hardrime. Cruz de Urbión, 2.228 meters. Have a nice Sunday! #FelizDomingo @StormHour @EarthandClouds #ThePhotoHour





5:23 - 24 nov. 2019


Formigal (Huesca) 

Minha casa

Boa noite!


----------



## GSM2046 (25 Nov 2019 às 14:33)

**NEW UPDATE* on the significant change in SEBASTIEN’s behavior – although it was expected to dissipate, it returns with a big bang and heads to Europe*
https://www.severe-weather.eu/tropical-weather/new-update-sebastien-heading-to-europe-mk/


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2019 às 14:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2019 às 18:26)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2019 às 19:07)

Já há 1 morto na Grécia e 7 na França e Itália...


----------



## Gilmet (27 Nov 2019 às 07:36)

Bom dia,

Ontem foi um dia quente por Santander. O vento moderado e persistente de Sul possibilitou uma máxima de cerca de *22ºC*!

A passagem da frente fria durante esta madrugada fez a temperatura descer rapidamente aos *10ºC* (mínima de hoje), com alguma precipitação. O vento rodou rapidamente para o quadrante Norte.

Neste momento o ambiente é de acalmia, o Sol nasce num céu pouco nublado, essencialmente por Cirrus e Cirrocumulus, e a temperatura encontra-se nos 13ºC.


----------



## Pek (28 Nov 2019 às 19:35)

Cobertura de neve anteontem. A frente branca começa a avançar pelo leste (Rússia e Cazaquistão). Na nossa àrea, como sempre, Cordilheira Cantábrica, Pirenéus e Alpes.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Nov 2019 às 07:48)

_Buenos dias_,



Pek disse:


> Cobertura de neve anteontem. A frente branca começa a avançar pelo leste (Rússia e Cazaquistão). Na nossa àrea, como sempre, Cordilheira Cantábrica, Pirenéus e Alpes.



A neve aqui nas redondezas (Cantabria) tem conseguido aguentar-se relativamente bem, apesar de os últimos dias terem sido amenos. A cerca de 50 km Sul daqui, na zona da estância de ski de Lunada (alt. máxima de 1600 m), ainda é possível ver uns resquícios de neve. Hoje as cotas ainda estão acima dos 2000 m, devendo manter-se assim até sábado. Depois caem até aos 500 m. 

Neste momento a temperatura está na casa dos 14ºC, tendo a mínima sido de 12ºC. Céu encoberto por Cumulus e Estratocumulus.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Nov 2019 às 18:02)




----------



## Pek (30 Nov 2019 às 12:40)

Perto do seu nascimento, na primeira vila do seu percurso, o Douro desce assim, tão alegre...


----------



## Gilmet (1 Dez 2019 às 12:23)

Boa tarde,

Por Santander, este Domingo segue ameno e sem chuva (uma raridade ). A temperatura mínima foi de *9ºC*, seguindo agora com 14ºC. Céu muito nublado por Estratocumulus.

Os próximos dias serão bastante mais frescos. O ar frio deverá começar a entrar em força já a partir de amanhã, e as temperaturas deverão permanecer anormalmente baixas pelo menos até quinta-feira.


----------



## hurricane (1 Dez 2019 às 12:33)

Aqui em Bruxelas, hoje é o primeiro dia realmente frio desta temporada. A temperatura nao deve passar dos 3C. E para ajudar 'a festa está bastante vento. É impossivel andar na rua. Neste momento tambem está a nevar na zona mais a sul. Infelizmente a precipitacao nao deve chegar 'a zona de Bruxelas, se nao era provavel que nevasse.


----------



## Pek (1 Dez 2019 às 13:56)

Precipitação do mês de Novembro em Lunada (Burgos, muito perto do limite com Cantábria). Uma grande parte em forma de neve nessa área. @Gilmet:


----------



## Gilmet (1 Dez 2019 às 14:37)

Impressionante, @Pek ! É uma zona relativamente próxima (~ 50 km a Sul), mas o efeito da altitude contribui para aumentar ainda mais os valores de precipitação.
Infelizmente, neste momento, já não resta muita neve acumulada nessa zona.

Na zona da cidade, segundo as synops (08021), o valor total mensal de Novembro terá andado perto dos 400 mm. Há, porem, estações amadoras com valores em torno dos 500 mm.


----------



## Pek (1 Dez 2019 às 15:15)

Gilmet disse:


> Impressionante, @Pek ! É uma zona relativamente próxima (~ 50 km a Sul), mas o efeito da altitude contribui para aumentar ainda mais os valores de precipitação.
> Infelizmente, neste momento, já não resta muita neve acumulada nessa zona.
> 
> Na zona da cidade, segundo as synops (08021), o valor total mensal de Novembro terá andado perto dos 400 mm. Há, porem, estações amadoras com valores em torno dos 500 mm.



Sim, os montes de Valnera são uma área de baixa altitude e com uma enorme influência oceânica que facilita o recebimento de grandes nevões e sua perda em um curto espaço de tempo (em determinadas circunstâncias, claro). 

Curiosamente, contém jóias geladas como esta e neveros passando o verão a uma altitude muito baixa:

https://www.diariodeburgos.es/notic...edad-del-hielo-en-el-abismo-de-castro-valnera

Uma área tão bonita como interessante.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Dez 2019 às 17:36)

Desconhecia por completo. _Muchas gracias_, @Pek ! Vou tentar visitar a zona em breve, gostava de ir com neve, porém durante a semana é impossível, e ao fim-de-semana nem sempre as condições são propícias...

Volta a chuva, por Santander. Sigo com 12ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Dez 2019 às 13:53)

*França: Mau tempo faz cinco mortos*

EuroNews Pt


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Dez 2019 às 20:11)

Gerofil disse:


> *França: Mau tempo faz cinco mortos*
> 
> EuroNews Pt


Já são 6 mortos...


----------



## Pek (3 Dez 2019 às 00:18)

Metade sul da província de Valência na rede AVAMET hoje:






P. S.: San Pedro del Pinatar (Múrcia) agora


----------



## Gilmet (3 Dez 2019 às 07:50)

Bom dia,

Temperatura estabilizada nos 9ºC, por aqui (Santander), como esteve toda a madrugada. O céu encontra-se encoberto, mas com algumas abertas. Ambiente calmo.


----------



## Pek (3 Dez 2019 às 08:46)

Gilmet disse:


> Desconhecia por completo. _Muchas gracias_, @Pek ! Vou tentar visitar a zona em breve, gostava de ir com neve, porém durante a semana é impossível, e ao fim-de-semana nem sempre as condições são propícias...
> 
> Volta a chuva, por Santander. Sigo com 12ºC.



De nada! Espero que tenhas sorte e apareça um bom fim de semana para desfrutar da região.


----------



## Pek (3 Dez 2019 às 11:10)

Los Alcázares (Múrcia), repetição da jogada...


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Dez 2019 às 11:35)

Pek disse:


> Los Alcázares (Múrcia), repetição da jogada...


----------



## Pek (3 Dez 2019 às 20:01)

Algumas imagens de hoje que minha amiga Leticia Angulo me envia por whatsapp desde Baqueira Beret (Vale de Aran, província de Lérida):


























Dia espectacular por lá, ao contrário do leste e sudeste ibéricos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Dez 2019 às 23:32)




----------



## Gilmet (4 Dez 2019 às 13:05)

Boa tarde,

A madrugada de hoje foi fria, dada a inversões aqui pela zona (Santander). Trouxe um termómetro Auriol que tinha no carro para casa (6º andar) para comparar o valor a esta altura com outros das redondezas. A verdade é que a mínima cá em cima não baixou dos *6,3ºC*, enquanto que nas estações mais próximas chegou aos *5ºC*. Numa estação um pouco mais afastada, mas numa área mais abrigada, fora da cidade, a mínima chegou aos *4ºC*.

Neste momento, 13ºC e céu pouco nublado, mas com nebulosidade a aumentar.


----------



## Pek (4 Dez 2019 às 18:39)

Algumas imagens de hoje.

- Céu espectacular na minha casa antes de uma forte trovoada. Fotos de telemóvel:












Vídeos anteriores


Foto da minha amiga Leticia Angulo desde Baqueira Beret (Vale de Aran, província de Lérida). Mudança radical nas condições meteorológicas em relação a ontem:






Barcelona agora


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2019 às 16:37)




----------



## Pek (10 Dez 2019 às 14:24)

Cap Negre (Menorca) esta manhã. Rajada de 108 km/h. Tramuntana (vento de norte) forte. No link há mais alguns vídeos que pude gravar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2019 às 17:11)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2019 às 17:38)

A depressão centrada na Islândia com uma pressão neste momento de 952 hPa, já chegou à Inglaterra e amanhã chegará a Portugal.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Dez 2019 às 17:54)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A depressão centrada na Islândia com uma pressão neste momento de 952 hPa, já chegou à Inglaterra e amanhã chegará a Portugal.



  Não é bem assim... 

Uma superfície frontal fria associada a essa depressão é que vai atravessar o território de Portugal Continental. A depressão em si vai deslocar-se para mais perto da Escandinávia.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2019 às 17:57)

Gerofil disse:


> Não é bem assim...
> 
> Uma superfície frontal fria associada a essa depressão é que vai atravessar o território de Portugal Continental. A depressão em si vai deslocar-se para mais perto da Escandinávia.


Pois é isso...   Thank's!


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2019 às 19:51)




----------



## irpsit (10 Dez 2019 às 21:15)

A tempestade na Islandia e bem violenta:
- Ventos sustentados de 40m/s (144km/s) e rajadas acima dos 50m/s (180km/h)
- Previsoes de ventos sustentados mais fortes daqui por umas horas, deverao atingir os *50m/s (180km/h)*
- Devera cair cerca de *200cm de neve* em menos de 24 horas
- Foi emitido o alerta vermelho em metade do pais, algo inedito nos ultimos anos.
- Ondas muito altas no norte do pais
- A pressao esta a 947mb e podera cair ainda mais...
- Quase todas as estradas do pais estao fechadas.

Um exemplo dos dados de uma estacao:
http://www.road.is/travel-info/road-conditions-and-weather/charts/st1137/

Modelos:
https://en.vedur.is/weather/shipping/coastal/


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2019 às 22:26)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2019 às 22:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2019 às 23:16)




----------



## irpsit (11 Dez 2019 às 00:14)

Islandia:

Vejam este video para ver a intensidade do blizzard. Um policia e levado pelo vento!
https://www.mbl.is/frettir/innlent/2019/12/10/i_snarvitlausu_vedri_ad_hjalpa_folki/

Vento sustentado registado de 212km/h, perto do recorde oficial de 226km/h.
A rajada mais forte registada hoje foi de 256kmh.
Mas nas montanhas e no mar, o vento pode ter sido ainda mais violento.

Vejam os registos desta estacao!
https://www.vedur.is/vedur/athuganir/kort/faxafloi/#station=1590

Uma loucura!


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Dez 2019 às 11:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Dez 2019 às 11:05)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Dez 2019 às 13:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Dez 2019 às 13:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Dez 2019 às 19:45)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Dez 2019 às 21:17)




----------



## Pek (13 Dez 2019 às 08:12)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Como quase sempre Severe Weather Europe está a ignorar o que pode acontecer na Península Ibérica e em outras áreas. Melhor se o nome fosse Severe Weather Adriatic 

Exemplo, Gorramendi (1071 m, Navarra) rajada máxima de *207,4 km/h





*
P. S.: Outro exemplo perto da cidade de Pamplona (Navarra)

E mais de Navarra:


Continua a subir o nível do rio Esca em Burgui (Navarra)


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Dez 2019 às 15:17)

Pek disse:


> Como quase sempre Severe Weather Europe está a ignorar o que pode acontecer na Península Ibérica e em outras áreas. Melhor se o nome fosse Severe Weather Adriatic
> 
> Exemplo, Gorramendi (1071 m, Navarra) rajada máxima de *207,4 km/h
> 
> ...


Olá amigo Pek tudo bem? Eu sei que não gostas do Severe weather. Eu tento encontrar mais informação sobre Espanha e a península mas não é fácil, por isso a tua participação é tão apreciada!


----------



## Toby (13 Dez 2019 às 16:08)

SO de França


----------



## Pek (13 Dez 2019 às 16:54)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá amigo Pek tudo bem? Eu sei que não gostas do Severe weather. Eu tento encontrar mais informação sobre Espanha e a península mas não é fácil, por isso a tua participação é tão apreciada!



Muito obrigado, Luis! . Já sabes o que penso de Severe Weather Europe. Confesso que houve um tempo em que pensei que a falta de informação sobre Portugal, Espanha e outras áreas se devia à falta de relatórios (por muitas razões: baixa densidade populacional, menor interesse em meteorologia, etc.) e, entre outras razões, é por isso que criei uma conta no Twitter. Depois de vários meses citando-os com muitos relatos de tempo severo de importância (algum de hoje, por exemplo) com muito pouco sucesso, percebi que não há muito interesse de sua parte. Uma pena. Agora só uso a ironia, embora de vez em quando eu continuo tentando


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Dez 2019 às 16:56)

Pek disse:


> Muito obrigado, Luis! . Já sabes o que penso de Severe Weather Europe. Confesso que houve um tempo em que pensei que a falta de informação sobre Portugal, Espanha e outras áreas se devia à falta de relatórios (por muitas razões: baixa densidade populacional, menor interesse em meteorologia, etc.) e, entre outras razões, é por isso que criei uma conta no Twitter. Depois de vários meses citando-os com muitos relatos de tempo severo de importância (algum de hoje, por exemplo) com muito pouco sucesso, percebi que não há muito interesse de sua parte. Uma pena. Agora só uso a ironia, embora de vez em quando eu continuo tentando


Não percebi... não há interesse da parte de quem? Aqui no forum todos têm interesse...


----------



## Pek (13 Dez 2019 às 17:02)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não percebi... não há interesse da parte de quem? Aqui no forum todos têm interesse...



De Severe Weather Europe. Talvez eu tenha me expressado mal porque não domino muito bem o idioma  Com meteopt estou muito feliz!!!

P.S: Eu quis dizer que enviei muitos tweets com relatórios de tempo severo para a Severe Weather Europe e eles não me deram muita atenção


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Dez 2019 às 17:03)

Pek disse:


> De Severe Weather Europe. Talvez eu tenha me expressado mal porque não domino muito bem o idioma  Com meteopt estou muito feliz!!!


Pois, ás vezes os interesses são estranhos... o que importa é que o forum fique mais rico com a tua presença e informação!


----------



## Pek (13 Dez 2019 às 17:14)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois, ás vezes os interesses são estranhos... o que importa é que o forum fique mais rico com a tua presença e informação!



Obrigado, Luis!


----------



## Pek (13 Dez 2019 às 18:04)

Mais de Navarra:


----------



## Toby (13 Dez 2019 às 18:24)

Bayonne


----------



## Toby (13 Dez 2019 às 18:33)

Suíça
Às vezes um Natal branco é bonito.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Dez 2019 às 22:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Dez 2019 às 13:30)




----------



## Gilmet (15 Dez 2019 às 16:50)

Boa tarde,

Por Santander, fim-de-semana bastante ameno, sem chuva (!), porém com vento forte a muito forte, na sexta e ontem, e mais calmo hoje. As temperaturas oscilaram entre os 12ºC (actuais) e os 18ºC!

Ontem a ondulação estava algo violenta, mesmo dentro da baía. Um registo, por volta das 17h.






O pôr-do-Sol foi marcado por cores muito agradáveis.






De momento, céu encoberto. A chuva voltará em breve.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Dez 2019 às 20:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Dez 2019 às 10:54)




----------



## Pek (16 Dez 2019 às 18:49)

Sevilha hoje



Barragem de Belesar (Chantada, sul de Lugo):


----------



## Pek (17 Dez 2019 às 22:37)

Quatro imagens de ontem enviadas pela minha amiga Leticia do Vale de Besiberri (província de Lérida). Editei um par delas com nomes e altitudes:


----------



## hurricane (18 Dez 2019 às 08:52)

Aqui em Bruxelas ontem foi talvez um dos dias mais quentes para um mes de Dezembro. Alias este mes a nivel de frio tem sido uma miséria e as previsoes nao apontam nenhum frio ate Janeiro. Nem neve alias. Esperemos que Janeiro traga surpresas.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Dez 2019 às 18:52)

Boa noite,

Quase tropical por Santander. 

O vento muito forte de Sul / Sudoeste (com algum efeito Föhn à mistura) a proporcionar valores máximos de temperatura, neste preciso momento, com *17,5ºC* na estação mais próxima.

As rajadas de hoje já atingiram os *114 km/h* na mesma estação! 
Fica o resumo do dia, para registo.






Afinal não é só em Sintra / Cascais que há a "_menina_", aqui também há, mas não é nortada, é _sulada_.


----------



## irpsit (18 Dez 2019 às 21:04)

Na Austria registou um dia de calor recorde. Com temperaturas a atingir perto dos 21C.
E a noite mais quente em Dezembro com 14.6C.

Por aqui na Escocia o tempo tem andado normal, ora com dias mais frios e algo gelados (a rondar os -3C), ora com chuva (e temperaturas entre os 2C e os 8C). Neve, ainda nem ve-la...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Dez 2019 às 23:17)

A passagem da frente quente lá pelo norte foi mesmo forte e feia. Ora vejam esta notícia:

*O temporal Elsa deixa 400 incidencias en Galicia*
http://www.crtvg.es/informativos/o-...comeza-a-deixar-notar-os-seus-efectos-4236101


----------



## Pek (18 Dez 2019 às 23:35)

Gilmet disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Quase tropical por Santander.
> 
> ...



Foehn do manual na Cornija Cantábrica:


Efeito típico destas situações de vento de sul, conhecidas na área como _suradas. 
_
P. S. :


----------



## Pek (19 Dez 2019 às 10:09)

Nerva (Huelva) agora


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 14:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 16:21)




----------



## Gilmet (19 Dez 2019 às 21:22)

Pek disse:


> Efeito típico destas situações de vento de sul, conhecidas na área como _suradas._



Desconhecia o nome, mas faz sentido! 

Pois então diria que a _surada_ continua, hoje a rajada máxima na estação mais próxima foi de *94 km/h*!

Neste momento sigo com *19,2ºC* (noite de 19 de Dezembro!! ), e é impressionante o contraste de temperaturas nesta zona:







Choveu ao início da noite, mas por agora já parou.


----------



## Pek (19 Dez 2019 às 21:36)

Puerto del Pico-AEMET (1285 m, província de Ávila): *219 mm *hoje (até 21:00). *400 mm* no episódio 15-19 dezembro. E segue...

P. S.: 246,6 mm até 22:00


----------



## Pek (19 Dez 2019 às 22:39)

Reinosa (Cantábria) agora


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 22:45)

Pek disse:


> Reinosa (Cantábria) agora


É assustador! Em Espanha já há 2 mortos...


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Dez 2019 às 22:57)

Pek disse:


> Reinosa (Cantábria) agora


Certamente a juntar-se à elevada precipitação estará o degelo nas montanhas da zona. Como sabemos, Reinosa é um "pólo" de neve.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Dez 2019 às 23:44)

*Morre un home tras a caída dun muro no parque de Bonaval*

http://www.crtvg.es/informativos/morre-unha-persoa-tras-a-caida-dun-muro-no-parque-de-bonaval/

*La borrasca Elsa deja dos muertos en Galicia y Asturias y rachas de hasta 150 kilómetros hora en País Vasco*

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ab...hora-pais-vasco-201912191913_noticia_amp.html

É de salientar as duas mortes da tempestade no país vizinho.


----------



## Pek (20 Dez 2019 às 01:13)

Puerto del Pico-AEMET (1285 m, província de Ávila): *285,6 mm *ontem (dia 19). *477,4 mm* no episódio 15 dezembro-hoje. 

El Barco de Ávila:

Reinosa (Cantábria)

Situação grave em várias áreas.

P. S.: Rajadas de 175 km/h em Gorramendi (1071 m, Navarra) e 170 km/h em Orduña (933 m, Biscaia-Burgos-Álava). Locais não povoados e expostos.


----------



## Toby (20 Dez 2019 às 09:29)




----------



## Tonton (20 Dez 2019 às 11:06)

Estará correcta esta leitura do Meteoclimatic???


----------



## Toby (20 Dez 2019 às 11:41)

Tonton disse:


> Estará correcta esta leitura do Meteoclimatic???



Não acho que todas as estações na área de Sevilha não estão muito abaixo disso.  

https://app.weathercloud.net/map#0355822687


----------



## Toby (20 Dez 2019 às 18:20)

t° na suíça, as diferenças são bastante loucas


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Dez 2019 às 18:59)

Fabien esperado a partir de amanhã à tarde e até o meio-dia de domingo. Infelizmente, deve-se temer danos, com fortes ondas na costa da Aquitânia, possíveis ondas de 8 a 9 metros (10 metros da costa).


----------



## Pek (21 Dez 2019 às 09:30)

Tonton disse:


> Estará correcta esta leitura do Meteoclimatic???



É um erro. 

Grazalema-AEMET (província de Cádis) *295,7 mm* ontem. Hoje (até 09:30) 78 mm. *327 mm *em 24 horas.


----------



## Pek (21 Dez 2019 às 12:34)

5 mortos em Espanha:


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Dez 2019 às 15:46)

[DIRECT] # Fabien : quando uma tempestade passou, o # vento atingiu 148 km / h às 15:36 no Pointe de # Socoa (Ciboure, St-Jean-de-Luz). Esta é a 2ª + forte rajada desde o início das pesquisas em 1921, a par da tempestade # de 1999 e logo atrás da # Klaus  em janeiro de 2009 (151 km / h)!


----------



## Pek (21 Dez 2019 às 16:08)

Penedo do Galo - MeteoGalicia (Viveiro, província de Lugo) 176,2 km/h 

P. S.: Grazalema 131,9 mm hoje (até 17:10). Ontem 296,9 mm...


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Dez 2019 às 19:02)

[LIVE] #Corse: as # inundações que afetam a Corse-du-Sud são excepcionais, com um #crue - pelo menos - cinquentenário de #Gravona. Enquanto novas planícies estão planejadas para esta noite, um fato raro: o acesso a #Ajaccio será fechado para o tráfego a partir das 21h.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Dez 2019 às 23:22)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Dez 2019 às 23:47)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Dez 2019 às 01:29)

Lá vai uma, lá vão duas, 
Lá vão 6 a matar, 
Uma é minha, outra é tua, 
E outra é de quem resgatar.   

Brincadeiras à parte, já foram contadas 6 vítimas mortais em Espanha devido ao temporal da última semana: 3 na Galiza, 1 nas Astúrias e outras duas no resto do país. 
https://www.abc.es/sociedad/abci-te...ciedad&vli=noticia.foto.sociedad&vtm_loMas=si/

Quase 80.000 casas na Galiza estão sem luz, no rescaldo da tempestade Fabien. 
http://www.crtvg.es/informativos/uns-27-000-fogares-galegos-permanecne-sen-luz-a-causa-do-temporal-fabien/

As duas tempestades causaram 8 mortes em Portugal e Espanha, mas parece-me que desta vez Portugal (e sobretudo o Norte) esteve mais preparado do que a região homóloga da Galiza.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Dez 2019 às 09:43)




----------



## Pek (22 Dez 2019 às 10:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



A canalização do vento neste tipo de tempestades com circulação oeste de longa distância no estreitamento entre os Pirenéus, Maciço Central e Alpes causa esses valores em áreas expostas da Córsega.


Rajadas máximas em Ibéria


----------



## Pek (22 Dez 2019 às 13:58)

Compilação de 15 a 22 de dezembro (depressões Daniel, Elsa e Fabien). Se mostra só a rajada máxima de cada estação:


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Dez 2019 às 17:32)




----------



## Pek (22 Dez 2019 às 20:03)

Sétima vítima mortal



Menorca hoje:


Albacete ontem:


----------



## Pek (22 Dez 2019 às 20:25)

Galerna na Cornija Cantábrica:



Valladolid



E um pouco de neve nova nos Pirinéus de Huesca:

A partir de agora mudança total






Feliz Natal!!!


----------



## hurricane (22 Dez 2019 às 21:26)

A ver se vem neve e frio para a Bélgica porque este mes de Dezembro tem sido muito fraquinho nesse aspecto.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Dez 2019 às 16:14)

Pek disse:


> Compilação de 15 a 22 de dezembro (depressões Daniel, Elsa e Fabien). Se mostra só a rajada máxima de cada estação:



Falta a rajada de Pampilhosa da Serra no dia 19: 150,1 km/h


----------



## Pek (23 Dez 2019 às 18:10)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Falta a rajada de Pampilhosa da Serra no dia 19: 150,1 km/h



É verdade! Verifiquei no site do IPMA, mas esqueci-me de incorporá-la! Adiciono:


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Dez 2019 às 13:44)

"Mais uma foto espetacular de formações de nuvens devido a efeitos orográficas por trás dos Alpes. Tirada no Spiaggia dei fotografi - Schiranna, lago Varese, Itália ontem, dia 24 de dezembro. Obrigado a Gianluca Bertoni pela reportagem - postado com permissão."

Fonte: Severe Weather Europe
·


----------



## Orion (26 Dez 2019 às 11:02)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Dez 2019 às 11:39)

Orion disse:


>


Um dezembro bem quente pela Europa, digamos. 
5 a 10 graus naquela zona do Báltico, mas o que é isso? Aquilo não é a Escandinávia??  Quer dizer, esteve mais quente neste mês em partes da Suécia do que em Madrid!!!


----------



## PapoilaVerde (28 Dez 2019 às 22:26)

Artigo do El Pais que relata o aumento de temperatura média nas cidades capitais de província de Espanha:


https://elpais.com/elpais/2019/03/08/ciencia/1552055388_745624.html


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Dez 2019 às 00:08)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Artigo do El Pais que relata o aumento de temperatura média nas cidades capitais de província de Espanha:
> 
> 
> https://elpais.com/elpais/2019/03/08/ciencia/1552055388_745624.html


Aposto que há cidades portuguesas onde se registaram subidas de temperatura.
Possivelmente, as únicas que desceram de temperaturas foram as do litoral do Cabo Raso para norte (até Peniche), e isto é, se de facto desceram.


----------



## Toby (30 Dez 2019 às 07:19)

meteorologia ou clarividência (madame irma) ?


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Dez 2019 às 16:38)




----------

